# The Official 2012 NFL Thread v. All aboard the Kaepernick bandwagon!



## GenericMind




----------



## China Rider

that jersey shore scumbag wannabe is my new favorite player 

that's if the rams don't draft blackmon 

they fucking better


----------



## ChickenScratch

OP is a fag.


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## MikeOekiM

wow eagles traded asante samuel to falcons for only a 7th round pick

how could they not have gotten more than that?


----------



## GenericMind

He comes with a hefty contract and I think an $8 salary cap hit. Plus he's pretty old.

I'm pretty excited about the draft tonight. I'd cream in my pants if the Bills traded up for Kalil or he somehow slipped through the cracks to #10.


----------



## shimazu

Asante made a lot and the Eagles really just wanted to get rid of him which they should have done last year. I was hoping for a 3-5 rounder though.

Draft tonight, if the Cowboys get Mark Barron i might cry


----------



## GenericMind

Lot of talk about the Cowboys and a couple other teams looking to trade down with the Bills so they can grab Barron.


----------



## axl blaze

Stillers need O-Line and CB, as per usual. but as per usual, they will just take the best available player. but as per usual WE WILL WIN A SUPER BOWL






IN ROONEY'S WE TRUST


----------



## Pander Bear

Damn are they not allowed to draft out of the Big Ten in the first round, or something?

10 ESS EEE SEE picks in the first round.


----------



## China Rider

hey sec blow hards, you guys know anything about michael brockers? (lsu - defensive tackle)
at 6'5 322 he seems like a beast despite not being any sort of pass rushing threat 

although i'm upset that rams still have wide receivers that wouldn't even make a college secondary blush

i'm really liking the young and nasty d-line: chris long, robert quinn, kendall langford and michael brockers

i love how no gators were taken in the first round, when's the last time that happened?


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> He comes with a hefty contract and I think an $8 salary cap hit. Plus he's pretty old.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the draft tonight. I'd cream in my pants if the Bills traded up for Kalil or he somehow slipped through the cracks to #10.


 
he took a huge paycut and is only getting 3 million this year


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> Asante made a lot and the Eagles really just wanted to get rid of him which they should have done last year. I was hoping for a 3-5 rounder though.
> 
> Draft tonight, if the Cowboys get Mark Barron i might cry


 
lol Morris Claibourne. u should cry even more


----------



## China Rider

i really hope michael floyd is a bust because i hate all things notre dame and if he ends up being successful arizona will be scary

oh wait, they still don't have a quarterback 

i feel bad for justin blackmon, is there a worse team for WRs? the only awesome WR in jags history that comes to mind is jimmy smith back in like 1998-2001

2012 superbowl prediction, cause it's never too early: texans/bears


----------



## MikeOekiM

i dont think either of those teams will be great. Texans only lost players and bears are the bears.


----------



## China Rider

i wouldn't be slightly surprised if chicago missed the playoffs
but houston should easily win their division again

bears looked great last year before cutler and forte went down, and without having a legit WR, gotta remember they added brandon marshall this year

making predictions in the spring is retarded, i'm being hypocritical and need to stop


----------



## MikeOekiM

i gues i could possibly see texans make a good playoff run with Matt Schaub back but not the bears. I just think Cutler isnt good enough to take his team to the superbowl. Yeah they got brandon marshall but still the bears o-line is one of the worst in the NFL. also u have to know that brandon marshall has more drops than any other WR in the league since 2006.


----------



## China Rider

bears ditched mike martz and he retired, i'm thinking that will benefit chicago 

that dude was crazy but nobody played a bigger part in creating the greatest show on turf like martz did so i forever love him

dick vermeil head coach mike martz offensive coordinator lovie smith defensive coordinator - god damn that was an awesome staff

not that anyone cares but the only active player from that superbowl team is london fletcher - pretty sure he hasn't missed a start since


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> bears ditched mike martz and he retired, i'm thinking that will benefit chicago
> 
> that dude was crazy but nobody played a bigger part in creating the greatest show on turf like martz did so i forever love him
> 
> dick vermeil head coach mike martz offensive coordinator lovie smith defensive coordinator - god damn that was an awesome staff
> 
> not that anyone cares but the only active player from that superbowl team is london fletcher - pretty sure he hasn't missed a start since


 
maybe it would have benefited chicago if they didnt replace martz with Mike Tice of all people.

Mike Tice is compete shit.


----------



## shimazu

Eagles got Fletcher Cox who looks like a load in the middle which should be good for the D line.

Not sure why Tannehill went so high am I the only one who doesnt see whats so great about this guy?


----------



## Pander Bear

you and the rest of the world, me included. Miami can't draft its way out of a paper bag.


----------



## shimazu

Liked the intro to the draft with Nas
didnt like how they had ex-players call out the picks like stop draggin it out


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Steelers pick up 2 OL studs.  Maybe there will finally be some diversity in the offense next season.


lol@Jets' draft picks


----------



## lonewolf13

also glad they got Brock Osweiler from ASU. he'll learn good under peyton.


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> Eagles got Fletcher Cox who looks like a load in the middle which should be good for the D line.
> 
> Not sure why Tannehill went so high am I the only one who doesnt see whats so great about this guy?



His wife is a 10.






Srsly though, I like Tannehill. I think he will be good.

Maybe not top 10 overall good, but the dolphins know what they need to win, and that is competent QB.

49ers drafted a wide receiver, AJ Jenkins, at #30 overall, Alex Smiths excuses for why he is not an elite QB are evaporating. He needs to have a better year yardage wise than last year.

We also got LaMichael James in the 2nd round, I think his pro potential is underrated even though is is on the smaller side. He ate Stanford alive when Harbaugh was the coach there so there is probably some PAC 12 bias at work here.


----------



## Pander Bear

the vikings just took UGA kicker Blair Walsh

Good luck with that, guys.


----------



## Care

Devon Wylie is definitely the best Fresno State player in this draft. Got taken by the Chiefs in the 4th round. He has good potential as a slot receiver.

Tight ends still did not get early selections in this draft. Which allowed the colts to draft Luck and 2 top tight ends. Reminds me of when the Pats stocked up on tight ends. Watch out for the Luck/Fleener rookie combo next year, could be even better than Dalton/Green last year.

Colts/Bengals/Rams did well on paper.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm actually kind of liking The Dolphins draft this year. 


Tannehill is a meh, but I know the franchise had to take him (and whether he succeeds or fails I'm glad they did, the phins need to draft every QB they come across until they find the right one). Getting Martin out of Stanford and Miller from Miami where they did? Fuck yeah. Miller is a first round talent who dropped because of injury risk, and he went exactly where I would have picked him up, regardless of need. 

Olivier Vernon makes me scratch my head, however. Sure, he's talented, but the kid relied on his athleticism and never lived up to his potential at Miami. He's also the one kid who really, really fucked up in the Shapiro scandal, so there's that. High risk, high reward I suppose, but when a kid has a reputation for being lazy I don't think he should be drafted in the third round.


----------



## China Rider

i love what the rams did in the draft, i don't know anything about the players, i just really trust in fisher, and from what i read the rams front office was thrilled with their results

i'm thinking fisher knew the day after he got fired he was going to take just a one year break and hoping he used that time for hardcore scouting, they drafted a few players out of dinky colleges(wr brian quick out of appalachian state, a cb out of montana, kicker from missouri western, and running back out of abilene christian)

his past has proven he can discover successful sleepers, for example, cortland finegan in round 7 out of samford

they drafted jarious jenkins, i honestly never heard of him prior to this, but from what i hear he was a lock down cb during his freshman year as a gator and could have been a top 10 pick, but had to transfer and there are some character issues that i really didn't even give a fuck about, i want scumbags on the team, they are usually awesome


----------



## MikeOekiM

Brian Quick is a beast.


----------



## shimazu

Who you guys picking to win it all this year? Im going with the Eagles only because thats my team but if I had to pick another team Id say New England. Denver is my wild card I think they can make a run but only if Manning stays healthy


----------



## alasdairm

^ how do you think the eagles' game will differ this year than last year?

i like the look of san francisco and the patriots. the pats d looks better this year and they have brandon lloyd to throw to now, too.

go pats!

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

alasdairm said:


> ^ how do you think the eagles' game will differ this year than last year?
> 
> i like the look of san francisco and the patriots. the pats d looks better this year and they have brandon lloyd to throw to now, too.
> 
> go pats!
> 
> alasdair



1. DeSean Jackson finally got a new contract, should actually try this year
2. LaSean McCoy is coming off a breakout year, hes going to get better this year (id say hes top 3 rb already$
3. O-Line had a full year to gel (had some rookies) and will be better
4. Drafted a big DT to pair with Cullen Jenkins, with Trent Cole and Babin on the outside I like that d line
5. Traded for DeMeco Ryans, a very good ILB
6. Asomugh cant be that bad again this year as he was last year, unless he is a bust which I dont think is true
7. Michael Vick should have better protection this year (see point #3)
8. Andy Reid knows this is in all likelihood his last season unless he wins a super bowl (the grey area is if he wins 1 or two playoff games but not the SB, idk what that would entail id still fire him)
9. Had a rookie kicker last year that missed some crucial field goals (SF game), should be better he is supposed to be one of the best college kickers ever or something (I dont follow kickers like that)
10.Some distractions are gone ("Dream Team" moniker, DeSean contract, Asante Samuel)
11. The LB they drafted in the 2nd round could be a big upgrade, he is kind of undersized but time will tell

Really the only thing that got worse happened because Jason Peters (one of the best LTs in the league) is out for the year due to injury.

Basically everyone I talk to is looking at this season as Andys last chance at a SB. He has a full year to get these guys to gel and win and theres no excuse to not make the playoffs. So much talent on offense and the D is markedly better at their biggest weakness (run defense).

Keys to the season: Mike Vick doesnt miss more than 3-4 games, DeSean plays how he is capable (opens up the offense for everyone else), O line is reliable (doesnt have to be all-pro, vick is shifty, but he was getting stomped at the beginning of last year), and last but not least if Fletcher Cox and Mychael Kendricks (1st & 2nd rd draft picks) are capable-to-good players we will be a lot better on D.

It all hinges on Vick IMO. He regressed a bit last year and was hurt but I think he comes back with a big year. I was really getting into football when he was coming out of college and he is one of my favorite players to watch. Ive never seen anyone at the QB position as electric as him. Sure guys like Randall Cunningham, McNabb (the first
few years), Steve Young, and others are good at scrambling, but Vick is on another level. If they cut back on turnovers this offense is going to be top 5 in the league easily


----------



## Care

Feels so good to have unbased sources calling sf for the championship! I'm not going to say I think they'll win, but I think they have a good shot. The eagles finished very strong last year, I think they have what it takes to win, but they might just be in the toughest division in the nfl this year. If I had to pick 5 teams with the best odds at a title I would pick sf, baltimore, green bay, nyg and new england. Picking winners this early really is a crapshoot though.


----------



## shimazu

I like SF but I just dont think Alex Smith is gonna be the guy to take them to a SB


----------



## Care

^ Everything is in place for him to be a top 10 QB this year, this is his chance. He gets bagged on a lot for being picked #1 overall and failing to live up to expectations but he has shown he can be clutch when it counts and can be a good QB in most situations. 

People act like Tom Brady and Aaron Rodgers are the only reason their teams win championships. Brady was not good in the playoffs last year except vs denver (the years he won it was when Bellichek was taping practices and had an elite DEF), and Rodgers had the #1 def in the league when he won it. Even if Smith inst a top tier QB the niners can win it with strong DEF/ST and a supporting cast on offense. 

Ill be exited to see how LaMichael James turns out.


----------



## shimazu

Tom Brady was the only reason the Pats made the super bowl last year... their defense was pretty bad. And Aaron Rodgers also had a lot of guys injured the year they won too. Im not saying hes a bad QB I just dont see him as good enough to lead a team to a SB victory. The Eagles had a pretty good defense in 04, but McNabb was throwin up on the sidelines. QB is still the most important position, and the last team with a mediocre QB to win a SB was the Bucs and that defense was pretty stacked. but the nfl is different now


----------



## Care

^ People thought Eli was a mediocre QB until last year. He, much like Smith, has taken a lot of criticism over being drafted high and not always producing. We will see if he can maintain his "elite" status over the next couple years.


----------



## shimazu

I think a lot of people thought he was good, but not great. Up until last year Alex Smith was considered a bust. 

I think the 9ers win the west though, with the other three teams all finishing around 6-11/5-12


----------



## neveroddoreven

I think the 49ers have a GREAT chance to at least get back to the NFC championship game. I can definitely see the Pats representing the AFC in the superbowl again, but the NFC picture seems to be a lot more crowded to me. Hoping the Eagles can step it up, and I think theres legitimate reasons to think they will (as described in the nice long list by shimazu above), have really liked most of the off-season/draft moves theyve taken. As always though, only time will tell.


----------



## Care

neveroddoreven said:


> the NFC picture seems to be a lot more crowded to me



Very true. 

The East has what could be 4 legit teams (Redskins got Griffin and really weren't that bad in '11). 
The North has the Packers, Lions and the bears, who were good when Forte and Cutler were healthy last year. 
The South ahs the Falcons, Panthers and Saints, all teams that have a lot of potentail. 
And the west has the 49ers. The Cardinals and Seahawks are relatively good too (sorry Chinarider).

Of course the season can and will have many surprises so we will see. At this point I think any of these teams could make the playoffs in the NFC.


----------



## China Rider

yeah, rams are hopeless

keep thinking that niners fag

record wise, they have had the worst ever 5 year span

and you do realize being competitive in the nfl is a consistent cycle, every team eventually rises above the depths of hell, take the '11 niners for example

i rooted for the niners last year cause it was their honeymoon season, now i fucking hate them


----------



## Mass08

Patriots win it all.


Nuff said.


----------



## axl blaze

I think that the New England Patriots and the Pittsburgh Steelers graded out the best for this year's NFL Draft. saying the Steelers needed to juice up their offensive line is quite an understatement. Pittsburgh got a good Guard in the first round from Sanford, and then they got local Columbus kid and tOSU standout Tackle Mike Adams in the next round. too bad Mike Adams ALREADY failed his first NFL drug test due to pot. man... that really grinds my gears. I mean I love the herb and all, but don't you think you would AT LEAST wait a couple weeks to toke up until after you checked in with the NFL team that drafted you?? FOR SHAME

I feel like the Chicago Bears and the Denver Broncos were the two teams that drafted ridiculously... seriously WTF??

also I'm not sure on why the Washington Redskins went with RG3 in the first round, then drafted Michigan State QB Kirk Cousins later... I think Kirk Cousins will be the best back-up QB in this Draft class, so maybe the Skins were going for that?

Baltimore didn't pick at all in the First Round. that is always strange to see


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> yeah, rams are hopeless
> 
> keep thinking that niners fag
> 
> record wise, they have had the worst ever 5 year span
> 
> and you do realize being competitive in the nfl is a consistent cycle, every team eventually rises above the depths of hell, take the '11 niners for example
> 
> i rooted for the niners last year cause it was their honeymoon season, now i fucking hate them



I never take anything for granted, especially on the road. You guys almost pulled some crazy shit last year. Still, I am thankful that my team gets a couple games against The Lambs each year.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> ^ People thought Eli was a mediocre QB until last year. He, much like Smith, has taken a lot of criticism over being drafted high and not always producing. We will see if he can maintain his "elite" status over the next couple years.


 
Only Giant haters think Eli was mediocre going into 2011.  Stats-wise he looks mediocre but one only has to realize two things about Eli: he is ridiculous in the 4th Qtr of games and he has 2 SB wins.  Who did he beat en route to those SB titles?  Everyone's favs, Rodgers and Brady (both times).  Eli's stats arent sexy like his bro's but he has more SB wins and has beaten Brady 3 times in a row now (2 for SB wins).   He likely will never have the awesome fantasy stats of Brady, Rodgers or his bro but he just keeps winning and at the end of his career, SB wins count more than fantasy stats.


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> Tom Brady was the only reason the Pats made the super bowl last year... their defense was pretty bad.


that's a popular analysis but it's not that accurate. on pass defense, yep, they were bad - 2nd worst in the league in the regular season. on run defense and defense over all (points per game) they were thoroughly average, coming in around the middle of pack in those categories.

the longer the season went on, the better they got, too. in the playoffs, they were in the top half in all meaningful defensive categories including pass defense.

axl, care, china rider, wyld - at least we can all agree on one thing, right? the bills are not winning the superbowl this year 

alasdair


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Only Giant haters think Eli was mediocre going into 2011.  Stats-wise he looks mediocre but one only has to realize two things about Eli: he is ridiculous in the 4th Qtr of games and he has 2 SB wins.  Who did he beat en route to those SB titles?  Everyone's favs, Rodgers and Brady (both times).  Eli's stats arent sexy like his bro's but he has more SB wins and has beaten Brady 3 times in a row now (2 for SB wins).   He likely will never have the awesome fantasy stats of Brady, Rodgers or his bro but he just keeps winning and at the end of his career, SB wins count more than fantasy stats.



I would argue that the Giants beating the Packers and Patriots was more of a total team effort. Eli deserves a lot of credit, but its not like the Colts of 5 years ago or the Saints of today where the QB is almost the entire team.


----------



## ChickenScratch

falcons will win it all.

just cuz.


----------



## China Rider

janoris jenkins seems like an equal amount of a scumbag as antonio cromarte

i found out as a freshman he shut down both aj green and julio jones

i can't wait for him to have 8 more children and to suffocate larry fitzgerald twice a year 

i can't wait for frank gore to blow out his knee again, im surprised he even lasted this long


----------



## Care

^ You also better hope that your top QB, RB and WR dont all get injured week 1 of this year.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> that's a popular analysis but it's not that accurate. on pass defense, yep, they were bad - 2nd worst in the league in the regular season. on run defense and defense over all (points per game) they were thoroughly average, coming in around the middle of pack in those categories.
> 
> the longer the season went on, the better they got, too. in the playoffs, they were in the top half in all meaningful defensive categories including pass defense.



You have to be honest and look inside the numbers here.  Patsies were the highest or 2nd highest (1 or 2 with the Packers all season) scoring team the during 2011/12 season.  When one teams scores in bunches you generally dont keep "pounding the rock" to get back in the game and score.  You have to pass to catch up which makes you quite predictable with your play calling.  This is undoubtedly why they were average on run D and horrible on pass D.  Had teams not fallen behind as much, they would have likely run more and kept Brady off the field and tire out their D with more running plays.  One could argue that the Patsies' best D player was Brady last season.

("Best defense is a good offense" in case someone wasnt following me.)




> axl, care, china rider, wyld - at least we can all agree on one thing, right? the bills are not winning the superbowl this year
> 
> alasdair



Correct!  %)


----------



## China Rider

if the rams don't win it i hope buffalo does

bills have the most supportive fan base in the league

if the eagles or steelers had a decade+ like buffalo they would barely fill half the stadium on sunday


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> bills have the most supportive fan base in the league



look inside yourself, and realize that you high-as-hell or that you are trolling very hard... too hard. I know the Steelers have been at least average for the memory frame of must of us here in this forum's median age-group... but I know tons of other fans that I would pick over Buffalo (and I have nothing against the Bills, shit I would love to see them best Miami, NY Jest, and the Cheatriots (LOL, check that link out! et tu, Harbaugh?)

off the top of my head I would pick Packers, Stillers, and even the Raiders and Patriots fans over Bills fans

CIRCLE THE WAGONS!!! HERP DERP!!


----------



## Tommyboy

Re: Bills fans

I had the "luxury" of going to school in upstate NY where everybody is a Bills fan.  Once you get north of the city the rest of NY roots for the Bills since they associate the Giants and Jets with NYC (plus the play in NJ afterall) which those outside of the city don't consider to be the same as NY state.  Now I wouldn't say that Bills fans are the best or most hardcore, but they are certainly very supportive, loyal and dedicated.  I mean they often joke about how bad their team is, and kind of expect the team to let them down, but by god they will be there when they are let down.  

You have to take into consideration the size of NY, and how inconvenient of a place Buffalo is to host the states team.  The mean travel time from other places in NY to Buffalo is probably around 3 1/2 hours, and late in the season when the playoffs are out of reach, the weather is horrible so a lot of the travel is through cold, snowy roads, with a good chance of getting caught in a snow storm from the beginning on November on.  I know it takes me 7 hours to get to Buffalo, and it takes people in the north east of NY about the same amount of time to get there.  I knew plenty of people from upstate NY that would drive 5 hours (one way) to watch the Bills play, knowing damn well that the chance of winning wasn't that good.  They wouldn't pick the easy games to go to either, not that there really are any easy games for the Bills.  I was happy to see them beat the Pats last season since I had a few friends go to that game, and as you could imagine they weren't expecting the Bills to come out on top.  

So at the end of the day there is something to be said for fans that will drive an average of 7 hours round-trip hoping for the best but expecting the worst, to watch a team that hasn't done anything for them lately, and that doesn't have any real star players that you can at least say you went to watch.  They aren't the best fans in terms of outrageous fans wearing crazy gear, painting themselves and waving towels, but they are certainly dedicated and supportive in a more conservative and simple way, sporting their old school Bills pullover jackets and such.


----------



## shimazu

I do respect Bills fans but to say they're the best fans is an entirely opinionated statement. If you ask anyone from any city theyd probably say their city is the most loyal, so its really a wash.


----------



## alasdairm

^ how does one measure "_the most supportive fan base in the league_", out of interest? what does it mean in practice?

one metric would be attendance at home games. their average home attendance last season (62694) was 10k less than the capacity of the stadium (73097). that's 85.8% which places them 29th out of 32 in the league. pretty unimpressive.

overall (including road games) they drop to 30th so their fans don't travel either.

most supportive? 

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

Theres so many different factors to that and like I said its really all a matter of opinion as there are good and bad fans in every city. Basically you have to factor in ticket sales, merchandise sales, waiting list length for season tickets, TV ratings, how big of a market theyre in (GB is a small town so they might not have as much merch sales as, say the Jets, but you could argue their fans are the most supportive), literally so many things factor into it. Basically Id say any city that has high-to-sold out attendance every year, even if the team is bad, is a good sports city


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> I do respect Bills fans but to say they're the best fans is an entirely opinionated statement. If you ask anyone from any city theyd probably say their city is the most loyal, so its really a wash.


 

I don't think you'll find any Miami fans claiming themselves to be supportive. 


Same would probably go for any LA teams. Sure, Lakers fans are supportive now, but wait til Kobe retires and they suck like everyone else does for a while. Generally, the more things there are to do in a city, combined with the amount of traffic you have to go through to get to the stadium(traffic probably discourages people more than a long drive, a long drive is boring but at least you don't have to remind yourself to leave the gun at home lest you find yourself doing a life bid for shooting that guy that cut you off), the less supportive your fanbase is. I imagine it would be the same in New York if there weren't like 20 million people there.


----------



## Tommyboy

shimazu said:


> I do respect Bills fans but to say they're the best fans is an entirely opinionated statement. If you ask anyone from any city theyd probably say their city is the most loyal, so its really a wash.



I don't care for the Bills, so it was a relatively unbiased opinion.  



alasdairm said:


> ^ how does one measure "_the most supportive fan base in the league_", out of interest? what does it mean in practice?
> 
> one metric would be attendance at home games. their average home attendance last season (62694) was 10k less than the capacity of the stadium (73097). that's 85.8% which places them 29th out of 32 in the league. pretty unimpressive.
> 
> overall (including road games) they drop to 30th so their fans don't travel either.
> 
> most supportive?
> 
> alasdair



Those numbers are quite discouraging since although Buffalo isn't a convenient place for the team, the city itself is quite populated, so one would think that a fair number of local fans would attend the games.  I've driven over most of NY over the last 3 years, and outside of Buffalo, Albany, and Syracuse (who would rather watch their college team), most of it is farm land or mountains, so people living in those places aren't the type that you would expect to drive 7 hours in a day and spend money to watch games.  29th isn't that bad IMO, because I can't think of a worse place where a current football team is located.  Oh wait yes I can, the Jacksonville Jaguars.  A similar tale of a team with 2 other teams in the same state that overshadow them.  Attendance?  79%.  So comparing it to a team with a similar market (team sucks, has 2 other teams in the state with more history and at least a superbowl victory) the Bills fans seem pretty supportive.  It would be like having a team in one of the corners of Montana or some other rural state in the midwest.  I'm sure an 85% attendance would seem very good for an area like that, and you would consider those teams fans very supportive.


----------



## ChickenScratch

junior seau just killed himself.


----------



## GenericMind

You all have obviously never been tailgating at Ralph Wilson Stadium. That's one thing I guarantee we do better than anyone else.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind said:


> You all have obviously never been tailgating at Ralph Wilson Stadium. That's one thing I guarantee we do better than anyone else.



i've heard stories.  motherfuckers get there on like thursday.


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> Basically Id say any city that has high-to-sold out attendance every year, even if the team is bad, is a good sports city


define high-to-sold-out?

i took a stab at one simple metric. how would others define '_most supportive_'? china rider, you made the claim - how do you measure it?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Of course attendance is going to be low when a team isn't doing well. The only way that would be a fair metric to use would be if we compared teams with shitty droughts and their attendance. I doubt the Pats' attendance would be great if they hadn't been to the playoffs in 11 years.


----------



## ChickenScratch

falcons sell out about every game these days, and we're a horrible sports city.


----------



## GenericMind

They still managed to make the Playoffs the past two years. It'll keep the seats full.


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> ^ how does one measure "_the most supportive fan base in the league_", out of interest? what does it mean in practice?
> 
> one metric would be attendance at home games. their average home attendance last season (62694) was 10k less than the capacity of the stadium (73097). that's 85.8% which places them 29th out of 32 in the league. pretty unimpressive.
> 
> overall (including road games) they drop to 30th so their fans don't travel either.
> 
> most supportive?
> 
> alasdair



so many times you will see the bills getting hammered, late in the game, late in the season

suddenly there is a touchdown and you notice strangers hugging strangers and stadium vibrations

their crowd seems to get more animated than any other team in the league


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's it?





GenericMind said:


> Of course attendance is going to be low when a team isn't doing well. The only way that would be a fair metric to use would be if we compared teams with shitty droughts and their attendance. I doubt the Pats' attendance would be great if they hadn't been to the playoffs in 11 years.


i figured a team with the "most supportive" fans would have that support through thick and thin? only supporting your team when they're doing well doesn't seem like a factor in a supportive fan to me...

i'm going to file the bills having the most supportive fans along side the steelers having the best wr corp. in football in the "_silly, baseless claims i've heard in s&t_" file.

the redskins had a terrible season last season and their attendance is in the top 5. carolina and kansas city also had pretty bad seasons and they're top 10 teams. i guess their fans support them by, you know, going to games to support them 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

who cares about attendance, considering a lot of those seats are probably given out thru corporate and occupied by people who really don't give a shit

despite their teams consistently being poor, most fans at browns and bills games seem to give a shit


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> the redskins had a terrible season last season and their attendance is in the top 5. carolina and kansas city also had pretty bad seasons and they're top 10 teams. i guess their fans support them by, you know, going to games to support them
> 
> alasdair



Because a bad season or two is the same as over a decade straight of bad seasons. 8)


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> ^ how does one measure "_the most supportive fan base in the league_", out of interest? what does it mean in practice?
> 
> one metric would be attendance at home games....



I would go with how ingrained a team's brand name is into the popular culture, but not limited to a certain region, but the whole of the Nation... and isn't name-brand-recognition and the money that flows from it the main motivational factor for NFL Team Owners + Presidents?

there were a couple studies done for Nation-wide name-brand recognition, and of course that is a bit subjective, but of course those said studies usually have the Dallas Cowboys + the Pittsburgh Steelers in the top two spots. I guess "America's Team," and the battle for that title, and all that... 

all I know is that I can go into any of the 50 beautiful States of America and find a Pittsburgh Steelers Bar not very far off the beaten path!! BLACK AND YELLOW BLACK AND YELLOW


----------



## alasdairm

^ thanks for the considered answer. i think you're definitely touching on what it means to be 'supportive' fans.


China Rider said:


> who cares about attendance


it's one of the most obvious, measurable manifestations of 'support'.


China Rider said:


> considering a lot of those seats are probably given out thru corporate and occupied by people who really don't give a shit


i thought 'their crowd seems to get more animated than any other team in the league'? now a lot of them don't give a shit? you're not making much sense. anyway, if that mess makes bills fans the most 'supportive' fans in football, they're welcome to them 


GenericMind said:


> Because a bad season or two is the same as over a decade straight of bad seasons. 8)


like i say, supportive fans would still be there after a decade of bad seasons...

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

alasdairm said:


> like i say, supportive fans would still be there after a decade of bad seasons...
> 
> alasdair



85% of them are.


----------



## alasdairm

^ right. by league standards, 85% is a pretty low number.

what's your definition, tommyboy?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> you're not making much sense
> 
> alasdair


i was talking about people at redskins, etc games

was it really hard to make that connection?


----------



## alasdairm

it wasn't obvious from your response... maybe on rereading...

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

I think you guys are looking to far into this.


----------



## axl blaze

a friend of mine said that Cleveland Browns fans were the best in the NFL

initially, I laughed him off. but he had a point in saying that the Browns fucking suck, and have fucking sucked for a long, long time

despite their team and their perpetual fucking sucking, Browns fans come out hard in regarding to attendance and brand-loyalty. this means something, imo... 

(I think this is what CR was trying to say, before he started herp derpin )


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Yea man.  I was looking at their attendance numbers before when comparing Buffalo to other long-time shitty teams with multiple state teams, and the Browns attendance percentage was like 97% IIRC. 

BTW, I know you posted a different video by this guy, but I thought you might like this video if you haven't seen it before.   



alasdairm said:


> ^ right. by league standards, 85% is a pretty low number.
> 
> what's your definition, tommyboy?
> 
> alasdair



Yea but it's right in the middle when compared to other shitty teams (over 10% higher than Jacksonville, but over 10% lower than the Browns).  

My definition?  There's so many factors it's hard to say, but I doubt it's something you can accurately gauge.  I guess I would say that the percentage of fans that can correctly answer trivia about their team is a good indicator of the quality of the fans.


----------



## Care

Being a true fan means caring about whether your team wins or loses and watching them play when you can. Knowing stats/unimportant players isnt necessary IMO, that is for the hardcore fans.

So I was at work today (I am a part time cashier). I was checking this ladys ID and I noticed her last name was Carel Luck. I mentioned that she had the same name as Andrew Luck and she told me she was his aunt. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> a friend of mine said that Cleveland Browns fans were the best in the NFL
> 
> initially, I laughed him off. but he had a point in saying that the Browns fucking suck, and have fucking sucked for a long, long time
> 
> despite their team and their perpetual fucking sucking, Browns fans come out hard in regarding to attendance and brand-loyalty. this means something, imo...


i think this kind of thing is definitely a big part of it.

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

true fans are stupid. Take that talk over to SLR and make it about a guy named Mr. Brown who lives in cleveland, and they'll tell you to dumb his shitty ass. If players are dogging it, or if an owner is trying to extort money from the city or he'll move his team to LA, or if the front office constantly blows draft picks, fucking punish your team.


----------



## axl blaze

I feel ya, but I think you are being a bit unrealistic and far too idealistic. what could the common fan possibly do to dent the deep pockets of the Italian Don-like Fraternity ofNFL Owners? decline to update the payment plan on your annual season tickets to all of your team's home games? even in Cleveland, some other poor SOB would jump right in line to take a break from his shitty 9-to-5 at the Cleveland Clinic for them seats. whether or not said jobber is would be wearing a brown paper bag over his head, notwithstanding  

this isn't quite the same as a 16 year old writing to his/her local congress-person and protesting some banal local law - but hell, at least said congress-person would have the chagrin to mail back some bullshit letter with an official City of Cleveland letter head, no doubt


----------



## suburu

Suggs out for the season after tearing his Achilles. What a horrible injury. Pass rush was already weak enough even with Suggs starting. Im sickened. Hope he gets back to his best


----------



## axl blaze

^ yeah, that is horrible news about T-Sizzle for you Ravens fans  I would never, EVER wish an injury on any NFL player no matter how heated my rival, but I would be lying if I didn't say that I'm sure Big Ben is relieved of this news... he has made a career out of chasing that QB down

the Steelers drafted very well again. it's about time we picked up some Grunts on the O-Line. tOSU's Mike Adams in the _Second Round_ was quite the... steel  






what a beautiful thang


----------



## shimazu

^ I see what you did there

Trent Richardson got a bad division to come into. If he does good against the Ravens and Steelers he is legit


----------



## suburu

Also BenJarvus Green-Ellis has played 4 years in the NFL and has yet to fumble the ball.

Lets see how long that record holds up playing for the Bengals.


----------



## axl blaze

suburu said:


> Also BenJarvus Green-Ellis has played 4 years in the NFL and has yet to fumble the ball.
> 
> Lets see how long that record holds up playing for the Bengals.



hahahaha. I like your style, man. and yeah you're right, it's the Bungles, but I will say that I think I'm going to be ooh-ed and ahh-ed by the firework-esque combination of Andy Dalton-to-AJ Green

we all know that a good air attack opens up the ground game

sidebar: I am SO HAPPY to see how many defensive players were lauded and picked up in this year's NFL Draft. that's a slap in the face to Commi$$ioner Roger Goodell. despite all of his efforts to emasculate pro-football and to eradicate defense, the NFL teams ain't listenin'


----------



## Tommyboy

^ axl, I think that it was you that mentioned that everybody enjoys watching the Steelers play the Ravens, which I agree with.  Ray Rice is from just north of the city, and my friend watches the games at a place I will not mention due to privacy reasons, and Ray Rices mom + family watches games there too, and is really cool from what I have been told.  I'm surprised that she doesn't go to more home games though.  I've made it to Baltimore in a little over 3 hours (and my friend has made the trip at least 20x and 3.5 hours is average), and they could probably make it there in under 3 hours despite being north of NYC because they can avoid city traffic by going around it, whereas I have no choice but to go through it.


----------



## axl blaze

^ yeah dude and Ray "Rutgers" Rice finally had a good game against Pitt last year, and absolutely shredded him in one game. as much as I hate him, he is damn talented. I remember watching him just carry those shitty Rutgers teams... 



shimazu said:


> Trent Richardson got a bad division to come into. If he does good against the Ravens and Steelers he is legit



good point. sadly RBs don't have a very long shelf-life in the AFC North. shit, my Steelers ran over the career of "Fast" Willie Parker...

and getting hit by a team like the Ravens twice a year is just bad for your over all health... 

just look at Texas University's own... COLT MCCOY


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> ^ yeah dude and Ray "Rutgers" Rice finally had a good game against Pitt last year, and absolutely shredded him in one game. as much as I hate him, he is damn talented. I remember watching him just carry those shitty Rutgers teams...



Speaking of Rutgers football, I almost cried when I saw this story.


----------



## axl blaze

well I'm just hoping that Trent Richardson can have a good year despite his conference...

Rashard Mendenhall is great, but during his stellar rookie season, the Ravens had a bounty on him for some tweet or something, and they broke his arm in a game

Rashard is still damn good, but you know breaking your arm has to have a huge affect on the rest of your career


----------



## China Rider

who are your guys' 3 coaches most likely to get the ax?

norv turner - not quite sure why he's still there, would be an excellent OC somewhere else, this might be the worst chargers team on paper in 10 years 
mike shanahan - i think skins need to win at least 8 games for him to save his job, not happening 
andy reid - eagles HAVE to make the playoffs, and i don't think they will, and more importantly i hope they don't

and maybe these guys:
pete carroll - if seahawks don't win more than 4 games
mike smith - seriously if falcons make the playoffs again and get blown out in round 1 again, is this guy worth keeping?
pat shurmur - usually coaches get 3 years, but if browns only win 3 games, i think they should move on


----------



## Tommyboy

Rex Ryan- If the Tebow Experiment blows up in his face and/or if the Jets don't make the playoffs then I think he will be getting the axe.  If he had just shut his mouth he would be fine, but 3 Superbowl Championship prediction fails later and he isn't looking so good.  I think he's a pretty good coach, but he talks too much for his own good.  He put most of the pressure on himself, so I don't have much sympathy for him.

I agree with China Rider that Mike Shanahan is likely to get the axe.  It's been a disaster since he has gone to Washington, and I don't see the fans putting up with it if they have another losing year.  From the benching and then trading of both Albert Haynesworth and Donovan McNabb, the alternating between Rex Grossman and John Beck with little reason, to not re-signing 3 1st round draft picks since Shanahans arrival, things have not worked out with him since day 1.  Oh, and I also don't see him working well with RG3, however, if RG3 were to have a Cam Newton type of rookie season then it might overshadow a losing year which would save Shanahan his job if they think they can build on that the next year.


----------



## China Rider

yeah i can see rex ryan getting fired if jets miss the playoffs, and i think they will, that offense blows

i hate him, but that'd be awesome if he went to st.louis to be DC, but what i want more than anything is to have gregg williams be allowed back


----------



## Care

*Ben Roethlisberger: 49ers targeted my ankle*
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...lisberger-49ers-targeted-ankle-154506012.html

Not that I saw any blatant targeting of his anke that game, but if you know an opposing player is playing injured you should try to take advantage of it, im pretty sure all football teams do this. Everyone knew by watching him play that Roethlesberger  shouldn't have been playing in that game, its his own fault.


----------



## neveroddoreven

He's just whining. 6 months after the game. just to cause a fuss after all the bounty noise (and be a bellend) and from what I saw of that game I'd agree with you, didnt see evidence of any malicious play, and it indeed happens in every sport I can think of, you play to your opponents weakness, and if that weakness happens to be an injury at that time, then thats what you exploit in whatever way is suitable.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> *Ben Roethlisberger: 49ers targeted my ankle*
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...lisberger-49ers-targeted-ankle-154506012.html
> 
> Not that I saw any blatant targeting of his anke that game, but if you know an opposing player is playing injured you should try to take advantage of it, im pretty sure all football teams do this. Everyone knew by watching him play that Roethlesberger  shouldn't have been playing in that game, its his own fault.


 
i disagree. just play to win the game instead of playing to injure their QB so you can win.


----------



## Care

^ If this was an exhibition league with guys that have day jobs and play on the weekends, then yea id agree with that. But this is professional football, where the reward for success is fame and fortune and the penalty for failure is public condemnation and a life of mediocrity. Players will do what it takes to win. If a guy is playing hurt he opens himself up to legal hits that have a chance to seriously injure him.

I can see why Ben would be butthurt. If the Steelers had won that game they would have been the #1 seed in the AFC last year. If my memory serves me that was the only game that they actually lost in the last 1/3rd of the season, other than the playoffs.


----------



## Pander Bear

I'd have more sympathy if Ben didn't target drunk women in bathrooms.


----------



## axl blaze

obviously I am a HUGE Big Ben fan. he is from Ohio and he plays for my most revered sports team of all-time... however, sometimes I just take what he says/does with a grain of salt... I mean you all know HOW MANY times he has been hit in the head by the defensive opposition??

also - that Pittsburgh loss to San Fran last year on Monday Night Football, was shocking. look up the stats, the Steelers THRIVE on prime-time games, and they be thrivin' extra when they play MNF games. but you all are correct, Big Ben had no business starting at that QB position that long ago Monday Night. I remember that night like it was yesterday.. Big Ben just diagnosed and in the early stages of that deabilitating high-ankle sprain of his, yet Big Ben once again refusing the medical advice of his no doubt harem of doctorate-level-education Medical Staff... but that MNF versus the 49ers, he paid the price for a decision rife with such banality

and during this section of my post, I want to shout out that brutal defensive line for the San Francisco 49ers. it sucks for me to admit, because they were one of the handful of NFL teams that bested my team last year, but that SF D-line TORE UP a granted, patchwork, Pitt O-Line. it sux for San Fran's D-Line, because just like the Stillers their intimidating corps of linebackers get the most obvious love (Justin Smith and Rookie Sensation Aldon Smith most notably), however its that 49er D-Line that impresses me the most... Justin Smith is a white-boy BEAST!!

I was just talking to my bro and using Care's 49ers as an example to some random NFL convo like we are prone to engage upon. how we both would be SO HAPPY to be a San Fran fan... think about it... your team was once the greatest of an entire decade, but then after the glory years, your team kind of lost its way (to put it euphemistically)... and then BAM! your team has a KILLER defense to support its usually good enough running attack. I like Alex Smith, but lets put it this way, if the 49ers had a QB like Big Ben or Eli Manning (not to mention Brees, Manning, or Brady) - that team would at least have two more SB rings on their collective hand!

but I am VERY happy that the above QB scenario + hypothetical SB Rings ain't the case! the 49ers are the closest team (along with Cowboys!) to compete against the NFL record of most SB Rings ever!!


----------



## Care

I watched the game against the browns where he got injured, I thought his ankle was broken at first. I give him credit for walking away from that injury.... but the comments about the 49er game were uncalled for especially with the current bounty hysteria.

And  I agree, Justin Smith is probably the best player on our team, maybe best at his position in the NFL. Watch clips of him manhandling Bushrod ( a pro bowl o-lineman) against the saints in the playoffs last year. Very impressive.

Your steelers better watch out, or you may have company in the 6 Lombardi through category sometime in the next couple years. Alex Smith is having a great off-season, first time he has had the same coaching staff for 2 straight years in his career. And honestly, I think the niners have a good chance even if Smith isn't playing at a pro-bowl level, although i have to admit our schedule this year is downright scary.


----------



## axl blaze

^ yeah dude I will admit that I get nervous when either your 49ers or the Dallas Cowboys (lol what fagits) have good, solid seasons... the last thing I need is for an NFC team to share the Steeler's Record Breaking Record of 6 SB Rings :/ I like the style of the 49ers, as I think they would fit right in in the AFC North... but then again, if the Niners were in that division, they would have had as many injuries as the Browns/Ravens/Steelers do on an annual basis 

and to be completely candid about your 49ers, once again I like their defense and run game, obviously, I just feel like as long as that great team has Alex Smith under-center... I just don't think that they can pull it off as an entire unit. but who knows, Trent Dilfer did it! and so did Ray Lewis, and if you all remember way back to that NFL Y2K football season, you'd remember that the entire City of Baltimore + the Ravens had no clue if Future HoFer Ray Lewis would be playing in games or not, do to being allegedly involved in a murder!!






but that's what makes the NFL the best to watch, imo. the parity is there, and the axiom "on any given Sunday" rings true to this day. and it rang even more true that fateful day when Trent Dilfer + an alleged murderer scored a SB Ring!!


----------



## Care

Ya I love the parity and relative fairness of the NFL compared to other major american sports.

I think Alex Smith will improve this year, and if he doesnt, Harbaugh wont hesitate to do everything in his power to find someone that will get the job done, count on it.


----------



## axl blaze

I believe that, but a solid QB that transcends your team is hard to find. I was a Steelers fan way back in the 90s, and I had more questions about their game-plan more than starting QB Kordell Stewart had about his sexuality:






and even if Smith ups his game a lot, would he even yet not be as good as say... "NFL's Best" Joe Flacco??

PS -  u, Kordell. I don't care if you have teh ghey, you beat Michigan back in da day in such epic fashion:
*
HAIL MARY!!!!*


----------



## Busty St Clare

I fucking loved Kordell, he is my second favourite fruit after Rodman.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah man I was a HUGE Rodman fan back in the day. now he just kinda makes me scratch my head with all the stories that he is broke/sick/dying or whatever

speaking of the Steelers, this just in, Pittsburgh H/C Mike Tomlin is a PIMP -


----------



## shimazu

anyone see TO on Dr. Phil? what a huge fall he had.


----------



## axl blaze

TO _and _Dr Phil?? that sounds like a horrible way to waste an hour of one's life

what the fuck did they talk about??


----------



## shimazu

It was like TO and 3 of his baby's mommas and they basically just ripped him to shreds. Like he's broke, doesnt pay child support, and says hes hit rock bottom. Still a HoFer in my book


----------



## axl blaze

TO won't sniff the HoF, dude. look at how difficult the HoF admission is to NFL Wide Receivers, alone


----------



## shimazu

2nd in Career Receiving Yards, 2nd in Receiving TDs. We all know who #1 is. How does that not get you in?

wow did anyone else know Edgerrin James is 11th all-time in rushing yards? never would have thought that.


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> TO won't sniff the HoF, dude. look at how difficult the HoF admission is to NFL Wide Receivers, alone



TO will be first ballot HOF.

When a player has to wait 5 years to get into the HOF, people forget about everything except stats. TO has amazing stats. How can you possibly think that Ward will make the HOF and TO wont?


----------



## alasdairm

to was a self-absorbed dick and a crappy teammate but he'll get in.

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

as long as the guy produces in games, and hes not getting in legal troubles (which he wasnt when he was playing) I dont care what they act like to be honest. The guy only played one season as an Eagle (technically) and tore it up. Played hurt in the Super Bowl and was still the best offensive player. Id say hes the best WR theyve had since the SB era began.


----------



## Care

Rice>Moss>TO for the GOAT wide-outs.

Oh look, they're all 49ers....


----------



## alasdairm

lol at moss is a 49er. let's see how he does.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

isaac bruce was a niner too....

not exactly sure why


----------



## Tommyboy

Did any of you catch Eli Manning of SNL a few weeks back?  It was one of the funniest SNLs in a while.  I really liked the intro and the courtroom skit.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Rice>Moss>TO for the GOAT wide-outs.
> 
> Oh look, they're all 49ers....



If Al Davis were still breathing, TO would still have a shot at being a Raider too.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Everyone knew by watching him play that Roethlesberger  shouldn't have been playing in that game, its his own fault.



This.


----------



## shimazu

I kind of thought TO would have gotten a shot again. I mean the last year he played he had a good year and hes always in shape. Not afraid to go over the middle either, which is something he'd have to do as his speed is a little slower. Ravens come to mind, their defense isnt getting any younger have to win now. Or the Broncos


----------



## Care

^ Ya he was a top 5 or 6 wideout for a while 2 years ago, but he had a bad injury. Most of the time when an older guy has an injury like that they are done.


----------



## shimazu

eh even if it was for a contract minimum he'd take it. he wouldnt do anything stupid he needs the money


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## axl blaze

^ LOL






and Jacksonville's Justin Blackmon hit hard with a DUI??


----------



## Care

Entrance to the 49ers locker room at Candlestick.


----------



## shimazu

anyone trying to do a weekly pick em' pool when the season starts? just for fun, straight up win/lose (no spreads)


----------



## alasdairm

^ why don't you do it?

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

Ill do it but I was asking if anyone else wanted to


----------



## J.Wallace

NY Giants!

Fuck the Patriots!


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> anyone trying to do a weekly pick em' pool when the season starts? just for fun, straight up win/lose (no spreads)



hey man, we do have an annual NFL Pick Em thread here in S+G. it pretty much is the best thread in this dung heap of a forum, to being with 

you are more than welcome to join in on the fun next year... but be warned... we've got some assholes here that put Nostradamus to shame


----------



## China Rider

you also have people like me and refuse to take certain teams no matter how good they are and have a hard time not taking my pathetic love squad every sunday


----------



## J.Wallace

axl blaze said:


> hey man, we do have an annual NFL Pick Em thread here in S+G. it pretty much is the best thread in this dung heap of a forum, to being with
> 
> you are more than welcome to join in on the fun next year... but be warned... we've got some assholes here that put Nostradamus to shame



I sadly missed out on that thread last year. Definitely gonna take part in it when the season starts.


----------



## shimazu

Yeah im down. I actually look at each game objectively but if its a close call I'll pick the Eagles. Gonna be a lot of drama in the NFL this year


----------



## axl blaze

^ that's what I do with my Steelers. which according to the percentages, has proved to be a far better choice in the State of Penn


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> Yeah im down. I actually look at each game objectively but if its a close call I'll pick the Eagles. Gonna be a lot of drama in the NFL this year



eagles lose every close game


----------



## shimazu

we shall see


----------



## Care

I love the NFL pickems thread!

We also did a bluelight fantasy football league last year, which I would like to continue. I hope you all will join!


----------



## shimazu

Ehh I dont know if Id be trying to do a fantasy thread since Im already in one for money and Id just get lazy with it.

since theres no football for a little ways, might as well argue over the top 5 at each position

starting with RB my top 5 would be

1. Arian Foster, 2. LaSean McCoy, 3. MJD, 4. Matt Forte, 5. Adrian Peterson

honorable mentions: Darren McFadden, Marshawn Lynch

man that was tougher than I thought, hard to imagine AP and Chris Johnson not being the 1-2 RBs anymore but I guess that shows how fast these guys drop


----------



## suburu

Darren McFadden? Man he was the equivalent of a tampon. 1 week in, 3 weeks out. I think your "i forgot Ray Rice" edit is too small:D the man is a beast. Top 5 all day long. Hope to fuck he signs up soon.

I'd love to see AP get back to the player he was, but i highly doubt he will. I still wince when i picture that injury. The constant niggles he's going to have now playing RB, especially with his style.


----------



## shimazu

McFadden was having a great year last year until he got hurt.

I guess id put Ray Rice 3rd and move the others back


----------



## alasdairm

why are nyg so upset that pats picked up ballard? they should be annoyed with themselves...

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

im not upset about it, those kind of unwritten "agreements" take away from the competitiveness of the off season.

and Ballard is a decent player at the Eagles weakest matchup point defensively

waivergate :D


----------



## Care




----------



## axl blaze

imo Ted Ginn Jr > Jerry Rice


----------



## Care

I love that the 49ers are one of the most controversial teams this offseason.

From their relevance in the staints bounty scandal, to being a suprise runner up in the manning sweepstakes, then back to the argument over whether Smith has what it takes to lead us to a superbowl, to signing moss/manningham/jacobs and keeping our whole defense  intact, it has been pretty eventful. It seems like most people think they're a legit team, but some still contest that last season was a fluke, and that the seahawks or the cardinals have a chance to win the NFC west.

Also noteworthy is they picked up many offensive weapons in the draft including LaMichael James out of Oregon and a controversial selection of AJ Jenkins, WR, in the 1st round, considered by many to be a reach, and who has gotten bad reviews as being out of shape at minicamp.

Not to mention, they have a week 1 date with the packers in lambeau, another of the most hyped and favored teams this year. Hopefully we get an epic game and the 49ers come out on top of what could be a prequil to a late round NFC playoff game.

As great as last season was, the 49ers need another strong season to truly solidify themselves as legit Superbowl contender.



axl blaze said:


> imo Ted Ginn Jr > Jerry Rice


I hope we keep Ginn on the team just for kick returns this year. He is a weapon. However saying his name in the same breath as his holiness, Jerry Rice, is blasphemy.


----------



## axl blaze

j/k, just trollin' 

I agree with you Ted Ginn Jr. I remember during his last season of college for Ohio State, that season is one where I attended tons of games at Ohio Stadium... and watching Ted Ginn take off for punt returns was well worth the price of admission alone. the dude could flat out RUN. it was almost like all the defenders were in slow motion. I still think to this day that if Teddy didn't get injured on the first play of the National Championship loss to Florida (where he ran it back for a TD), the Buckeyes would have dusted the Florida Gators


----------



## shimazu

yo axl eagles play the steelers in the first preseason game it appears the trash talking will start early

although preseason isnt a good indicator of how teams will do, it is interesting to watch the new players and see who can play


----------



## axl blaze

and will it be like last year's pre-season game between the Stillers and Eagles? 

let the trash talk begin! and although I agree preseason games suck, but honestly by that time I am so football-starved that I am just happy to be getting some action. and plus, they are good for indicating a bit, and it's nice to see how your 3rd and 4th stringers match up... 

for example, right now I'd take an NFL preseason game with a smile on my face! shit! we need football...


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> it's nice to see how your 3rd and 4th stringers match up...
> 
> for example, right now I'd take an NFL preseason game with a smile on my face! shit! we need football...



Agreed, preseason is only good for seeing how backup players perform. There is almost no correlation between winning preseason games and winning real games.

Even so, I would take preseason games right now in a heartbeat.... i too cannot wait for football season, its like my life is empty and meaningless from February to September.


----------



## China Rider

PGA season starts during the NFL play-offs and ends during like week 2 of regular season

the only two sports i care about so fuck you


----------



## shimazu

Im 4 for 4 but NFL is, and always will be my #1.


----------



## China Rider

i used to be a hardcore fan of all the major pro and college sports

than i went to college and discovered sex drugs and rock n roll


----------



## shimazu

college basketball is a lot more relevant in philly than football. Temple is joining the Big East but they probably arent going to be good in that conference right away

meanwhile there are 4 schools with very good basketball programs in or around the city.


----------



## Tommyboy

alasdairm said:


> why are nyg so upset that pats picked up ballard? they should be annoyed with themselves...
> 
> alasdair



I think that most fans would be upset if their rival team picked up one of the players that they were just waiving as a formality since he isn't expected to play this year and was going to be on IR anyway.  The Giants stuck with Ballard, giving him chances when no other teams would, and his best games of course were against the Patriots.

Having said all of that, I don't mind not having him on the team anymore.  He was an average player at best, and most of his success was probably due to the Giants coaching, and the type of offense the Giants were running.  When a team has 3 talented WRs, a decent enough running game to keep the linebackers from dropping back into coverage too much, and a good O-line, then the tight end is bound to have some good games.  Ballard had a lot of drops though, even when he was wide open.  Brady throws a harder ball than Eli, so I can see that causing more of an issue with dropped passes.  Also, he's slow so I don't know how that will work with the Patriots fast, athletic TE package.  He's a tough kid though, and he puts in a lot of effort, but I don't see him doing much as a Patriot.

I learned my lesson on being upset with losing a player to a rival team after "the other" Steve Smith went to the Eagles last year, and did nothing.  It's all a matter of good coaching and playing within a system that you fit in.  Being good on one team doesn't equate to being good on another, and teams don't have much patience for a player that has already proven himself elsewhere, if he doesn't prove himself with that team.


----------



## Care

One of the best running backs ever, LaDanian Tomlinson. League MVP and the second greatest running back in the modern era, only surpassed by Barry Sanders.


----------



## China Rider

i think marshall faulk was a better overall player


----------



## Care

Yea Marshall Faulk, Emmit Smith and Edgerin James are all in the conversation, but I like Tomlinsons running style.


----------



## axl blaze

Edgerin James... eh, I dunno about that

I would take the Bus over him:


----------



## shimazu

what about Curtis "My Favorite" Martin?


----------



## Care

Bettis was an effective runner but Im not really a fan of the bruising style that he was the epitome of. I like guys that are fast, strong and can juke defenders out of their shoes.


----------



## China Rider

jerome bettis is one of the most over rated running backs of our generation

anyone in the NFL with his size could have done what he did

i'm so glad the rams ditched him back in the 90s


----------



## shimazu

well most NFL teams are starting to realize its effective to have a power back and a speed back. Power backs get taken for granted sometimes. The Eagles are absolutely horrible in short yardage situations because we have no power back. Say what you will about Tebow but the guy is a matchup nightmare for short yardage


----------



## axl blaze

damn I miss Bettis

in the NFL, not even one to three yards (for 1st down or TD) can be taken for granted. to have a Power Back who would NO QUESTIONS AXED get those brutal yards, is a fantastical accomplishment...

and yah I'm sure you are sooo happy the Rams traded Bettis, it's like, they might have had a chance to actually win something with him due to him being 6th on the all-time rushing list he's so overrated oh yah *yawn*


----------



## shimazu

rams got Marshall Faulk 3 years later though. I'd probably take Marshall.


----------



## Care

Aldon Smith got a DUI and stabbed at a party within 5 months.... not a great first offseason for him.


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> in the NFL, not even one to three yards (for 1st down or TD) can be taken for granted. to have a Power Back who would NO QUESTIONS AXED get those brutal yards, is a fantastical accomplishment...


i remember a few games where it would be first and goal at the two yard line, enter fat busTER

first rush no gain
second rush -1 yard loss
third rush fumble

great memories


----------



## shimazu

not to mention one of the most untimeley fumbles in that playoff game against the Colts and then Big Ben saved their season by tackling that Colts guy or he would have ran the fumble back for a TD.

I always liked Big Ben on the field, hes a winner.


----------



## China Rider

i support most athletes who do 'bad' stuff off the field 

sports figures are not role models and shouldnt held to that standard 

a father, uncle, older brother,and close friend are where children and young adults should look for when searching for a real role model

too bad many children grow up without or with scumbag parents


----------



## shimazu

um it depends on the charges really. I dont care if dudes smoke weed but Ben is an alleged rapist, kind of in a different class of "off the field incident".


----------



## ChickenScratch

mike vick served chicken and waffles at his wedding this weekend.


----------



## Pander Bear

chicken and waffles isn't even that good! Neither is watermelon.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> chicken and waffles isn't even that good! Neither is watermelon.



you're dumb as fuck.


----------



## axl blaze

somebody must be trollin' when they watermelon isn't good!


----------



## Pander Bear

i'm super serious, and WASPy as all hell.


----------



## axl blaze

> *ADRIAN PETERSON ARREST
> Club Says He Was WASTED
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian Peterson was heavily intoxicated at the time of his arrest, which was very out of character for the NFL star ... this according to the club where he was busted early this morning.
> 
> Daniel Maher, general manager of Live at Bayou Place, tells TMZ that Peterson has been to the club before, but he has never known him to drink much. Last night, however, Maher said Peterson was ver drunk and was a difficult customer all night.
> 
> Maher says Peterson was throwing his ego around and making people mad, so they put him in the VIP area. Maher says when the club was closing, he rushed over to the bar to try and order one last drink and when he wouldn't Maher says Peterson "tried to intimidate the bartender" into selling it to him.
> 
> According to Maher, that's when he intervened, but Peterson continued to be "unreasonable." That's when Maher says the off-duty cop intervened, and, as TMZ first reported, Peterson proceeded to shove him.
> 
> Maher says during his confrontation with the officer, Peterson assumed a fight stance and looked "like he meant business." Maher says, "He looked really scary and I thought he was gonna attack the cops."
> 
> Maher says that once the officers subdued Peterson, the NFL star apologized for his behavior and told cops he doesn't usually drink.
> 
> Peterson was eventually booked into jail and charged with resisting arrest.


source


----------



## Care

Wonder how many cops it took to take him down.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Well remember he's on one leg.  But then again when you are shwasted that doesn't matter much since it's not like you feel the pain that would normally make you stop.


----------



## Care

I hear hes actually recovering really well.


----------



## axl blaze

here's some very strange news VIA the fantastic sports blog Boston Barstool - Bob Kraft was seen helping his new girlfriend, a Pats cheerleader, into some sort of very strange and perverted audition. Kraft's new beau dons a bikini and some random dude helps her with her lines by shouting "Fuck you, Pussy!" while Kraft fake-punches a dude? 

this is very strange considering the Pats and Kraft are usually synonymous with the words "classy organization," and because Myra Kraft sadly passed away last season...

bad form Kraft, bad form!


----------



## shimazu

I heard something about Robert Kraft's girlfriend on the radio but wasnt paying atenntion I just heard she was beautiful.

But honestly that pic was kind o a let down or a bad pic or something. Not that that chich isnt hot but if I owned an NFL team Id like to think I could get a hotter chick than that praying mantis looking one.

Still hot, just not NFL owner hot lol


----------



## axl blaze

LOL I like your breakdown of hot chicks. "hey that girl you talked to last night was NFL owner type hot!!"

this comes after Wes Welker started a fight at an Aspen, CO wine tasting event??


----------



## Busty St Clare

To be fair he hasn't exactly kept himself fit (and is a terrible actor). Money will get you a date but it won't guarantee a quality girlfriend. The truly hot women will take a JFK Jr over some wrinkled grandfather with tickets to a sky box I'm afraid.


----------



## axl blaze

^ hmm. I'm a bit too disillusioned to believe that the majority of fine women (truly consider the word _majority_) think like that. granted, I would say two dudes like us are pretty lucky and have great looking women who also have half a brain. that's just not the usual case imo

regardless, reminded me of If You Have A Beautiful Girlfriend You Should Never Be Sad, Twitter Says... written about Andy Murray and his g/f (the guy who lost in the Finals of Wimbledon) 

DAYUM


----------



## shimazu

Tennis is just so hard to watch when the same 3 people win every single tournament.

and then the females all sound like the rackets have built in vibrators or somethin, if I closed my eyes Id think I was watching a porno. 

anyone else love how when hot chicks get on the big screen at stadiums you hear isolated pockets of drunk cheers?


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I've been watching (well I shouldn't say watching, more like not changing to a different channel) women's tennis lately, so I'll have to listen for the drunken cheers.  The German ladies haven't been moaning as much in the recent matches I saw.


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> here's some very strange news VIA the fantastic sports blog Boston Barstool - Bob Kraft was seen helping his new girlfriend, a Pats cheerleader, into some sort of very strange and perverted audition. Kraft's new beau dons a bikini and some random dude helps her with her lines by shouting "Fuck you, Pussy!" while Kraft fake-punches a dude?
> 
> this is very strange considering the Pats and Kraft are usually synonymous with the words "classy organization," and because Myra Kraft sadly passed away last season...
> 
> bad form Kraft, bad form!



wow robert kraft is a dick fag 4 lyfe now


----------



## shimazu

Oh Tommy I meant at American stadiums, I highly doubt Tennis matches do that.


----------



## suburu

Hey diddle diddle, Ray Rizzle up the middle! 

Cant wait to watch Ray causing havoc for another 5 years. Only 8 weeks to go bitches..


----------



## shimazu

Dez Bryant apparently hit his own mother and now possibly may be suspended

oh happy day


----------



## axl blaze

you all know as a fan of comics and the Steelers I got quite the excitement in watching many of my Pittsburgh Steelers and Heinz Field represented in the new Batman movie, as footballers from the fictional Gotham City Rogues! hellz yeah!











naturally, Hines Ward scored a touchdown in his scene


----------



## ChickenScratch

^^^i could make some pretty horrible jokes about that right now, but i'll refrain.


----------



## Pander Bear

i cant believe you and your pals weren't up on that location shoot axl. That movie is badass, and its part of Pittsburgh/steelers history now.


----------



## axl blaze

most of my dudes don't like the Steelers. like I said, Columbus is pretty much an AFC North war-zone. Cinci, Cleve, and Pittsburgh are all pretty much equidistant from here. also throw in some retarded Indy fans on the top. honestly, I get a lot of shit for liking the Steelers here

the new Batman was good, but not great. it was bad ass though. I think I've just read too many comics. my apartment is now dominated by drumming supplies and dang comics

that scene was great though. I do wish that I could have made it to the filming @ Heinz Field

I think I'm going to buy some official Gotham City Rogues Football Club Gear, from Under Armor. check it out!

I'm gonna get this shirt






and this hat






sucks that it cost so much ($40 for a t-shirt!), but this is some limited time only type of swag!


----------



## Care

SB Nation preseason rankings, for what they're worth. There are always teams that over/under perform but I figure this list is a good starting point as far as power rankings are concerned going into training camp.

*1-Packers*- Look to have a dominant offense again, led by rodgers. Questions about whether they can return to their 2010 form on defense.

*2-Patriots*- Another team led by a relable elite quarterback. Drafted heavily for defense this year, and need to improve there. Still there is no reason to expect them to not be a top tier team. Brady has been a top teir QB for nearly the last decade without fail.

*3-Giants*- Not sure if I agree with the Giants being this high. They are in the toughest division in the NFL on paper and I do not think they will get enough wins to get into the wild card slot if they dont win the division. Still they have one of the best defensive front 7's in the league and Eli Manning, who played his best year of football ever last year.

*4-49ers-* A very high ranking for a team with a big question at QB in Alex Smith. However, I think it is perfectly justified with A) their weak division, and B) The rest of the team is as solid as any in the NFL. I watched most of their games last year and is was unbelievable how many times this team got bailed out by their shutdown defense and special teams. Improved play-makers on offense may lead to a dominant 2012 team.

*5-Texans-* This is a team that has all the pieces to make a run late into the playoffs, however they need to stay healthy, something they didnt do in 2011. They handed the colts one of their only wins of the year in 2011 right before the playoffs, and IMO, got a little lucky against the bengals in the playoffs. If they can stay healthy they are a top team in a weak division.

*6-Ravens-* I think the Ravens one of the best all around teams in the league. They almost never lose at home and are constantly a top level defense despite some aging players. Hopefully Ray Rice doesnt lose a step after his big contract,as he is their most important player.

*7-Steelers-* Big Ben is one of the most underrated players in the league, and year after year despite their late drafting the steelers seem to put together a top tier team. I give them a good shot to make the playoffs even in a tough division. There is a good chance that once again both the ravens and the steelers will make the playoffs.

*8-Saints-* Two words, Drew Brees. Brees carries his team like no other player in the league. I think he has a good shot to throw for another 5000 yards this year. However they are in a tough division, winning divisional games on the road will be key for this team if they want a realistic shot at going to the superbowl. I cant see them running the table in the NFC playoffs with a low seed on the road.

*9-Broncos-* I dont agree with the Bronocs being this high. I think they are an overrated team and that Manning, who they are relying heavily on, wont be 100%.

*10-Eagles*- Fantastic team in a tough division, I give them 50/50 chances to make the playoffs. I do not believe Vick can stay healthy for a full season.

*11-Lions*- Great team when Stafford is healthy. Without Staffordd they have mediocre offense and sub par defense (really bad secondary towards the end of last year). QB and DB's really need to stay healthy or I predict a regression for this team. Most likely going to be a wild card team at best.

*12-Bears-* A team that is a healthy season and some playmakers on offense away from being top 5 in the league. If they can put a full healthy season together they have unlimited potential. I think Cutler is underrated.

*13-Falcons-* Ive lost quite a bit of faith in the Falcons since I picked them to win it all last year. This is a team that has a lot to prove. If they make the playoffs the pressure to get at least 1 win will be immense. If they miss the playoffs (entirely possible), heads will roll in Atlanta.

*14-Chargers-* I like the chargers to win the AFC west and for Phillip Rivers to out-duel Payton Manning at least once this season.

*15-Cowboys- *I do not believe in this team at all as long as Jerry Jones and Rob Ryan are involved. However they are great on paper. Great potential to make a run in the playoffs if they can win in their division and stay healthy.

*16-Bengals-* I think Dalton will have a bit of a sophomore slump, and while they will be in the hunt for the playoffs, they will eventually fail to repeat an appearance in the postseason.

Teams below in bold are the ones I like to finish in the top 16 this year.


17-Bills 
*18-Panthers*
*19-Jets *
20-Titans
*21-Chiefs*
*22-Seahawks*
23-Redskins
24-Raiders
25-Bucs
26-Cardinals
27-Dolphins
28-Rams
29-Jaguars
30-Vikings
31-Colts
32-Browns


----------



## shimazu

so what youre saying is, injuries will determine the 1-10 teams, just like every year basically. Id be fine with the Eagles making the playoffs at 9-7 or 10-6 I just want them to get in. But considering the NFC East plays the AFC North this year, Vick better start sliding real damn quick


----------



## ChickenScratch

the carebear 49ers are gonna be really good this year.

atlanta will lose to carolina at least once this season.

steelers win the superbowl.


----------



## Care

Jags are going to be the most abysmal team we've seen in a while this year. Even in a weak division I can see them getting curb-stomped week after week with Gabbert at QB and MJD seemingly holding out. Their defense is ok, but I just dont like their organization from top to bottom.


----------



## cj

Preseason starts tonight!! Ill be excited until the game starts and I remember its a glorified scrimmage.


----------



## Voxide

So, Andy Reid's son just died. I'm sitting here rolling my fucking eyes at this news report claiming no signs of "suspicious activity" when it's completely obvious what he died from.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I think that just means he wasn't murdered.  

I wonder if this will make the Eagles a more dangerous team since they will have some extra motivation now.


----------



## shimazu

Yeah well I wouldnt be surprised if his kid knew about bluelight

better not become an excuse


----------



## Care

Kolb looked horrible and broke his ribs in the HOF game. Looks like its Skelton for the cards this year.

What a huge waste of money Kolb has been for that team, I love it.


----------



## shimazu

I knew Kolb wasnt going to amount to anything. Unfortunately DRC hasnt really been huge for the Eagles either.


----------



## Tommyboy

Fight at Jets training camp.  It looks like things from the end of last year haven't changed much.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Tommyboy said:


> Fight at Jets training camp.  It looks like things from the end of last year haven't changed much.



it's gonna be funny to watch them try and throw the ball this year.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Hard Knocks was actually pretty good last night. Chad Johnson still funny. Philbin appears competent. Looking forward to the next episode. And, uh, hopefully my Dolphins won't suck again. 

I've paid jack shit attention to anything going on in the NFL this offseason. The Heat too good, the Dolphins too bad, the Canes still the focus of my attention, and too much going on. I don't even know the names of the people the Dolphins drafted in the lower rounds (besides the Canes) or the free agents. I never lose touch like this, man. It means I will probably win the prediction thread this year.


----------



## shimazu

Eagles v Steelers tonight 

its been a long time but I want to thank everyone on here for holding out until nfl season started and my parents and drugs and that cop that let me go and anyone else i missed

we finally made it


----------



## Care

^ lol

To me the NFL preseason is like foreplay. Sure, its nice, but its only purpose is to set up what comes afterwards.


----------



## shimazu

yeah well you can say that about any sports season

game-for-game the NFL is about as important as it gets though, besides College Football (which with the new system may no be true)


----------



## Care

whoops, i meant preseason

Finally, some fresh football to watch.

Ryan Mathews broke his shoulder on his first carry of preseason. Dude is officially made of glass, and I thought Fresno State might finally produce a top lvl fantasy player.


----------



## suburu

A phonecall from the Jets should be coming Chad Johnsons way any day now. 

He just got played like a cheap fiddle lol. Even T.O. and Antonio Cromartie have WR jobs this week.


----------



## Care

Johnson wasnt going to do shit this season anyways.


----------



## axl blaze

uh oh! since Colt just got 86'd, time to start the Wheedon Era!!






LOLOLOL

but on a side note, while all the players on your favorite team are beating their wives, drunk in da club, or just generally making an ass-hat of themselves, and a mockery of their organization - Pittsburgh's LaMarr Woodley up and does this:



> Steelers linebacker LaMarr Woodley donates $60,000 to cover school budget cuts
> *By Matt Brooks
> *In an offseason littered with DUIs, domestic violence and downright dumb decisions from a number of NFL players, Pittsburgh Steelers linebacker LaMarr Woodley chose to devote his resources to a better cause.
> 
> 
> LaMarr Woodley is giving back. (Mel Evans - AP) This fall, a substantial cut in the Saginaw (Mi.) Public Schools athletic department budget would have forced students to pay an annual $75 participation fee to play sports.
> 
> That just didn’t sit right for Woodley, who helped lead Saginaw High to a state championship in 2000. So Woodley covered the budget cut himself — all $60,000 of it.
> 
> “People can make the argument that it wasn’t going to hurt participation, but it was,” Saginaw High athletic director Dan Szatkowski told MLive.com. “Because of this, kids will have an opportunity to participate, an opportunity to be part of a team. People don’t understand how important that is.”
> 
> The pay-to-participate policy actually began last year, but Hall of Fame basketball player and former Michigan State star Magic Johnson covered the fees as part of a Sodexo Magic contribution.
> 
> “It’s a tough time, but here’s a professional player who gets it,” Szatkowski said. “This is a big deal. He’s providing the means for kids to participate. What’s the price you can put on that? What price do you put on an experience... MORE HERE



good job LaMarr!


----------



## Care

Im gonna laugh when the Browns finally take a game off the Steelers one of these years.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Johnson wasnt going to do shit this season anyways.


not with miami....but hell even joey galloway was able to produce as an aging veteran  

you put him on green bay, new orleans, san diego, or deriot and i think he can put up 9k+ yards and 6 TDs

but that's not saying a lot considering the way those teams run their offense, and i doubt any of those teams have interest in him

considering ram's number one receiver is currently looking like it's going to be 'the other' steve smith, i'd gladly take chad johnson, he easily has more talent than any other WR on that team(amendola might be more gifted), i don't care if he's a distraction, take a fucking risk and keep him on a short leash like miami did....you prob won't see him sign anywhere till after week one, cause if someone decides to take him before the season starts i think they have to honor his previous contract

fisher works well with trash


----------



## Care

I think he is done, has been for a while. Even in 2010  he didn't do a whole lot.

He had an opportunity in a high powered offense in 2011 and he failed horribly. I dont get what anyone see's in him.


----------



## Thanatos

Dwayne Bowe signed the franchise tender with my CHIEFS the other day. This season is gonna be good!


----------



## Care

Cam Newton looks amazing in the preseason, gonna be a man-fight between them and the saints for the division IMO. Calvin Johnson looking like he is going to break records this year, looking like he will beat the Madden curse if he stays healthy. Chris Johnson also looking good in preseason.

Oh and add Jerome Simpson to the list of pot-smoker super athletes. He's been hurdling defenders again in the preseason.

The vikings scored 36 points this week after only scoring 6 vs the niners in week one. And honestly I was disappointed in our defense against them, we could have easily shut them out. Really exited to see how they do against a healthy and dangerous Texans offense.

Again, only preseason, but its all we have to go on at this point.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Panthers are gonna bust this year imo


----------



## Tommyboy

After watching the Giants/Jets preseason game (though I'm sure that most people knew this before that game) it's safe to say that David Carr is the second best QB in NY.


----------



## shimazu

Jets are going to crash and burn this season

and its going to be fun to watch


----------



## cj

I can't believe Mike Vick just got knocked out of a preseason game. It may be a long year for my eagles


----------



## Care

Mike Vick is an outstanding Qb but has never stayed healthy for a full season, even when he was young. He will be the end of Andy Reid with the eagles.


----------



## MikeOekiM

When Vick was on the Falcons he stayed healthy every season besides one. And he ran more than he does now.


----------



## shimazu

dude most of the time he gets hurt is in the pocket except for that time against the Redskins where he dove for the endzone

its because our O-Line is so hit or miss, and he gets happy feet too fast sometimes

Im startin to become a Nick Foles for backup fan though


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> When Vick was on the Falcons he stayed healthy every season besides one. And he ran more than he does now.



He played like one full 16 game season and even then he was always listed on the injury report. He's built for speed not durability so even if he a strictly pocket passer I think he is a huge injury risk.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ur not gonna count playing 15/16 games 3 times? which i bet he missed the game for resting playoffs.


----------



## China Rider

remember when marcus vick robbed those two 14 year olds in a mcdonalds parking lot?

most interesting than anything his brother has ever done


----------



## Care

Im so glad that Peyton Manning is playing in the NFL again, I hope he returns to his old form right off the bat. He's one of the all time greats and coming back from this type of injury and having success will solidify that.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Im so glad that Peyton Manning is playing in the NFL again, I hope he returns to his old form right off the bat. He's one of the all time greats and coming back from this type of injury and having success will solidify that.



peyton manning is the greatest american of all time.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> peyton manning is the greatest american of all time.




still doesn't have as many rings as his autistic brother. 


none of the preseason games have been worth much. maybe tomorrows texans v saints will be good.


----------



## shimazu

if the colts had even half the defense the giants had Peyton would have at least 3 rings


----------



## Kenickie

roddy white is fucking hilarious down there in miami right now

"it's a fucking TROPICAL STORM out here!"

oh football


----------



## China Rider

roddy white was funny when defending joe patero via twitter 

'it's not like he was _rapping_ any of the players'

rappers gonna rap


----------



## cj

Oh man the jets are awful. They may have the worst red zone offense I have ever seen.


----------



## Tommyboy

So the Seahawks have named rookie QB Russell Wilson as their starter over Matt Flynn (who they signed for 26 million during the offseason).  This comes as they prepare for their season opener against the Cardinals who don't have a lot going for them in the QB department.  

I had said last season that you could have put any decent QB on the packers offense last season and they would have put up good numbers, so I wasn't completely sold on Matt Flynn being as good as he appeared to be when he stepped in for Rodgers a few times.  Flynn will get a guaranteed 10 million out of his contract, and although it's too early to tell, does anyone see him staying a Seahawk in upcoming years?


----------



## Care

^ Too early to tell, but the fact that he lost his starting role (at least initially) to a rookie isnt a good sign.

Peyton Manning tore the 49ers first string defense a new asshole yesterday. Its only preseason, but our secondary is making me nervous.


----------



## Care

Colin Kaepernick played the best game of his life tonight. Gives me some faith that he might actually be the QB of the future for the 49ers. Hes a total beast athleticaly but hasnt showed much development as a passer until recently, if he can just throw the ball like he did tonight for the rest of his career he could be the next Steve Young.


----------



## Max Power

The start of the season is so close I can taste it.


----------



## cj

^^^^
Damn she has huge tits!!! too bad her team sucks.


----------



## atri

*footbaw!*


----------



## Care

Oh gawd i cant wait, 49ers vs. Packers week one, should be epic! The sky is the limit for both teams, and this game will set the tone for the whole season.

Also, my least favorite team, the jets, look to be in the shitter, exactly where they belong.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> should be epic! The sky is the limit for both teams, and this game will set the tone for the whole season.


ugh please avoid using epic to describe the result of an upcoming football game, please...for me? 

and set the tone for the whole season? care plz

i do respect your enthusiasm though, props


----------



## Care

I was saying epic before it was cool dawg.

And it will set the tone for the whole season for both teams. Its one of the hardest games on paper on both sides. That being said, the 49ers dont have good history in Green bay, so I am definitely worried.


----------



## shimazu

I think the 9ers take a step back this year

still make the playoffs in that division, but maybe like 9-7 or 10-5 but not 13-3 like last year


----------



## suburu

Are we doing the week to week predictions thread again this year?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I think the 9ers win the Bowl this year.

The Dolphins sure as fuck won't. I have never gone into a season with less hope for my team. They are an embarrassment every single offseason.


----------



## China Rider

so care you think if niners lose they could end up like 6-10?

i hope that's the case 

i don't think they win more than 10 games this year 

nfc west is a top 5 division, fuck the haters


----------



## shimazu

China Rider said:


> nfc west is a top 5 division, fuck the haters


----------



## Care

The only games that really worry me are the giants bears, saints, patriots, lions and packers. The rest of our schedule is pretty soft on paper other then the seahawks which we may split games with. I think we'll win 5/6 division games and maybe drop a random one to a team that im underestimating. Even if we lose to the pack in week one and lose to the lions in week 2, I wont be too worried. Those are 2 of the hardest games this year. Im predicting an 11-5 or 10-6 season at worst.

Its not that I think the 49ers will go 6-10 if they lose to the packers, but it could be important for postseason seeding and power rankings ect.


----------



## shimazu

Im not a huge fan of night games, and the Eagles are in 5 of them this year

1:00 games are by far the best


----------



## Care

SO MJD is back, I thought he was gonna hold out the whole season.

As far as the divisions go, here is how I rank them.


*Tier 1* 
NFC East- Three very competitive teams, and one that may be on the rise. Won the superbowl last year.

 AFC North- Pretty much a tie for first. Three playoff teams last year speaks for itself.

 NFC North- Three very competitive teams last year. The Packers nearly went undefeated.

*Tier 2* 
NFC South- The Saints and the Falcons are playoff calibur teams, The Panthers are also on the rise and the bucs, while having a disappointing year were 10-6 a couple years ago.

*Tier 3* 
AFC East- Patriots went to the SB last year, but IMO are on the decline. I think every other team will be below .500

NFC West- 49ers are a contender, Seahawks are middle of the pack and the cardinals may be good if they can get someone to throw the ball to fitzgerald without throwing the game away.

*Tier 4* 
AFC West- No team really jumps out as a contender, but none are really that bad either.

*Tier 5*
AFC South- IMO by far the worst division. Texans will probably be the only team worth talking about.


----------



## shimazu

I dont see the Seahawks being much better than 500 this year

and Id say the AFC west is betterthan the NFC West

Cards and Rams are top 5 picks next year in the draft id say


----------



## Care

Rams maybe, I think the cards will surprise. People forget they had a 7 game winning streak last season, a legit defense, and they managed to take out your iggles.

I think the AFC west is one of the hardest divisions to gauge. Like I said they dont have any bad teams, but none of them are top 10 either. The fact that they dont have any obvious contenders bumbs them down IMO.

Anyone else love the bearded guy in the football commercials this year? I think he is hilarious.


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> Anyone else love the bearded guy in the football commercials this year? I think he is hilarious.



yeah, what's with that hipster, bearded guy?? he has me LOLing


----------



## China Rider

last year nfc west crossed over with the nfc east and afc north

i'm 99% sure nfc west defeated both of those divisions overall

three....three is the number

there will be three teams that over achieve and three that under achieve(based on last years performance)
over achieve: seattle, buffalo and st. louis
under achieve: san fran, pittsburgh, new orleans 

all biases aside....


----------



## axl blaze

hmm... Pittsburgh's got it tough, already, without the season even officially starting. the Steelers have MASSIVE O-line woes, which was supposed to be in part mended by their first round-draft pick... until he tore his MCL. so, they're right back to where they were last season (patch-work O-line)

I don't think the Steelers will be making it to the SB, but I do think that they will win a playoff game this year, therefore besting last year's effort


----------



## Tommyboy

I think that this years NYG team is better than last years, but they have a really tough schedule and as seen with last season, it all depends on when a team gets 'hot' so I don't know how well this will do this season.  

The Giants secondary is their only area of concern.  If Terrell Thomas didn't re-aggravate his injury sidelining him for another season the team would be very scary.  Hopefully Prince Amukamara will step up this season, but I'm not very hopeful.  There were some other players that might step up at CB (veteran Michael Coe will be starting in place of Prince until he recovers from an injury) and Jayron Hosley looked good in the preseason, so we'll see how that goes.  

Fortunately the secondary isn't as important for the Giants considering their beastly d-line won't let the opposing QB get comfortable to make long plays, and I think that their linebackers will be better this year compared to last year.  I hope to see LB Jaquan Williams getting more play time. 

They no longer have Brandon Jacobs but he didn't do much for them last season and I think that they will utilize FB Henry Hynoski on short yardage runs as he has shown he can get a few yards if needed.  David Wilson looks good so him and Da'Rel Scott will be able to help lighten Ahmad Bradshaws load, so all in all their running game is of no more concern than it was last season.

I actually like this years WR corps better than last seasons.  The Giants got Domenik Hixon back from an injury that sidelined him last year, and I think that he is a better player than Manningham, who he will be replacing.  He is taller, faster, can jump higher and fight for the ball, plus Eli is very comfortable with him since they have been playing together for a while now.  His hands aren't the best, but neither were Manninghams, although a lot of people forgot about his iffy hands after his [Manninghams] big catch in the superbowl.  Ramses Barden is 4th of the depth charts at WR, and I hope to see him play up to his expectations.  There were high hopes for him after he was drafted, but he has been injured a lot, and after his recent preseason TD those expectations have resurfaced.  Reuben Randle is a rookie WR that I have been hearing good things about, but I haven't really seen him play.

I like the TE's better this year too.  I mentioned a while back that I didn't mind that the Pats picked up Jake Ballard from the Giants, and I think that Martellus Bennett and Adrien Robinson will be more consistent than he was.  They will still be starting Bear Pascoe who is mediocre, but with the WRs they have the TE's should find themselves open a lot, and won't have to worry about Ballard dropping a bunch of passes while wide open.

Lastly the O-Line should be about the same as last year, so no concerns there.  I can't forget about Eli, but we all know what to expect from him.


----------



## axl blaze

the Giants have one of the toughest schedules in the NFL, this year. playing Pittsburgh and Baltimore both in the same season is no easy task...

while the New England Patriots, once again, have another cake-walk of a schedule this year. residing in such an easy division (AFC East) always helps, but just like last year, they don't have many roadblocks to the playoffs


----------



## Care

Some pics of the 49ers defense slayin fools last year.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## China Rider

since we are talking about the past 

1999 week three(?) isaac bruce had four touchdowns vs the niners

it was fucking awesome and rams won by like 40


----------



## Care

Hey CR, you remember when the 9ers beat the lambs 17 straight times in the 90's?


----------



## China Rider

no i don't i didnt start giving a shit about NFL till 1999, but congrats

it's always been either the rams were awesome and niners sucked, niners were great and rams sucked(pretty much just last year only), or both teams sucked

one day both teams will be elite and the rivalry will actually be relevant again


----------



## Care

The Rams got a ton of high draft picks from the redskins for RGIII this year, so they might be on an upswing in the next few years. And the game in St. Louis last year was pretty close, I feel like it may be relevant sooner than most think.


----------



## China Rider

they are relevant

right fucking now


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Some pics of the 49ers defense slayin fools last year.



Some pics of the plays in that game that actually mattered.


----------



## Care

Kyle Williams can DIAF


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Since we now have video, I might as well go ahead and post that.  






Devin Thomas was so satisfied with recovering those fumbles that he retired after the season at the ripe age of 25.
Edit: After looking at his twitter page it looks like he just wanted to take some time off to smoke some weed, and is now looking to return to the NFL.


----------



## Care

Whatever its in the past im over it. Honestly im just way exited that its football season and I have a reason to root for my favorite team.

Ill tell you one thing though. I dont envy the giants schedule this year.  Packers, Falcons, Saints, Ravens and Eagles to end the season...... Oh and dont forget games against the Steelers and 49ers. Id be surprised if the even make the playoffs.


----------



## Pander Bear

i know I'm late to this, but I want it on record that I think anybody amused by this jackass is a fucking moron. Its like a bad bud light commercial for man children.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Whatever its in the past im over it. Honestly im just way exited that its football season and I have a reason to root for my favorite team.
> 
> Ill tell you one thing though. I dont envy the giants schedule this year.  Packers, Falcons, Saints, Ravens and Eagles to end the season...... Oh and dont forget games against the Steelers and 49ers. Id be surprised if the even make the playoffs.



Yea man, the only reason I posted it was because I know it's going to be at least a season before I have anything to brag about.  Normally I'm not one to boast about my team, but between the schedule and the secondary I'm already looking towards next season.  Thankfully that's the same attitude that I had last season when I couldn't even name 5 players on the team, and that worked out well.  That's the way we like it!


----------



## Care

Pander Bear said:


> i know I'm late to this, but I want it on record that I think anybody amused by this jackass is a fucking moron. Its like a bad bud light commercial for man children.



So you dont like punts and kick-offs and blitzes and blocks and penalties?


----------



## Thanatos

AFC West (Chiefs fan here) is one of the divisions to watch out for this season. 2 new head coaches and a lot of roster moves. And Al Davis died, well deserved, so we will have to see if the penalties will go down and have a change in Raider culture.
The Denver Donkeys and their big headed QB are gonna tank.


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> So you dont like punts and kick-offs and blitzes and blocks and penalties?


when you list them out like that it sounds even worse. 



> The suspensions of Jonathan Vilma and three other players in the NFL's bounty investigation were lifted Friday by a three-member appeals panel, and the league reinstated those players a few minutes later.
> 
> The panel said NFL commissioner Roger Goodell did not have jurisdiction to hear the players' appeals of their punishment for their roles in the New Orleans Saints bounty program that paid cash bonuses for hits that injured opponents.
> 
> 
> New Orleans Saints suspensions have been overturned, meaning Jonathan Vilma could play in Week 1. (AP Photo)While the ruling allows Saints linebacker Vilma, banned for the 2012 season, Saints defensive end Will Smith, Cleveland linebacker Scott Fujita and free-agent defensive lineman Anthony Hargrove to play immediately, it does not permanently void their suspensions.
> 
> Still, the ruling comes two days before the first full slate of NFL games this season and is a setback for Goodell and the league.
> 
> NFL spokesman Greg Aiello said Goodell would "make an expedited determination of the discipline imposed" for violating the league's bounty rule.
> 
> "Until that determination is made, the four players are reinstated and eligible to play starting this weekend," Aiello said.
> The panel's decision states that Goodell cannot suspend the players for receiving money from a pool that paid for big plays, but he can still suspend the players if he can prove they intended to injure opponents. Players and coaches implicated in the bounty pool have testified under oath in a related federal court case they never intended to injure opposing players.
> 
> "Whether the commissioner tries to readdress the situation or not is his call," said Peter Ginsberg, Vilma's attorney. "We are certainly hoping the appeals board has made it clear the commissioner tried to grab jurisdiction and impose penalties over an area he does not have oversight. ... The factual record in the court makes it clear he has acted in a biased and inappropriate manner."




BWAHAHAHHAAHAH fuck! god damn you commish!


----------



## MikeOekiM

doesn't matter; asterisk next to suprabowl.


----------



## Kenickie

it does matter. it's not just about the saints, or the browns, or the rams, or whoever else, it's about the Commissioner and how much bs he's allowed to get away with to cover his own ass, and how much power he can just grab, if he can ignore collective bargaining agreements, ignore the people in charge of discipline for on field misconduct, etc etc. so far, the answer seems to be no, and that's why the suspensions were overturned. now, if this is embarrassing enough for Goddell/the league to leave it at 'time served' or to double down and counter sue  and all that shit remains to be seen, but i don't think it will get much worse. a thread ago when "SPYGATE" came out people insisted that it would be the ultimate destruction of the Saints, the franchise should be disbanded! and then they read about it. it was over a decade ago. By someone who doesn't even work in the organization anymore. and then it was over. If the complaints in the lawsuit from players are true -- Goddell could not provide tangible evidence about the bounty program, that he violated collective bargaining agreements, then this whole thing will go the way of Spygate for the Saints/Browns/All these other teams with players & coaches, and be something much worse for Goddell.  That's fine for an asterisk, assuming that it would still warrant one. If Goddell wasn't so hasty and did things right, we wouldn't even be having this conversation right now. Even the guiltiest person can get off scot free if something is bad in the investigation.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## China Rider

eric decker catches 2 TD passes tomorrow night
#gopherpride

denver 24
pittsburgh 17

von miller sacks ben twice, maybe killing him in the process


----------



## axl blaze

no, you got it all wrong...

MATT SPAETH suddenly rejoins the Steelers roster mid-1st quarter, and then blocks the hell outta Von Miller. Miller is so pissed that he challenges him to a WWF-style cage match during halftime of this seminal, upcoming Sunday Night Football match. Matt Spaeth easily subdues Von Miller, in this brutal cage match, but only due to the help of Asad Abdul-Khaliq and Zombie Bronko Nagurski...

Lawrence Maroney enters the fray and appears to hold Miller's head down on a tree stump while Marion Barber tosses that Gay Golden Gopher Paul Bunyan Axe into Spaeth's waiting hands--CHOP! 

Von Miller now is decapitated and Big Ben and Troy Polamalu then proceed to prepare to rape the precarious corpse of Miller just in time to cut to Chris Berman's commentary of the first week of NFL action!


----------



## axl blaze

well it's officially football season... this means that the weather turns a tad more chilly, same as the leaves from green to a crispy gold...

but winter-time in the Boston area can be BRUTAL (nevar again). let's just hope that Alasdair, much like his favorite Tom Brady, has already purchased a new pair of Ugg boots, for the occasion - 






they protect from the elements WHILE ALSO appealing stylistically


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> no, you got it all wrong...
> 
> MATT SPAETH suddenly rejoins the Steelers roster mid-1st quarter, and then blocks the hell outta Von Miller. Miller is so pissed that he challenges him to a WWF-style cage match during halftime of this seminal, upcoming Sunday Night Football match. Matt Spaeth easily subdues Von Miller, in this brutal cage match, but only due to the help of Asad Abdul-Khaliq and Zombie Bronko Nagurski...
> 
> Lawrence Maroney enters the fray and appears to hold Miller's head down on a tree stump while Marion Barber tosses that Gay Golden Gopher Paul Bunyan Axe into Spaeth's waiting hands--CHOP!
> 
> Von Miller now is decapitated and Big Ben and Troy Polamalu then proceed to prepare to rape the precarious corpse of Miller just in time to cut to Chris Berman's commentary of the first week of NFL action!


your acknowledgement and utilization of gopher legends and culture has sexually aroused me
(thank god you didn't mention adam webber, that dude sucked....brian cupito was better....asad-abdul kaliq was better than both of them)
you forgot to mention former steeler and gopher tyrone carter 

brrrrrrrrrrrrrr-ito 

where the hell is matt speath this year?last i knew he was a bear....it's funny cause ben utect was a better TE at minny than speath but never quite made it in the NFL, had a few so-so years with the colts, do not think he's in the league any more


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet the la rams and houston oilers win the superbowl. 


and fuck the scab refs


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> your acknowledgement and utilization of gopher legends and culture has sexually aroused me
> (thank god you didn't mention adam webber, that dude sucked....brian cupito was better....asad-abdul kaliq was better than both of them)
> you forgot to mention former steeler and gopher tyrone carter



I always had a soft spot for Asad-Abdul kaliq, back in the day. also those years were tight because Minnesota's double-headed monster in tandem RB duo Lawrence Maroney and Marion Barber was legit... ahh the glory years of the Big Ten... 






also, Joe Haden shouldn't get a severe punishment for Adderall... I mean come on... it's just Adderall. hey Joe, there's a strong chance that you could be looking this up... you should join up here... I can guarantee stuff much better than just Addies


----------



## axl blaze

we've got that one for the thumb - now its *STAIRWAY TO SEVEN
*


----------



## shimazu

damn just sat down, turned on the TV, and heard that da da duh da da duh da da da da duhh duhh

awesome feeling, week 1 is the best


----------



## axl blaze

Brandon Weeden is looking twice as composed in the pocket as lil Colt McCoy could ever muster...


----------



## Care

RGIII looking fantastic.


----------



## Thanatos

Matt Cassel makes me so angry. Chicago is tearing the colts up though. Good for one of my teams.


----------



## Care

Wow.... rams could take out the lions. IM rooting for you CR.


----------



## shimazu

axl blaze said:


> Brandon Weeden is looking twice as composed in the pocket as lil Colt McCoy could ever muster...



you serious? He played like shit today

Eagles need to stop with the turnovers, that game should have been way more lopsided

if they play like that every week they will go 4-12


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

This is going to be a long, depressing season for me. As the last 10 or so seasons have been. 


At least I have the Heat in October. Fuck. How does a city that considers football a vital part of its culture have such shitty football teams at the pro and collegiate level?


----------



## Care

Harbaugh is FUMING after some bad early calls by the refs. Dude is gonna pop a blood vessel, I love it.


----------



## shimazu

3 said:


> This is going to be a long, depressing season for me. As the last 10 or so seasons have been.
> 
> 
> At least I have the Heat in October. Fuck. How does a city that considers football a vital part of its culture have such shitty football teams at the pro and collegiate level?



Bad owners? It almost always starts at the top when the team is consistently shitty.


----------



## axl blaze

watching the 49ers VS Packers, and it's a great game, as suspected...

10-7 San Fran - and at this point I really gotta give it up to the power game of the 49ers. Crabtree is a tree of a target, and he can move. Frank Gore is small, but plays twenty times his size...

damn. if only Ted Ginn Jr was healthy last year. let me tell you, in all my years of watching football live, no other athlete could match the pure excitement and artistry in regards to punt returns. he's good nowadays, but in college he deserved the true "Matrix" nick name (forgot which asshat or two call(ed) themselves that)


----------



## Care

Alex Smith is having a near perfect game.


----------



## shimazu

axl blaze said:


> watching the 49ers VS Packers, and it's a great game, as suspected...
> 
> 10-7 San Fran - and at this point I really gotta give it up to the power game of the 49ers. Crabtree is a tree of a target, and he can move. Frank Gore is small, but plays twenty times his size...
> 
> damn. if only Ted Ginn Jr was healthy last year. let me tell you, in all my years of watching football live, no other athlete could match the pure excitement and artistry in regards to punt returns. he's good nowadays, but in college he deserved the true "Matrix" nick name (forgot which asshat or two call(ed) themselves that)



and the fact that hes a Buckeye doesnt affect your opinion right? Ill take Devin Hester over Ted Ginn

even DaSean Jackson id probably take


----------



## Care

49ers showed their dominance against one of the best offenses in the league. First win in Lambeau since 1990, feels good.

Also, Akers kicks a 63 yarder off the bottom post through the goal to tie an NFL record.


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> you serious? He played like shit today



hahaha, yeah that statement took more false tone during the events after half-time... still, for the Browns losing 16-17 to the (annually) vaunted Eagles, who should be contending for a Super Bowl (lol), it's not looking as bad as it's been before in Cleveland. they've got the run game...

but what surprised me the most during Philly's edging of Cleveland, is that the Browns had attitude - dare I say it, sass-ttitude - during their season-opening home loss. defensively speaking, the last couple years the Browns would get pushed around in the box time and time again, which is bullshit on a team from the AFC North. however, say what you will about the Eagles and their "Super Bowls," the Philadelphia Eagles will be running an offense, at you, guided by the dangerous (in all ways) Mike Vick...

on the subject of the Eagles, I think that their franchise-longest tenured HC Andy Reid, is above average. gasp! well come on... we all know that Reid isn't as bad as the Philly media might say (no matter how hilarious their NFL Political Cartoons with the coach turn up!). Reid actually made Donovan McNabb - I liked McNabb in his hey-day, but I feel like many teams would have caused him to implode far earlier in his career... without Andy Reid there would be no commercials of Chunky Soup, gracing McNabb's mug, I bet!

also I think Andy Reid's son died during the off-season? OverDose, I'm guessing - because I've read around that his two sons are hard-core druggies. just imagine having that "Chunky Soup money" in such an open-aired... and laissez-faire market that is the City of Brotherly Love... actually, I think the other Reid son got straight and now owns a dealership or something






however, my condolences to Andy Reid. he gets enough shit flung at him already, and he usually rolls with the punches (or handfuls of flying shit, in this case). it's the most unnatural, horrendous act to bury your own child - I'm sure


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> 49ers showed their dominance against one of the best offenses in the league. First win in Lambeau since 1990, feels good.
> 
> Also, Akers kicks a 63 yarder off the bottom post through the goal to tie an NFL record.



dude Akers is a machine. your FG kicker has such supreme length. I mean, most NFL kickers should be hitting those 35 yard field goals via clockwork... but David Akers has an unyielding range that is twice as long...

so let me get this straight, Care. your team is loaded with Super-Star talent from the offense, defense, to special teams (Akers + Ginn = wtf?). the 49ers even have a good enough coach, despite him cut from that twitty Harbaugh cloth, even. all the 9ers need is a QB that has that certain element... a Je ne sais quoi, if you will pardon my French during (superior) American chatter

take my guy at QB... Big Ben. with that REAL protection from a REAL O-Line, he would have won twice as many SBs... hell, even Payton Manning would have won 2 Lombardis, instead of just 1, before retiring


----------



## shimazu

Donovan McNabb was a great QB when he ran around and made plays with his feet.

But that all stopped because he didnt want to be known as a "running quarterback"

like dude, you are not accurate enough to be known as a pocket passer, he threw more balls at
the knees than any other QB ive watched who went to the playoffs.

Id say Brian Westbrook made his career more than anyone. All McNabb did was dump like 2 yard screen passes to him and he'd get a bunch of YAC. That was seriously their bread and butter until TO came because they had no deep threat.

2004 was it man, they had the best team that year I still believe, just not the best QB and Coach


----------



## axl blaze

eh, I'm impressed by Philly but honestly I hate their style of defense, and their Defensive Co-Ordinator. I used spend a lot of time at the Defensive End position, and stretching the D-end out to a 9 technique, angled inside, is foolish imo in the NFL


----------



## shimazu

its the ideal frontrunning team

if they go up fast the other team has to pass and they can go to town on the other QB. I thought they played the run extremely well today though which is what killed them last year, and DeMeco Ryans looked like what he was supposed to look like. Kurt Coleman got LIT UP by Trent Richardson though, knocked his helmet off.

Next week against Baltimore should be a good game though, and will probably get a decent split in the pick em thread


----------



## axl blaze

when your team sacks Payton Manning, it feels even better than when your team sacks Tom Brady


----------



## atri

i have to say that the quality of the online streams has definitely improved. i was able to throw it on the big screen and watch without any problems.


----------



## axl blaze

nice. throw some Ds on that bitch


----------



## Care

Andy lee was the best punter in the league last year aswell.

Yea the team really is prety stacked. Moss, Davis, Crabtree and Manningham as receivers with Jacobs Hunter and Gore running it will be lethal. Defense is the best in the NFL and Smith was 20 of 26 with 211 yards and 2 TDs. Smiths low passing yards is a result of our lethal running game. He doesnt turn the ball over and provides a legitimate passing threat with his new weapons. The 49ers are going to be scary good this year. I will be surprised if they are not a high playoff seed in the NFC.


----------



## axl blaze

woah woah... don't get ahead of yourself

Mario Manningham isn't really THAT good


----------



## Thanatos

Refs are calling a shitty game tonight. These replacement guys need to step their game up.
I hope Manning gets taken down and put on IR even though I don't like the Steelers.
Pittsburg just danced into the lead. Defenses aren't looking so hot today, across the league.

Man im so glad I picked up David Ackers on one of my fantasy teams. That kick was amazing.


----------



## shimazu

yo Care Im not trying to shit on your team because they are good but if you look at their offense person by person the Eagles have better players at all the skill positions

besides Tight End, but Brent Celek is a good receiver he just has to stay and block on a lot of plays. Not quite Vernon Davis though, but id say he is a better blocker


----------



## Care

We'll see. I think Alex Smith is going to light up the Lions next week.


----------



## China Rider

feels bad man

glad i was outta town playing softball and just followed pkay by play on a phone instead of watching it

w/e rams have defense, finnegan/jenkins are solid in the back, quinn/long are solid in the front and JL is solid in the middle

the offense is bad

i expected to lose

still feels bad man

i don't even care about the rest of the league


----------



## Thanatos

Von Miller just tebowed. I cannot express my anger at Denver right now


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> woah woah... don't get ahead of yourself
> 
> Mario Manningham isn't really THAT good



He's really only good for the exact type of play he made in the Super Bowl.  He's not good at running routes and isn't physical so pretty much all he can do is run down the sideline and hope to beat the cornerback, but even then he issues with dropped passes.  I'm not familiar with the 49ers offense but I would think that he will rotate with Moss since he runs the same types of routes as him and they are trying to limit Moss's playing time so that he will still have something left in the tank at the end of the game.  

I'm not just saying this since he is an ex-Giant, as I was always worried about Manninghams hands and play making ability.  Hakeem Nicks doesn't have that great of hands either, but at least he can go up and get the ball, and run a decent route.  I think I said it before in this thread that I prefer Domenik Hixon over Mario Manningham as the third receiver for the Giants.  So I agree with Axl in that Mannigham isn't that good.


----------



## axl blaze

damn... sucks to have my Black and Yellow lose their first game (first time in a long time), but I will say I am very pleased with Pittsburgh's attitude and the amount of swag they possessed, right out of the gates

the score looks mightier than the win for the Broncos, as Big Ben and Peyton were neck-and-neck, then all of a sudden PItt's Pick-6 changed and ended this one, suddenly 

well, welcome back to prestige, you Denver Broncos. I'm still shocked/disgusted as to how Indianapolis (mis)managed Manning's exit. any other half-way decent franchise would have handled him with their "respect" gloves on

good game, good win. congrats Lonewolf. I suspect we'll be seeing you in the Playoffs


----------



## Care

Im not trying to say Manningham is going to have a monster year, but he is good depth at wide receiver and a vast improvement over what we had last year. The offense looked downright anemic at times last year, not the case at all today.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Im not trying to say Manningham is going to have a monster year, but he is good depth at wide receiver and a vast improvement over what we had last year. The offense looked downright anemic at times last year, not the case at all today.



You definitely can't forget about him so teams will at least have to worry about covering him.  You can be a good asset to the team just for being a threat, so even if he isn't targeted that much he could allow for other receivers to get open easier.


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> hahaha, yeah that statement took more false tone during the events after half-time... still, for the Browns losing 16-17 to the (annually) vaunted Eagles, who should be contending for a Super Bowl (lol), it's not looking as bad as it's been before in Cleveland. they've got the run game...
> 
> but what surprised me the most during Philly's edging of Cleveland, is that the Browns had attitude - dare I say it, sass-ttitude - during their season-opening home loss. defensively speaking, the last couple years the Browns would get pushed around in the box time and time again, which is bullshit on a team from the AFC North. however, say what you will about the Eagles and their "Super Bowls," the Philadelphia Eagles will be running an offense, at you, guided by the dangerous (in all ways) Mike Vick...
> 
> on the subject of the Eagles, I think that their franchise-longest tenured HC Andy Reid, is above average. gasp! well come on... we all know that Reid isn't as bad as the Philly media might say (no matter how hilarious their NFL Political Cartoons with the coach turn up!). Reid actually made Donovan McNabb - I liked McNabb in his hey-day, but I feel like many teams would have caused him to implode far earlier in his career... without Andy Reid there would be no commercials of Chunky Soup, gracing McNabb's mug, I bet!
> 
> also I think Andy Reid's son died during the off-season? OverDose, I'm guessing - because I've read around that his two sons are hard-core druggies. just imagine having that "Chunky Soup money" in such an open-aired... and laissez-faire market that is the City of Brotherly Love... actually, I think the other Reid son got straight and now owns a dealership or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however, my condolences to Andy Reid. he gets enough shit flung at him already, and he usually rolls with the punches (or handfuls of flying shit, in this case). it's the most unnatural, horrendous act to bury your own child - I'm sure



run game? richardson had 19 carries for 40 yards. and weeden probably had the worst game by a rookie statistically of all time.

the eagles just played like shit also.


----------



## shimazu

The Eagles D played real good actually. 7 points came from a pick 6 and the other points were all
from turnovers giving the Browns great field position iirc. Trent Richardson is a good back and their line was decent I thought (didnt they win 10 games last or two seasons ago?)

Vick seemed like a half a step slower though, I think its because of that flack jacket he wears now


----------



## MikeOekiM

well what defense wouldnt look good against the browns offense? Brandon Weeden in my opinion is one of the worst rookie QBs to start of all time which leads to constant stacks on Trent Richardson.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm telling you. broncos and cowboys are looking good this year.


----------



## shimazu

guess we will find out when they play the Falcons

fuck your Cowboys they arent Americas Team theyre just the casual fans team, havent been relevant in over a decade


----------



## Care




----------



## MikeOekiM

lol:


----------



## Tommyboy

lonewolf13 said:


> i'm telling you. broncos and cowboys are looking good this year.



The Cowboys have always looked decent in recent years, but have been plagued by their QB that can't win the big game.


----------



## Hypnotik1

I have to admit....RGIII is the fucking man....he had an amazing game....granted it was the Saints Defense....but I think he'll set the standard for the true prototype dual threat QB....dude was ultra accurate with his passes....and thought pass first and mainly on ran to extend time in the pocket...WOW


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> nice. throw some Ds on that bitch



Ironic that you post these sack picks and the final three plays for the Stillers were all sacks. Disgraceful.




Megatron lookin' swole yesterday. Lions 2012, baby.


----------



## MikeOekiM

wow of course Brent Grimes is out for season.


----------



## China Rider

Max Power said:


> Megatron lookin' swole yesterday. Lions 2012, baby.



w/e rams kept that big faggot out of the end zone and picked off stafford 3 times in the first half

cortland finnegan/janoris jenkins 2012


----------



## Max Power

China Rider said:


> w/e rams kept that big faggot out of the end zone and picked off stafford 3 times in the first half



and somehow still managed to lose the game. lol wow.



> cortland finnegan



dude talks so much shit it killed me he got a pick6.


----------



## China Rider

hey the rams are like every last one of you people

they have their problems


----------



## Care

Some player on GB's horrible secondary was talking shit today saying the 49ers didnt beat them, they beat themselves. Dunno what game he was watching but the 49er dominated the whole game. If it weren't for a botched call on a kick return it would have been 30-15.

Im already looking forward to the game against the Lions next week. I want to see Harbaugh and Shwartz duke it out after the game.


----------



## Care

Just watched a condensed version of the 49ers/GB game. I have to say I am even more impressed with the 49er defense than I was before. 

The front line is so beast its not even funny, and the 3-4 defense along with the quality of our linebackers allows us to play with 4 or 5 DBs. We have 5 very good dbs so when we go to our "prevent defense" we actually get pressure on the QB and cover everyone for the first few seconds. It doesnt leave much of an opening for the QB to make a play, and Rogers was doing a great job at trying to get the ball out, but against a lesser qb we will flat out dominate. I cant wait to see our defense manhandle the QB's in our division.

If you play fantasy, ill give you some good advice, sit your RB the week he is playing the 49ers.


----------



## Max Power

Care said:


> If you play fantasy, ill give you some good advice, sit your RB the week he is playing the 49ers.



Except this week Kevin Smith is going to carve you up for 150+ yards and a TD.


----------



## shimazu

damn theres like 4 nfl threads now

Ravens / Eagles is looking like the game of the week, maybe Det/SF

cant be any worse than last weeks game


----------



## Tommyboy

^ What about Chicago/Green Bay?  I think Cutler may be getting a bit too cocky calling out the GB corners, and although I think they have the talent to beat Green Bay, I don't think it will happen just yet in this weeks match-up.


----------



## shimazu

yeah I guess im biased

probably going to get either Was/Stl or Dal/Sea for the 4 pm game, not sure which one id rather watch, prob the skins game

then the Lions and 49ers at night time and the MN game is good

good weekend hopefully, nothing is worse then when you get a shitty game followed by a shitty game


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> damn theres like 4 nfl threads now
> 
> Ravens / Eagles is looking like the game of the week, maybe Det/SF
> 
> cant be any worse than last weeks game



i predict ravens easily beat eagles.


----------



## shimazu

I predict Flacco throws at least 2 picks

eagles win 20-17


----------



## MikeOekiM

Flacco did throw 3 dropped ints against Bengals.


----------



## alasdairm

if they're dropped they're not ints.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> if they're dropped they're not ints.
> 
> alasdair



might not be so lucky next time cuz they were pretty easy.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Tommyboy said:


> The Cowboys have always looked decent in recent years, but have been plagued by their QB that can't win the big game.



Its not even Romos fault. The o line has been horrible.


----------



## China Rider

bears and packers are the game of the week 

the result will speak volumes

as an unbiased spectator many times i watch any of a cowboy's game i'm always impressed with romo's ability to dodge pressure and make sweet passes under duress


----------



## MikeOekiM

bears are overrated imo


----------



## shimazu

I want to see DaSean to get a long td catch so bad I feel like its been forever. Mike did you watch this game? It was a bloodbath

and the only thing I can think of about the Ravens is TO's first catch as an Eagle

first play actually

damn I could watch TO highlights all day


----------



## suburu

All this talk about Flacco throwing INT's when it was Mike Vick who threw 4 of the fuckers. It would've been 5 INT's and a win for the Browns except L.J. Fort let it slip threw his fingers.

He avgs 11/12 a season so Flacco just might throw 2 picks this week. Or maybe Ed Reed will take 2 to the house while Haloti Ngata is sitting on Mike Vicks ribs. Although I don't expect the Eagles will be throwing the ball 60 times this week. Since T-Sizz is out and we didn't exactly do too well against the run v Bengals, McCoy should feature a lot. Ravens by 7.


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> might not be so lucky next time cuz they were pretty easy.


so easy they were all dropped 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> bears are overrated imo



when it's all said and done lovie smith may break the record for coaching a team for maximum consecutive seasons

i can see him there 10 more years, i dunno why man i just do

just may exceed ditka status if can manage to win a ring

i pull for him cause his job prior to head coach for the bears was d coordinator at st. louis

on a site note i really wish i could stop hating the eagles


----------



## Tommyboy

McHigh_HMG said:


> Its not even Romos fault. The o line has been horrible.








Yea, it's clearly not ever Romo's fault.  The O-Line should have blocked better here.  8)


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> so easy they were all dropped
> 
> alasdair



shoulda put me on the field


----------



## Tommyboy

It looks like GenericMind jumped stopped posting on BL at a good time, considering all the shit we would be giving him for his Bills losing to the Jets.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i laughed out loud. gm, where art thou?

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I started saying he jumped ship then changed my mind but obviously forgot to take out a word.  Not sure if you got that and if that's what made you laugh, or if you were laughing at the actual intent of the post.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GM is busy running a super important night club in hickville, USA.  i bet he throws a lot of dress in all white parties.


----------



## alasdairm

Tommyboy said:


> ^ I started saying he jumped ship then changed my mind but obviously forgot to take out a word.  Not sure if you got that and if that's what made you laugh, or if you were laughing at the actual intent of the post.


it was just the general theme of the post. poor gm...

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I'm sure you recall the original name of this thread that he made which makes it even funnier.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Jay Cutler is top 5 shittiest QB in the league.


----------



## Tommyboy

I like Cutler because he seems like a drunk.  I think that the Bears are going to have a good year, but I knew they weren't ready for Green Bay.


----------



## Care

Cutler has one of the worst O-lines in the league. His suckage is not totally his fault.

Clay Matthews is totally on steroids. He sounds like a woman in this post game interview.

This win for GB makes the 49ers win over them all the more impressive.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Him calling out the GB corners is his fault though.  You know the whole defense is going to stand up against you if you call part of them out, so I don't know why he did.


----------



## Pander Bear

Care said:


> Clay Matthews is totally on steroids. He sounds like a woman in this post game interview.



Maybe its not steroids— maybe its voluntary chemical castration to control his rapey tendencies.


----------



## suburu

Tommyboy said:


> ^ Him calling out the GB corners is his fault though.  You know the whole defense is going to stand up against you if you call part of them out, so I don't know why he did.



Almost as insane as me picking Chicago in the Pick ems thread! 8(


I wasn't overly impressed with the Packers at all. The trick play was sweet but give Matthews and Woodson free reign and they will hurt most teams. Chicago made it so easy for them. Awful coaching, Marshall dropped TD, Dodgy ref decisions, Forte is a tampon, Cutler crying(hope he was mic'd up) etc. Their O Line obviously sucks but the coaches should shoulder the blame for waiting until the 4th Quarter to bring an extra back to deal with Matthews.

Saying that its very hard to sympathize with Cutler cos he's such a sulking bitch. I was hoping even Peppers would sack him on the sideline cos that guy deserves a team with better production. Not some selfish bellend who makes many poor decisions, drops his head the minute the shit hits the fan and is very unprofessional.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> Jay Cutler is top 5 shittiest QB in the league.



you're an idiot

this doesn't mean i don't like you


----------



## shimazu

Cutler isnt a shitty QB he just has good and bad games just like Favre did. He may throw a pick more than other qbs but he can make big throws too with his arm.

He's still a douche though


----------



## MikeOekiM

I dont know what anyone sees in Cutler. Sure his o-line sucks but there were also so many plays where he held onto the ball way too long which lead to the sack. Add that to his terrible decision making and bad accuracy and that = bad QB.


----------



## China Rider

i love cutler's personality 

everyone gives him a hard time cause they jelly


----------



## MikeOekiM

looks like his team is jelly of him as well.
http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/09/14/bears-fear-a-potential-cutler-mutiny/


----------



## China Rider

over reaction after a week 2 performance

awesome


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> over reaction after a week 2 performance
> 
> awesome



not because the way he played but the way he acted towards his teammates


----------



## Care

Alex Smith has now thrown 185 straight passes without an INT(not even counting the 2 playoff games, where he threw no picks). That's better than Young or Montana ever did .

Considering his early career and his struggles with turnovers, this pretty unbelievable.


----------



## China Rider

it's been years since i've placed a bet

soooo

$50 on oakand -3 @ miami

cream, get the money


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Alex Smith has now thrown 185 straight passes without an INT(not even counting the 2 playoff games, where he threw no picks). That's better than Young or Montana ever did .
> 
> Considering his early career and his struggles with turnovers, this pretty unbelievable.



I wonder how many of his passes were thrown over 15 yards though.  It's still a good stat, but when you're only targeting a tight end 10 yards from the line of scrimmage or just checking down and dumping it off to a running back the stat isn't quite as impressive.  Then again other QB's [such as both of the Jets' QB's] have done the same thing and threw a bunch of interceptions in the process, so go Alex!


----------



## shimazu

Eagles pass rush has to show up today, I wanna see at least 4 sacks


----------



## China Rider

fucking raiders making make me get drunk too fast too early with this 21-10 deficit late in the third

and when push comes to shove if the rams lose i'm going to fight someone at the bar if oakland doesn't comeback


----------



## suburu

These fucking idiot refs haven't got a clue whats happening.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

thats right chargers 14-0


----------



## suburu

So nice of Joe Flaccid to show up with his floppy arm/brain for the second half! Embarrassing losing that game.


----------



## shimazu

damn idk what to think after that game. the eagles won but they played pretty bad again, Brandon Boykin has some fucking ups though.

Damn watching the Redskins right now RG 3 is legit. That TD to Hankerson was a nice ball

Oh shit I had CJ spiller on fantasy team but on the bench

Danny Amendola is pretty sick too, havin the game of his life atm. Which is funny because I heard some guy on espn sayin to start him today that was a good call. kind of like a poor mans wes welker


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Wow, the Dolphins won. I don't go into any weekend expecting that anymore. Today I'm going to be happy


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> kind of like a young mans wes welker



fixed
(amendola had a great year 2 years ago as well, surprised you didn't know he had ability.....he dislocated his elbow in week one last year and missed the season)

fuck yeah 

nfc west really sucks......

tell me how bad the nfc west is guise


----------



## shimazu

nfc east is still the best division


----------



## Tommyboy

3 said:


> Wow, the Dolphins won. I don't go into any weekend expecting that anymore. Today I'm going to be happy



I picked them in the prediction thread even though they suck at home (as if they are good anywhere else).  I also picked Buffalo, so those two were my two 'upsets' that worked out for me.  Neither is a true upset since all 4 teams in those games are shitty, but I think the majority of the people picked the other way.

So how about New England and New Orleans losing.  It looks like the Saints not having their regular head coach is proving to be having more of an affect on them than most people thought.  The bigger upset has to be the Cardinals handing the Patriots their second home loss in the last 4 seasons.  

I was glad to see the Giants pull off the win.  Eli had 510 yards passing, the best of which was his TD pass to Victor Cruz where Cruz had burnt the secondary and Eli hit him perfectly in stride.  Despite the high numbers though, Eli didn't have that good of a game, but at least the team showed up in the second half.  The Bucs didn't take the loss to well, pushing over Eli who was taking a knee to run out the clock, so Tom Coughlin gave their coach a piece of his mind after the game.





I'm glad the Seahawks spanked the Cowboys so I don't have to hear about the Cowboys being the best team in the NFL just because they beat the Giants in week one.  I don't think I've ever seen so much hype over one win this early in the league, but the media will run wild with a story if it's about "America's Team."


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Steelers spanked the Jets around.

Cowgirls, Ravens and Patsies lost........great weekend. :D


----------



## Care

Ive been waiting for this for so long. Feels good to finally believe that my team can beat anybody.

Alex Smith with another terrific game and still no major mistakes. Crabtree had the best game of his career, so many clutch catches on third down in that final drive. And of course, Vernon Davis, making plays as always.

The lions didn't score a TD until there was 1 minute left in the game and it was on a bullshit PI call in the endzone. Once again the score makes it seem closer than it was for the majority of the game.

When I look at our schedule going foreward, honestly its hard for me to point at a team and say that they should beat us. Its weird to say that Arizona on the road might be our hardest game for the rest of the season.

The NFC west has made a huge statement in the first two weeks IMO.


----------



## shimazu

O Doyle I got a feeling your whole family is going down one day.

You cant judge how the season is going to go based off the first two games. If that were the case the Chargers would win the SB every year

Its easy to look good when the Lions were pulling guys in street clothes to play CB more or less


----------



## Care

^ Over the last year ive watched pretty much every 49er game. Not once have I seen an opponent soundly beat them. 

They were up by 14 on the cowboys in the 4th, and had a huge meltdown.
They had a close, tough game on the road on a short week in Baltimore.
They lost on the road in a fluke to arizona, the refs (and larry fitzgerald) really boned us on that one.
And they lost the NFC championship in overtime on a special teams fumble.

It always seems like we are playing with a lead early on, no matter who we face. Since Harbaugh has taken over the only game we lost by more than one score was to the ravens.





In other news, Reggie Bush and CJ Spiller are some unexpected stars early in the season. RGIII looks phenomenal and so does Luck. Jamal Charles does not look good in KC.

Weeden actually had a pretty good game today. Its sad to say it, but almost winning a game in the division is a huge step for the browns.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Tonight should be a sick game. My two teams im predicting to go to the superbowl Falcons vs. Broncos. I can see it going either way.


----------



## ChickenScratch

MikeOekiM said:


> Tonight should be a sick game. My two teams im predicting to go to the superbowl Falcons vs. Broncos. I can see it going either way.



it's a tough call.  as a flacons fan, i know that this is the kind of game we win.  big home game.  then we get excited, and lose a couple of shitty road games and get bounced immediately from the playoffs.  it's painful.  

but i think losing grimes will hurt us tonight.
it's really a toss up.
matty ice better be fucking consistent this year.  
gonna be a track meet.
nobody is talking about denver's defense.  they're really good.
traffic is going to suck going home tonight.  
suburban faggots.


----------



## shimazu

Say what you want about Mike Vick the guy has led back to back 4th qtr drives over two good defenses with an O line that is getting hurt like crazy.

Anyone see Brent Celek hurdle Ed Reed? Makes me have hope for white athletes


----------



## Tommyboy

^ White tight ends are always hurdling tacklers since they are big and the secondary has to go for their legs.


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> Say what you want about Mike Vick the guy has led back to back 4th qtr drives over two good defenses with an O line that is getting hurt like crazy.



if he keeps turning the ball over, you'll be lucky to win 8 games.  it's amazing to me that you're undefeated at this point.


----------



## China Rider

rams- lost heartbreaker AT lions, beat redskins...bradford is making plays without play makers(sans amendola) and cbs are 'nasty' is ever aspect of the term nasty, defensive ends will rough up the passer week in week out(chris long/robert quinn) and james laurenatis is a top 5 middle linebacker 
cardinals - beat seattle and @NE
seahawks - lost to az in a tough one, dominated cowboys
niners- everyone seems to think they are the best team in football and have defeated two very good team thus far

i can't wait for rams next four games, @bears, cards and seahawks, and @mia...2 outta four will be cool 

NFC west sucks

i think broncos win tonight, eric decker blows up for two TDs....falcons score no more than two 2 tds


----------



## shimazu

A lot of his picks arent necessarily his fault. Defense is looking a lot better with Ryans and Kendricks as linebackers and Cox in the middle. I still dont know if Juan Castillo is the best choice for coordinator but I cant say anything bad about the defense so far, besides Kurt Coleman who is a special teamer on most teams. Im just figuring that every team has bad games so if they are still winning games that they played bad in then they are due for good games eventually. Thats why so many teams finish around 500, any team can really beat any team on a given day if they play up to their full capabilities.

I have a good feeling about the Cardinals game, I think Kevin Kolb has a shit game that dude is a nobody


----------



## GenericMind

Tommyboy said:


> It looks like GenericMind jumped stopped posting on BL at a good time, considering all the shit we would be giving him for his Bills losing to the Jets.



We just needed a week to shake off the rust! They made easy work of the Chiefs just like they'll do next week with the Browns, and then they're going to beat the Patriots on the 30th. I'm going to game, so if they DO win, expect to see me hanging from the goalpost after the victory and/or being arrested. C.J. is a beast as is our D-line and O-line. Y'all niggas going down this year.



ChickenScratch said:


> GM is busy running a super important night club in hickville, USA.  i bet he throws a lot of dress in all white parties.



Suck my dick. The irony of someone from Georgia calling NY "hickville" is bleeding out of my eyes.


----------



## shimazu

I think the NFC West goes 1-3 next week with only SF winning and the other 3 sliding into mediocrity/shit


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills will also be beating SF right after they beat the Pats. MARK MI WERDS


----------



## China Rider

oh yeah and i'm not betting on NFL games anymore this year, $50 is a lot of money for me to lose, pretty much costing me one of my days of opiate use during the next two weeks

feels bad man 

i stopped gambling years ago when i started using drugs cause i figured you can only do one or the other

can't wait for rams at bills week 15, have a feeling that game is going to matter a heap loads for both teams, if that's the case i might make teh trip out with my one friend who is the biggest bills fan in PA, mother fucker has this toy helmet he brings to the bar and has it facing the direction the bills are driving in throughout the game....taking and hiding the helmet from this guy is asking for a black eye


----------



## GenericMind

Thank God I've never had the urge to gamble. I'd have bet on my team every week for the past 4 years and I'd be living out of a box right now.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> I think the NFC West goes 1-3 next week with only SF winning and the other 3 sliding into mediocrity/shit


you only pay attention to the nfc east 

your opinion is not valid 

going back to last year az has won like 9 of their last 11 games and both them and seattle have mother fuckers on defense that nobody has ever heard of, not even I, but are straight up ballerz according to even east coast biased media


----------



## Care

NFC West has only lost one non-divisional game so far this year, that close one between the Lions and Rams. Most of the games have been against highly rated opponents as well (Patriots, Lions, Packers. Cowboys).


----------



## shimazu

Yeah a lengthy two weeks into the season

Im not saying another word about which division is better except that we shall see at the end of the year and if you are jumping on the Cardinals bandwagon you need your head examined.


----------



## suburu

Do these greedy Packers cunts not have enough cash without doing those Discount Double Check ads? Embarrassing fuckwits.


----------



## KamMoye

Peyton's missing 2 mph on that fastball is costing him big time.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

If ATL loses this game.......they deserve no love, evar again.


----------



## MikeOekiM

cant believe Julio dropped that TD. Thats something he will catch 99/100 times


----------



## shimazu

Thomas had a sick grab


----------



## ChickenScratch

worst game ever.  have to figure out this officiating thing.  terrible.

falcons looked flat as shit, and there is no way denver should have been in the game at all in the end.

in other news, michael turner got a DUI at 5am this morning.  YAY!

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/blog/eye-on-football/20219676


----------



## shimazu

Pass Interference should be reviewable for this year only. Those calls are the worst, no consistency at all and that can be the difference between a 3 and out and a TD.


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> Pass Interference should be reviewable for this year only. Those calls are the worst, no consistency at all and that can be the difference between a 3 and out and a TD.



i agree.  

also, because of the awful officiating, neither team was able to develop any sort of rhythm.  it was really ugly.  

the nfl is officially worse than wal mart.  demand is so high, they feel they can do whatever the fuck they want.  they don't give two shits about their employees.  i hate them.


----------



## Kenickie

julio had control over that ball when it crossed the plane. that shit should have been a touch down. beautiful picks tho, last night. i mean some just straight up amazing leaps and shit. by the time one am rolled around and the game was finally over i couldn't even see straight, was so tired.


----------



## shimazu

its the same deal as the Calvin Johnson call from last year. I thought CJ's was actually a catch though I wouldnt call the one last night a catch


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> beautiful picks tho, last night. i mean some just straight up amazing leaps and shit.



you kept saying that last night.  but really, they were just horrible passes by manning.


----------



## suburu

Kenickie said:


> by the time one am rolled around and the game was finally over i couldn't even see straight, was so tired.



Like a zombie in work today. It was 3.30 am here by the time the 1st half finished so I had to miss the rest. These refs need to go!


----------



## lonewolf13

no way you're gonna win w/ 4 turnovers in the 1st quarter. 

but the denver defense was ON!!!

10 points off 4 turnovers?


----------



## Care

These refs......

Oh and im gonna come out and say it right now, the Cardinals are a good team. They are one of the best defenses in the league.

Im not happy about it becuase one of my good friends is a cards fan and we hate on each others team all the time.


----------



## Max Power

China Rider said:


> rams- lost heartbreaker AT lions, beat redskins...bradford is making plays without play makers(sans amendola) and cbs are 'nasty' is ever aspect of the term nasty, defensive ends will rough up the passer week in week out(chris long/robert quinn) and james laurenatis is a top 5 middle linebacker



Week 2 and I still can't stand Cortland Finnegan.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> you kept saying that last night.  but really, they were just horrible passes by manning.



I think all that pre-snap shit was really confusing Manning. One of the reasons he is so good is because of what he does pre snap but falcons defenders kept being in places you wouldnt even expect based on where they were pre snap


----------



## ChickenScratch

MikeOekiM said:


> I think all that pre-snap shit was really confusing Manning. One of the reasons he is so good is because of what he does pre snap but falcons defenders kept being in places you wouldnt even expect based on where they were pre snap



yea, that was pretty awesome to watch.


----------



## China Rider

Max Power said:


> Week 2 and I still can't stand Cortland Finnegan.



i love the audio of that video, hearing the roar from the ed jones dome makes me happy 

finnegan should have been docked for a penelty and they should have off set imo

he's  my new favorite player i can't wait till gregg williams is reinstated and cortland becomes even more nasty 

dude has serious talent, add the fact he pisses off every WR he covers, i feel like he may have been the best off season pick up not named manning 

his dirtyness will rub off on janoris jenkins as well

nfc west has the best defense in the NFL, but maybe the worst offense 

congrats to all the falcon fans out there, you guys should win 10+ games again and lose the first round of the playoffs


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Falcons ain't beatin sd next week that's for sure.


----------



## China Rider

i'm looking forward to that game

i like the falcons in a shoot out, if they can run the ball effectivly like they have in the past they should be favorite to win the south - flynn wins games, jones/white/gonzales are sick and the defense can hold it's ground even with grimes out for the year

they are so good at regular season football

let's see how big of a hangover turner has next sunday


----------



## ChickenScratch

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Falcons ain't beatin sd next week that's for sure.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm happy that ken is a falcons fan now that the saints suck.  

it's almost as gross as her never ending SEC fluff. 

fuck the saints.


----------



## shimazu

must be nice to be able to switch teams at will


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> must be nice to be able to switch teams at will



she also pulls for LSU and Arkansas.

she makes me sick.


----------



## Gannicus

China Rider said:


> i love the audio of that video, hearing the roar from the ed jones dome makes me happy
> 
> finnegan should have been docked for a penelty and they should have off set imo
> 
> he's  my new favorite player i can't wait till gregg williams is reinstated and cortland becomes even more nasty
> 
> dude has serious talent, add the fact he pisses off every WR he covers, i feel like he may have been the best off season pick up not named manning
> 
> his dirtyness will rub off on janoris jenkins as well
> 
> nfc west has the best defense in the NFL, but maybe the worst offense
> 
> congrats to all the falcon fans out there, you guys should win 10+ games again and lose the first round of the playoffs



Knowing that the Rams will never win shit for the next few decades makes me happy. Also, people like Finnegan end up like Sean Taylor.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Kenickie said:


>



most underrated LB in the league.


----------



## Care

Justin Smith Facts






Kids wear Superman pajamas to bed, Superman wears a Justin Smith jersey to bed.

Justin Smith breathes on you and leaves 3rd degree burns.

Steel cuts wood. Diamonds cut steel. Justin Smith cuts diamonds.

Justin Smith has to maintain a concealed weapon license in all 50 states in order to legally wear a shirt.

Justin Smith wasn't born, he was forged.

Justin Smith built the Pyramids. During halftime.

Justin was bitten by a rattle snake once, And after 5 days of agonizing pain, the snake finally died.

Justin has a bearskin rug in his living room. The bear isnt dead, its just afraid to move.

When qbs go camping they sit around the campfire and tell justin smith stories.


----------



## ChickenScratch

is justin smith the new chuck norris?


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm happy that ken is a falcons fan now that the saints suck.
> 
> it's almost as gross as her never ending SEC fluff.
> 
> fuck the saints.




fuck you dude, you're a shitty friend. of course i'm still a saints fan. i work every sunday, and that game at your house was the first NFL football i've seen all season, besides the SF - Detroit game when we were on vacation. i can't even explain how much i fucking hate you right now. i hope your dog dies.


----------



## China Rider

Gannicus said:


> Knowing that the Rams will never win shit for the next few decades


beating the redskins classifies as shit

you must be a fan 

rams future looks awful specially with the new coaching regime and two first round draft picks they get the next two years


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> fuck you dude, you're a shitty friend. of course i'm still a saints fan. i work every sunday, and that game at your house was the first NFL football i've seen all season, besides the SF - Detroit game when we were on vacation. i can't even explain how much i fucking hate you right now. i hope your dog dies.



lolz


----------



## shimazu

MikeOekiM said:


> most underrated LB in the league.



D'Qwell Jackson


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> D'Qwell Jackson



nope.


----------



## shimazu

well thats a matter of opinion


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I really think the chargers got a chance vs atl . Both offense and defense are looking stronger than ever. Should be a good game none the less


----------



## Care




----------



## shimazu

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I really think the chargers got a chance vs atl . Both offense and defense are looking stronger than ever. Should be a good game none the less



what about when they had LT, Darren Sproles, Vincent Jackson, and a younger Antonio Gates?


----------



## Tommyboy

shimazu said:


> what about when they had LT, Darren Sproles, Vincent Jackson, and a younger Antonio Gates?



There is only one 'LT' and he didn't play for the Chargers.  I hated it even more when they called Tomlinson 'LT' when he was playing for the Jets because it's one thing for him to be called that in other states, but calling him that in NY was just a disgrace.  Obviously they weren't going to change his nickname just because he was playing where the original LT became famous, but still....


----------



## Kenickie

shimazu said:


> what about when they had LT, Darren Sproles, Vincent Jackson, and a younger Antonio Gates?



chargers are just a farm team for the saints


----------



## Tommyboy

Kenickie said:


> chargers are just a farm team for the saints



And then they retire to Florida to play for the Dolphins.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I hope the chargers have another shitty season. Their fans have become almost as annoying as raiders fans.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

^-^


----------



## China Rider

i hate all nicknames

the gridiron is not a boxing ring

you either call someone by their first name or last name 

to me RG3 is just a black man named bob griffin 

it was kind of something only st.louis fans knew about but back in 1999 london fletcher docked his own nickname as 'dot com' cause that nigga said he was always on-line with the opposing offense, awesome to see that man still an effective linebacker in the league, not quite sure if his consecutive start streak is still alive, but he should def be considered for the hall of fame and the rams letting him go i think after the 2000 season was one of their worst front office moves in the past 15 years , the worst ever is drafting jason smith with the #2 overall pick in '09


----------



## China Rider

this is what peter king is saying:






for what it's worth


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'm reading a lot of analysis of this week that suggests that will be a close game with a good chance of a st. louis win. between cutler's issues and the ram's defense, should be close.

alasdair


----------



## suburu




----------



## China Rider

ram's rush defense worries me and i honestly think when it comes to rushing michael bush is as good as forte...forte is more dangerous due to his receiving skills 

hopefully chris long and robert quinn can at least knock down cutler early in the game and set the pace, totatally expected a 15 yard penalty on cortland finnegan if he decides to blitz, GOOD, redskins were crying how dirty rams played last week and i love it

excited if bradford can continue his sucess, he's third in qb rating despite playing vs two good defenses in detriot and washington

amendola is going to be a beast this year, he NEEDS to stay healthy if rams want to even sniff the post season...as far as deep threat brandon gibson seems to have made strides on becoming a better WR than expected, hope he can keep it up, i like the guy, has a 10+ yard TD catch in each game thus far

rams oline is weak and banged up, julious peppers scares the fuck outta me, well, pretty sure he scares everybody 

if rams find a way to win the media will fall in love with them, which will be bitter sweet

it hurts to say it but it looks like steven jackson is slowly dying, which is such a shame that guy busted his ass since day one and was stuck with shitty coached teams all along the way, i hope he retires a ram and gets to be apart of a playoff victory before his time comes , he deserves it


----------



## MikeOekiM

how anyone could have thought the panthers were good is beyond me. That was embarrassing.


----------



## China Rider

it's the nfl and most teams have a decent shot at winning every time they take the field, specially at home

yes it was embarrassing and panthers future looks dirty undies


----------



## Care

Matt Kalils superbowl guarantee looks rather foolish now.


----------



## Hypnotik1

This is great....

All 32 NFL quarterbacks and their Muppet doppelganger


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> it's the nfl and most teams have a decent shot at winning every time they take the field, specially at home
> 
> yes it was embarrassing and panthers future looks dirty undies



Swiss cheese defense and turnover prone offense is a bad mix.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers are actually favored to win.


----------



## ChickenScratch

mike smith is 5-0 in west coast away games.  it's gonna be a really good game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

tyson claybo and sean weatherspoon are both questionable.  

chris owens is out.


----------



## China Rider

i am so fucking ready for sunday thank god i have plans to keep me occupied straight up till gametime sunday afternoon

shit starts coming together after week three, you can get a feel on what might happen throughout the season 

i'm surprised we don't have any bears fans around here besides bagochina but i don't really think he counts


----------



## China Rider

i hate 'expert opinions' except when i agree with them

last night on NFL network i saw a segment where wille mcgintist made his list of top 5 defenses 

seattle was 5, arizona 4, and san fran 1

you had a good run afc north, it's our turn for nasty defense


----------



## axl blaze

suburu said:


>



hahaha






Smokin' Jay Cutler's Tumblr


----------



## China Rider

anyone else notice the terms 'urgency' 'polarizing' and 'chippy' are used in so many articles and on tv?

stop clinging on these terms, media chumps


----------



## Care

I am so ready for some football tomorrow. Niners are going to crush the vikings.

Ive definitely got a huge mancrush on Adrian Peterson, but His yardage hasn't been off the charts good recently and against these 49ers he is going NOWHERE.

What else do the vikings have? Christian Ponder? Percy Harvin is a play maker but I think well be double teaming him most of the time. I do not think their offense will be productive. And while the 49ers do struggle against the blitz (one of minnesotas strengths) i thinkwe will have a plan ready for it. The ball will be out of alex's hand in a hurry this game, which is kind of unfortunate because it would be awesome if randy moss caught a bomb against his old team.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

posting this for our win tomorrow


----------



## Pander Bear

lol ok bro


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

17-6 Vikings


----------



## China Rider

that was humbling

it's going to be okay right bro?


----------



## lonewolf13

lololololio you bandwagon 49'ers fa**ots.


----------



## suburu

^loooool


"Who dat? Who dat? Who dat say dey gonna beat dem Saints?"  Er, Kansas?


----------



## lonewolf13

go cowboys n broncos


----------



## Kenickie

i'm going to fucking kill myself, this hasn't happened since before katrina

the worst part is that i haven't seen a single saints game since the first week of preseason so i don't even know what's going wrong!

i'm going to throw up in my mouth, jesus fuck


----------



## StarOceanHouse

DrinksWithEvil said:


> posting this for our win tomorrow



hahaha


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

....


----------



## StarOceanHouse

you should still wear that shirt regardless


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

you know it, dont even trip we still got this. we will come back :


----------



## Tommyboy

China Rider said:


> anyone else notice the terms 'urgency' 'polarizing' and 'chippy' are used in so many articles and on tv?
> 
> stop clinging on these terms, media chumps



I hate the terms 'overcoming adversity' and 'showing poise' which are used way too much by football analysts.  



Care said:


> I am so ready for some football tomorrow. Niners are going to crush the vikings.
> 
> Ive definitely got a huge mancrush on Adrian Peterson, but His yardage hasn't been off the charts good recently and against these 49ers he is going NOWHERE.
> 
> What else do the vikings have? Christian Ponder? Percy Harvin is a play maker but I think well be double teaming him most of the time. I do not think their offense will be productive. And while the 49ers do struggle against the blitz (one of minnesotas strengths) i thinkwe will have a plan ready for it. The ball will be out of alex's hand in a hurry this game, which is kind of unfortunate because it would be awesome if randy moss caught a bomb against his old team.



Christian Ponder looked a lot better than Alex Smith.


----------



## Kenickie

jesus christ baltimore just shut them the fuck down! 

this game has got me going, i better get some tonight

_anytime they block you man, that shit PERSONAL cuz! that shit personal!_


----------



## Kenickie

YES THIS IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW

is everyone watching? the crowd is chanting bullshit so loud that nothing can be done about it and i'm sure NBC is FLIPPING OUT 

bwahahahahahahahahahahaha

if the ravens lose i hope someone gets punched


----------



## Pander Bear

AFC west is a fucking joke.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ya ya ya....season not over yet


----------



## ChickenScratch

DrinksWithEvil said:


> ya ya ya....season not over yet




you guys fucking suck.


----------



## Care

Ugh.. fucking Vikings. Alex Smith was awful. This was the first time the 49ers were in a defecit for a while and he failed to do anything to bring us back.

Christian Ponder looks a lot better than last year.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

ChickenScratch said:


> you guys fucking suck.



this.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> YES THIS IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW
> 
> is everyone watching? the crowd is chanting bullshit so loud that nothing can be done about it and i'm sure NBC is FLIPPING OUT
> 
> bwahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> if the ravens lose i hope someone gets punched



I loved Al Michaels' comment: "That is the loudest manure chant I have ever heard."


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Steelers' D is crappy when Troy does not play.  Forget the cross country travel aspect, they are better than that.  It always seems when the Steelers travel to Oakland it is a trap game and this was no exception.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ChickenScratch said:


> you guys fucking suck.





StarOceanHouse said:


> this.


----------



## suburu

Immense courage shown by Torrey Smith after his tragic news. Incredible under the circumstances, first class performance.

That's up there with the most bizarre Sundays of football I've watched. Then Tucker nearly 'Cundiffed' the kick after that crazy game. Not good for the heart. 

The TV companies must be rubbing their hands with all the extra ad breaks while these refs fumble around with their tiny heads up their assholes. Maybe 70,000 people chanting "Bullshit!" on live TV heard around the world will prompt Goddell to sort his shit out. But probably not.


----------



## Tommyboy

Revis is out for the season, giving the Jets fans an excuse for losing games the rest of the season.  After a surprising performance in week 1, the Jets offense is back to their old ways, so their only hope of winning is if they can hold other teams to like 17 points at the very most.  With Revis out that isn't likely.  

Care, are you at all worried that Alex Smith may return to his old ways?  He reminds me of Sanchez in that they both seem to have confidence issues that really affect how they play and a bad game can be a hard thing for them to overcome.


----------



## ChickenScratch

suburu said:


> Maybe 70,000 people chanting "Bullshit!" on live TV heard around the world will prompt Goddell to sort his shit out. But probably not.



unfortunately, the NFL isn't going to do shit until they start to lose viewers, which will probably never happen.  i love how they claim to be so concerned for player safety, and now we got a bunch of dickheads that probably work at Foot Locker when they're not working their part time job as a high school ref.  and because of this, we're seeing more violent hits and games getting almost out of control due to fights.  

until we start some grass roots fucking movement to not watch NFL games anymore, they could give a shit.  and quite frankly, i'm way too addicted to football not to watch the games myself.  

basically, the NFL is untouchable, and they know it.  fuck those guys. 

end rant.


----------



## China Rider

i want shimazu to tell me nfc east is the best division in football again

az vs philly and sea vs dal

those were some close games...

part me of me hopes seattle wins tonight, part of me doesn't, i think they do

can't wait for sea@stl next week


----------



## Care

One bad game doesnt change what Smiths done over the last 8 or so games. He will bounce back.

Our defense played pretty bad too.

Sadly our MVP was probably Kyle williams who had a really good day returning kicks.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> One bad game doesnt change what he's done over the last 8 or so games.



But it might change what he does over the next 8 or so.  That was my point about his confidence issues.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't think the niners have anything to worry about.


----------



## China Rider

the seahawks and cardinals are for real

deal with it

atlanta will win 13 games cause nfc south fucking blows and falcons are good

oh yeah and philly and steelers losing were awesome i dont even care that the rams lost


----------



## MikeOekiM

i thought the chargers were gonna put up more of a fight.


----------



## China Rider

^i've been saying that about the falcons past three playoff games


----------



## MikeOekiM

dont worry this season you wont be disappointed.


----------



## China Rider

this is awesome and true


----------



## China Rider

happy seahawks won cause i was the only one who said so in prediction thread and gives nfc west +++respect, but none of you fags are willing to accept it

but damn thing are going to be tough for the rams, for years to come

and packers got screwed on that last play, too fuckin' bad

complaining about scab refs is more annoying than the replacements themselves


----------



## Larson0

that was lame


----------



## China Rider

how come green bay only scored one TD?


----------



## Larson0

dunno, only caught second half. GB couldn't run for shit though sea had them pinned but rodgers always gets those rocket first downs when he needs them


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> complaining about scab refs is more annoying than the replacements themselves



agreed. 

like the old refs never fucked up games before.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Both defenses played so fuckin good it was rediculous. Chris clemens and the d line was makin GBs o line look like a bunch of pussies for letting them get to aaron rodgers like that. Their secondarys game was down to a t playing with that type of coverage.


----------



## Care

lol @ the packers

Seriously though, it sucks that a bad call had to cost a team a game, but im glad it happened sooner rather than later. This was a primetime game and everyone saw how bad the replacement officials are this time. There is a huge uproar in the media about this right now and it will only get worse if the league does nothing. I expect the NFL to at least initiate new talks with the referees and hint at progress before the week is over.


----------



## Kenickie

apparently rhe crew who told seattle they won a game with an interception had recently been fired by the *lingerie football league.*

from deadpan:



> Because of the LFL's perception it is that much more critical for us to hire officiating crews that are competent, not only for the credibility of our game but to keep our athletes safer. Due to several on-field incompetent officiating we chose to part ways with with a couple crews which apparently are now officiating in the NFL. We have a lot of respect for our officials but we felt the officiating was not in line with our expectations.
> 
> We have not made public comment to date because we felt it was not our place to do so. However in light of tonight's event, we felt it was only fair that NFL fans knew the truth as to who are officiating these games.
> 
> If there was ever a reason for a public statement from a third-tier football league at 12:28 a.m. on a Tuesday, tonight's debacle was it. And, yup, Roger Goodell, you just got served. By the commissioner of the Lingerie Football League. Eat it.



im basically not even sure about pickems anymore because who says the best team is going to win? this season is fucked and atlanta is going to win the one superbowl that no one views as legitimate.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Kenickie said:


> im basically not even sure about pickems anymore because who says the best team is going to win? this season is fucked and atlanta is going to win the one superbowl that no one views as legitimate.



lol pls ur just mad about ur saints


----------



## Kenickie

MikeOekiM said:


> lol pls ur just mad about ur saints



and so? as i said, i haven't seen a single saints game all season, i'm sure if i had, i'd probably be even more upset. just because my team is shit this year doesn't mean i can't be honestly pissed at all the shit going wrong this season. if you're not pissed you're just dumb, or enjoy being treated like shit by the people you pay lots of money to like some masochist.

i can't wait until week 6 when _every single_ game is 5 hours long because every second play is under a 10 minute review and then a 7 minute commercial break just to have the call reversed when they come back. every team will get as many challenges as they want, time outs regardless! 10 minutes will vanish off the time clock every game! ball spots will move 20 to 25 yards every set! every five yard penalty will become a 10 yard spot! i could continue, but why bother? sure, the old refs fuck up sometimes, but not every game, every week, in game deciding fashion. does anyone even remember a time before the scabs? refs were almost transparent, kept the game moving, and didn't make up rules on the spot, just enforced the ones on the books. it seems like a magical era. fucking goddell, i hope this is the end of you. people say that no one will ever stop watching, but nothing bores the shit out of people more when every game goes 2 hours over.  Chickenshit, did you stay up to watch the whole game?

didn't think so.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i aint readin all that.  but if you were a saints fan, you would've watched them play by now. 

stick with what you know....fixed gear bikes, rallying against the man and other stupid hipster stuff. 

let the men talk football.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i aint readin all that.  but if you were a saints fan, you would've watched them play by now.
> 
> stick with what you know....fixed gear bikes, rallying against the man and other stupid hipster stuff.
> 
> let the men talk football.



fuck you fucker, i work sundays till 4! whats more hipster than living in inman park?


----------



## MikeOekiM

i dont see what everybody is upset about. The WR clearly caught it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> fuck you fucker, i work sundays till 4! whats more hipster than living in inman park?



living in EAV.  inman park is the most affluent neighborhood in atlanta.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> living in EAV.  inman park is the most affluent neighborhood in atlanta.



correct answer would be cabbagetown. or o4w. neither places we live. also, lol ansley park? chastain park? druid hills? you live next door to unemployed people who stink all the time and live off selling vinyl and/or drugs.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i live next door to a lawyer/professor who's house is worth over 3 million.

try again.

i'm really good at you.


----------



## Kenickie

and i'm still saying you're wrong. do you know what google does? it finds answers for you.


*NSFW*: 





> According to Forbes Magazine, Buckhead is home to the ninth-wealthiest zip code in the US (30327), with a household income in excess of $341,000 per year and is the location of the wealthiest of Atlanta's neighborhoods.[13] Home to the Georgia Governor's Mansion, the area's real estate market is also the most expensive in the state of Georgia with an average home value in 2005 of approximately $761,000.[14][15]






but i'm sure that lawyer cancels out the PBR rep and the vinyl drug dealer.

i'm not buying the beer this weekend.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, well elton john lives in buckhead.  so there's that.

anyway.  enough cunting.  i will be up at 8am with the smoker going and a cold beer in hand. i hope to not even remember the UGA game.

what thread is this?


----------



## 23536

MikeOekiM said:


> i dont see what everybody is upset about. The WR clearly caught it.



Here's a better angle:


----------



## Max Power

ChickenScratch said:


> i aint readin all that.  but if you were a saints fan, you would've watched them play by now.
> 
> stick with what you know....fixed gear bikes, rallying against the man and other stupid hipster stuff.
> 
> let the men talk football.



oh god, my sides.





No one talking about the Lions/Titans game? Probably the Game of the Week, imo.


----------



## ArCi

^ I watched...Crazy game but I was pretty upset the way Detroit played. Are defense is fucking horrible this year.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Yare defense does suck.


----------



## MikeOekiM

lolgregjennings


----------



## Care

pwnd

we need more of this in football

I guess its one benefit of having godawful refs


----------



## China Rider

i love these refs and how ashamed all the former sheild wearers are 

i hope it only gets worse, cause i love to be entertained

and still waiting for someone besides me to mention how nfc has by far the best defense in the NFL

rams/seahawks over under next week should be about 13

rams will win 9-7, bradford and wilson throw for a combined 200 yards


----------



## China Rider

^ and you can't even say it's cause they are playing bad oppenents
green bay 22 and 12
new england 18
philly 6
detriot 19
dallas 7 
bears 23( 7 was a pick 6)

COME AT US bROS


----------



## China Rider

i think you guys ignore/don't respect my opinions

fees bad man

than again i'm pretty paranoid


----------



## Care

NFC west definitely has the best defense of any division in the NFL this year.

Feel better China Rider?


----------



## Tommyboy

So do you think the referee demands went up higher after last weekends games, specifically the MNF game?


----------



## alasdairm

this made me laugh out loud:






alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

plz baby jesus, plz.

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2012/09/25/nfl-referees-reportedly-close-to-new-deal/

NFL, referees reportedly close to new deal

NFL referees could be back on the field as early as this weekend, according to reports that say the league and its officials are zeroing in on a labor deal.
A deal to end the three-month lockout is at hand, according to ESPN.com, which cited a source close to the negotiations. Although owners have taken a hardline against the referees' demands for an 8 percent pay raise, pressure mounted on the sides to reach a deal after Monday night's game between the Seattle Seahawks and Green Bay Packers ended on a disputed Hail Mary touchdown catch that appeared to have been an interception by Green Bay.
While league sources say it would take a week to get the locked-out officials back on the field, the NFLA has said its 121 referees have been trained on the league’s new rules and have either already passed physicals or are ready to do so immediately.
Both sides have made concessions on previous sticking points such as a taxi squad of 21 new officials and pension plans that sources say the final meaningful hurdle is, as one source said, "about a little more money,” ESPN.com reports.
The NFLRA is reportedly prepared to accept a new agreement primarily in the form of a "ratification bonus," which would compensate its 121-member union for concessions it is willing to make.
A source close to the negotiations told The Associated Press that the two sides resumed talks Wednesday after a marathon, 14-hour session on Tuesday extended past midnight.
The NFL referees reportedly make an average of $149,000 a year for their Sunday afternoon services, and most have other full-time jobs. The main stumbling blocks in the labor dispute are pay, retirement benefits and the NFL team owners' desire to impose new accountability standards on the referees.
On the retirement issue, refs currently have a guaranteed pension that the owners would like to convert to a market-vulnerable 401(k) plan. The owners are seeking new accountability by gaining the ability to pull poorly-performing refs and replace them from what would be a new pool of backup referees. Although this would expand the number of referee jobs, the officials are against it.
Aaron Rodgers, Green Bay's quarterback and the reigning league MVP, used his weekly radio show Tuesday to lash out at the NFL and question its priorities. And even President Obama has weighed in on the dispute, tweeting Tuesday that "NFL fans on both sides of the aisle hope the refs' lockout is settled soon."


----------



## China Rider

i don't want the real refs back until we get at least one brawl that results in more than a few serious injuries 

would love to see some 330 pound offensive lineman sit on the neck of the ref who tries to drag him off some helmetless quarterback that's being slapped around

the main reason i sort of want the real refs back are so that people will shut the fuck out about it
there are so many good storylines going on right now in the NFL that are being ignored because of officiating, lame


----------



## Pander Bear

like how shitty michael vick still is!


----------



## Kenickie

they're back folks, starting tomorrow night.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Good ol' Ed.   



> Ed Hochuli had a classic reaction to hearing rumors he would be going back to work as an NFL referee.
> He started doing push-ups, according to the NFL Network.



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nfl--new-appreciation--replacement-refs-provide-a-glimpse-into-how-good-actual-nfl-officials-are.html


----------



## China Rider

i'll say it again i hated the replacment refs not because of their abilities but how everyone pissed and moaned about it over and over and over

shut the fuck up it's awfully easy to ref a game from your couch isn't it? and seriously, does it make you feel better about your stupid insecure ego to  say that call was AWFUL these guys are a DISGRACE?!

officiating crybabies are a class of vomit that severely taint all sports discussion 

usually these faggots will never admit when their team gets a favorable call either , they have themselves convinced that their team never commits a foul...i actually get more pissed when the rams commit an obvious foul than when they get called for a penalty on a questionable play, sure it frustrating but i deal with it with a subtle smash of the bar and a curse word at regular speaking volume

complaining about complainers....eh, so what?

LETS GO bROWNS! damn man if you're going to give cleveland a nationally televised game vs a bad ass team at least let them host it

and what's up with ravens being on primetime for the third time already? i dig these thursday nighters because every team will be featured throughout the season 
, next thursday's game is cardinals @ rams' dome is going be jammin' out with their clam out and hand the cards their first loss of the season, hopefully


----------



## Pander Bear

and you wonder why nobody takes you seriously. 8)


----------



## China Rider

it was the tl;dr, wasn't it?


----------



## Pander Bear

no, its that fans are spending considerable money on jerseys, tickets, and television packages— they are not owed a superior product, but they are certainly welcome to grumble about it.


----------



## Busty St Clare

China Rider said:


> and what's up with ravens being on primetime for the third time already? i dig these thursday nighters because every team will be featured throughout the season
> , next thursday's game is cardinals @ rams' dome is going be jammin' out with their clam out and hand the cards their first loss of the season, hopefully



Fuck that. That game has been one of the best so far this season. Fans want competitive games, they want to be entertained. Let the Homers buy a tivo.


----------



## China Rider

there were five games just in week 3 better than that one, way more dramatic, that game was not that good i'm not sure why you feel that way
and tivo just records stuff, i think you are thinking of directv, silly aussie

det vs tenn
mia vs nyj
kc vs no
oak vs pitt
sea vs gb


----------



## suburu

hou vs den, ne vs bal. Could be added to that list of wk 3 games better than Browns - Ravens. I'm sure the ending was enjoyable for the neutral.

Average from the Ravens but when that's your 4th game in 17 days and you've played Sunday vs Pats past midnight, it's to be expected. Great to watch a game on a Thursday but 4 nfl games in 17 days is farcical. All about squeezing every extra cent possible, but I'm glad the Ravens have been on TNF already and got out of there 3-1.  

Have to get a healthy Suggs back. The lack of pass rush is really noticeable now. If Suggs was on the field or even a decent pass rush, Weeden would've thrown 3 picks 6's. 

No pass rush vs a good QB = Cary Williams being exposed time and again.


----------



## Care

R U RDY 4 SUM FOOTBAWL?

I love Sundays in the fall.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

chargers wrecking shop

lol if panthers win


----------



## China Rider

rams rookie kicker greg zuerlin out of missouri western state is the fucking man

4 fgs today(58,48,60,24), has not missed one yet this year 

sam bradford i am proud, not huge numbers but a handful of clutch third down conversations

rams defense was too ferocious for rookie russell wilson

had a great time watching it, i am happy as rams are 1-0 in division, az is 1-0 seattle is 0-2 and sf 0-0

can't wait for thursday night when rams have chance to give cardinals first loss of season


----------



## Kenickie

fuck me i'm going to throw up c'mon breesus


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> can't wait for thursday night when rams have chance to give cardinals first loss of season



looking forward to this game.  i'll be pulling for ya'll.  

we got the redskins, which i'm nervous about.  newton exposed the shit out of our D, and i expect RG3 to do the same.


----------



## Care

49ers 34
Jets 0

The stadium was totally empty by the 4th quarter, well except for all the 9er fans.

Thats fucking right, suck it Rex Ryan.


----------



## alasdairm

^ nice win for the 49ers. suck it, jets.

too bad my fantasy game was against a guy who fielded the 49ers defence. 29 points!

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> 49ers 34
> Jets 0
> 
> The stadium was totally empty by the 4th quarter, well except for all the 9er fans.
> 
> Thats fucking right, suck it Rex Ryan.



I was just talking to a guy that was at the game and he was talking about how it emptied out.  He said the elevators only go down after the first half, so he couldn't get back to his seats but got better ones since he had gone lower for food or something.


----------



## Care

At 11-5 the NFC West has the best record of any division in football after 4 weeks.


----------



## Tommyboy

I think Romo should go over to the Jets to help out.


----------



## Care




----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> At 11-5 the NFC West has the best record of any division in football after 4 weeks.



you're like an SEC fluffer for the NFC West.


----------



## Kenickie

but worse cuz it's west coast football.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> but worse cuz it's west coast football.



nothing is worse than a million uneducated wal mart shopping SEC fans chanting SEC, SEC, SEC.

nothing.


----------



## China Rider

nfc west may be 11-5

but you can't really count in divison games, so really they are 9-3 vs the nfl 

all 3 of the loses came from road games vs teams from the best division in football (stl: @det, @chi, sf: @min)

from top to bottom nfc west is 2nd best division is football thus far...regardless they are no longer a pushover and that's something everyone needs to get used to cause it's going to be a premier division for years


----------



## alasdairm

watching the jets get pummeled by the 49ers was almost as good as seeing the patriots demolish the bills. crazy that they're tied for 1st 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i didn't see it but heard that brady was dropping f bombs on buffalo's fans

i love bills fans and kinda hate brady, but that's pretty awesome

i'm willing to bet this thursday's night game (az@stl) has the lowest ratings ever for a thursday night game
(also willing to bet cardinals get their first loss)

you would think the nation would be curious about 4-0 arizona and the up and coming jeff fisher coached rams

i fucking love jeff fisher, always have, without him that team is more than likely 0-4 right  now

rams are the youngest team in football, i can't wait until WR rookies brian quick(gets compared to T.O.) and chris givens(a speedy long threat) are ready
next year quick, givens, and amendola can be some serious weapons for bradford....sam looks pretty good so far this year, pretty accurate and displays a strong arm, get him some protection and weapons and he could be as good as brees imo


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> watching the jets get pummeled by the 49ers was almost as good as seeing the patriots demolish the bills. crazy that they're tied for 1st
> 
> alasdair



We get the bills on the left coast this week too.... yummy.

Oh and dont worry ali, your patsies time will come.

And how dare you guys compare me to the mindless SEC rabble. The thing is that you all doubt the NFC west (except for CR) and make all these predictions about how they will fail cause they don't have a quarterback posing for GQ, or the media doesnt talk about them or whatever. Fact is they have been embarrassing a lot of good teams this year.



Kenickie said:


> but worse cuz it's west coast football.


you mean best coast football


----------



## China Rider

seattle dominated dallas, _won_ vs green bay
arizona dominated philly, beat seattle in a close one, won @ new england and battled from behind vs a feisty dolphin's team
san fran beat green bay, destroyed NYJ, beat det
st. louis lost a game @det(led almost the entire game), lost 23-6 @chi(was one possession game in middle of 4th), protected their house vs seattle and washington....have only allowed 2 passing tds so far

it's only been 4 weeks but that's a pretty damn good resume from top to bottom

i predict az will fizzle off, but don't see any team finishing with less than 7 wins

all four teams are young, and besides maybe seattle, have some great head coaches


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander, should we be scared of RG3?  hold me.  i don't wanna lose.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Oh and dont worry ali, your patsies time will come.


16th december then again in the superbowl?



alasdair


----------



## Care

^ Its definitely a possibility. It doesnt seem like anyone in your division has any chance of beating out the patriots this year.


----------



## suburu

This year? Try every year.

The only time in the last 10 years they haven't won it was when Ugg Boots was out injured for the season.


----------



## ChickenScratch

the pats have quite possibly the easiest schedule in all of football. 

they're like georgia, only in the NFL.


----------



## Care

The Texans are definitely in the conversation aswell.

This thread is missing its normal contingent of steeler fags this year, I wonder why .


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> ^ Its definitely a possibility. It doesnt seem like anyone in your division has any chance of beating out the patriots this year.


we'd still have to get past some pretty tough teams in the playoffs - baltimore looks great this year, as does houston.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Axl has been very subdued this season. What's the story with ya Axl?? How is the best WR corp on the planet doing??

To think the Steelers could be 1-3 by Sunday night. Although I picked them in the Pick ems. Eagles v Steelers could be a sackfest with Harrison back and Ryans, Babin, Cole on the other side.


----------



## alasdairm

suburu said:


> How is the best WR corp on the planet doing??



lol 

alasdair


----------



## Care

How fucking classy of a guy is Drew Brees. Such a fantastic player and teammate. Even though the NFL has shit all over his team and he could have gone and signed anywhere (probably for more money) he stuck with the saints. Now after an 0-4 start he would be totally justified with the "woe is me this is all so unfair" attitude. Instead all he talks about is how he knows they will turn it around and how he needs to improve (which is laughable he is by far the best player on the team).

He's the kind of guy you want leading your team on and off the field. The saints are lucky to have him.


----------



## China Rider

rams wasting a home game to go over to fucking _real_ england to play new england has to be one of the worst football decisions in the past 5 years

and why did former falcons GM sign with st louis this off season

i guess his job was finished? 

i like having him on my team


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Even though the NFL has shit all over his team and he could have gone and signed anywhere (probably for more money) he stuck with the saints.



you must not realize how much hes getting paid.


----------



## ChickenScratch

MikeOekiM said:


> you must not realize how much hes getting paid.



no shit, and he must have forgotten about the whole hold out for more money during training camp.  right in the middle of the whole bounty scandal.  drew brees is a piece of shit.


----------



## suburu

China Rider said:


> rams wasting a home game to go over to fucking _real_ england to play new england has to be one of the worst football decisions in the past 5 years
> 
> and why did former falcons GM sign with st louis this off season
> 
> i guess his job was finished?
> 
> i like having him on my team



The original plan was to play home games in London 2012, 2013 and 2014 to grow the Rams brand globally. Until the new regime came in and decided that was obviously retarded. Grow the brand by alienating home fans. Genius.

Fortunately, UK fans will now get to see the Jaguars and MJD run the ball about 600 times when they play 4 years in a row.


----------



## China Rider

fucking pumped for this game tonight

really feel like the winner of this game is a team who has a chance to make the playoffs and the loser has a long road ahead of them

cards do not match up well vs the rams

they can't run, so rams poor rush D should be okay

cards have a pretty good passing game, but rams have a great pass rush and secondary
finnegan will more than likely pinch, shove, stiff arm and pull fitzgerald's hair all game resulting in fitzgerald getting ejected and possibly suspended 

rams will be lucky to score more than one offensive TD, but feel like defense comes up with big turn overs setting up for some automatic field goals

vagas knows more about football than anyone in the universe and the fact that the line is only -1.5 cardinals sound about right

rams play good at home, and fisher will keep this team in games all season long

i will take into account that rams have fucking sucked on nationally televedised  games in the last 5 years


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> cards do not match up well vs the rams
> 
> they can't run, so rams poor rush D should be okay



Ryan Williams is a beast. Its really up to their o-line cuz hes got all it takes to be top 10 RB in the league but he is coming of a bad injury.


----------



## suburu

What was that? Could someone do the whole world a favour and drop Cee Lo Green off a sky scraper.


----------



## Care

Go Rams

Boo Tards.... I mean Cards


----------



## China Rider

rams looking good in first half, at least on defense and special teams

that kicker is going to break the record, only a matter of time

amendola's injury does not look good, hopefully he's not out for more than 3 weeks 

time for second half, lets go RAMS

lance kendricks only had 81 yards and no tds going into this game

i started him this week cause pettigrew has a bye, hell yeah!


----------



## China Rider

hate to do it

but i told you guys so

it's been 93 games since rams have been over .500

be happy for this loyal fan

sammy was 7-21 2td 1int, didn't play very well but only a few mistakes, az does have a great d

rams didn't have any take aways and had one turnover, lost time of possession by a shit load

still win by 14

kolb sacked 9 times, rams pass rush is nasty, i've said it all along


----------



## Care

Rams showed they are for real tonight. I still think its a tall order for them to get into the playoffs though. At any rate, teams shouldn't be taking them lightly.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm really happy for you CR and i want to hug you right now.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Rams showed they are for real tonight. I still think its a tall order for them to get into the playoffs though. At any rate, teams shouldn't be taking them lightly.



That's a Jeff Fisher team.  In a couple years 49ers v Rams will be huge games.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm really happy for you CR and i want to hug you right now.


thank you for your support bro

fact is if it wasn't for vince young titan's would be a really good team right now with fisher still coaching

he hated vince young and the jackass owner made fish play him anyway...fish was even able to make it work for a year

ram's owner is hands off, just some billionaire owning a team because he can

i like how he's always had success with discovering running back talent.... eddie george, travis henry, chris johnson, etc

some want to claim that he's just a mediocre coach cause he has no ring, what's important is almost all of those titans teams were competitive, some excellent 

there are lots of great coaches that have not won a ring...yet

i'm excited and overly optimistic for the future, and equally excited for the remainder of the season, anyone who thinks they don't have any chance to win the west this year is a moron


----------



## Care

Got to admit though, the first half of that game was BORING, it seemed like there was such a long scoring drought. Definitely NFC west football. Good defenses and offenses that just never seem to get in a rhythm until late in the game.


----------



## China Rider

nfc west teams have no problems scoring 20+ against non nfc west teams 

and rams had rhythem right out of the box, scoring a touchdown on their first drive

i can understand why outsiders would call that game boring, cause i think all non-rams games are boring

but for most of the game it was a one possession game and watching qbs get cracked is good fun


----------



## shimazu

everyones on Baltimores dick I wasnt really impressed when they played the Eagles. NFC West isnt the worst in football ill concede, but Im telling you by the end of the year the Cardinals will fall off. Birds have played like shit and are still 3-1, just wait until the offense holds on to the damned ball. 

Gatas gon gate, Kevin Kolb is still a bum, and the Rams are 500 at best

truth hurts


----------



## Care

How about you talk up the eagles when they manage to win a game by more than 2 points. Fact is the eagles are way under in the points scored/allowed column this year. This year could have easily been just like last year for them if a couple things had gone differently.



Wyld 4 X said:


> That's a Jeff Fisher team.  In a couple years 49ers v Rams will be huge games.



Well if any one of the NFC west opponents gets good I hope its the rams. They have history in california and I have a few friends that are cards fans, so I want them to be permanently in the shitter. Seahawks are just lame.


----------



## China Rider

^ they mght be moving back to cali, last i heard jacksonville had interest in taking their team to stl and stl taking their current to to LA
i don't give a fuck where they call home, although i think syracuse would be an awesome place for the rams

i love how cardinals suddenly suck balls(i don't see them as a team better than 9-7, they are still solid), lame ass espn radio people would say how cardinals gave up 9 sacks, not that the rams sacked kolb 9 times, just little shit like that not giving any credit where it's due, they just wanted to talk baseball and the jets, i really don't think many people who are paid to watch games even watched this game

you can't take away what their defense has done over the past 10 or so games

and....larry fitzgerald 

i liked seattle when they were in the afc west and cardinals when they were in the nfc east, this new alignment is difficult for me 

i used to fucking love david boston


----------



## Care

49ers absolutely crushed the bills today. Our running game made their D line look silly. Its funny, the announcers were talking about how much scoring the bills have done and how much money they spent on their D line. NOPE, SORRY.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im fucking dying right now FUUUUUU


----------



## Kenickie

i hope rivers ovaries hurt

although 10$ says LSU will start Rivers instead of Mett because of this 'performance'. 8)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

chargers should of had that game.


----------



## Tripman

Man Greenbay are killing me this season.


----------



## Care

Dolphins have shown some spunk recently, with their win today and near win over the cardianls. Could they be the team to challenge the pats in the afc north? The dolphins vs pats games last year were closer than pats fans like to remember.

At this point though, it doesnt look like the bills or jets are contenders. Then again theyre both coming off games against the 49ers.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> 49ers absolutely crushed the bills today.



yea...the bills, dude.  the bills. 

jets will get beat by 50 tonight. 

oh...and 5 and 0, bitches.


----------



## Kenickie

DrinksWithEvil said:


> chargers should of had that game.



it was not capitalizing on the interception. you coulda had 17 points, instead nothing. 

also adorable for brees. "was it extra sweet to have your first win and record breaking game come from the team that released you, and sproles, among others?"

-pause-

"yes, totally."


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

If was all a setup !!!


----------



## MikeOekiM

Kenickie said:


> it was not capitalizing on the interception. you coulda had 17 points, instead nothing.
> 
> also adorable for brees. "was it extra sweet to have your first win and record breaking game come from the team that released you, and sproles, among others?"
> 
> -pause-
> 
> "yes, totally."



shitty call on the roughing the passer


----------



## The Liberal Media

Said it a few years ago on this very section when Andrew Luck was a Sophomore at Stanford( and some people on this site argued with me that he wouldnt be the first overall pick if he declared as a JR (luckily for them Newton came out)

"That kid is going to be some player"  I said

People laughed

The really scary thing is he is only taking a 1-15 team from last year and  he is getting better week by week.


----------



## MikeOekiM

RGIII > Andrew Luck


----------



## Care

I am a Luck fanboy aswell.


----------



## The Liberal Media

MikeOekiM said:


> RGIII > Andrew Luck




Only in marketing terms

Luck is already the  complete NFL QB.

His 2nd half against Green Bay was a masterclass, and that last drive was insane


----------



## MikeOekiM

packers D makes everyone besides Jay Cutler look good.


----------



## The Liberal Media

8 of 9 in the 4th quarter when it counted

Andrew Luck is the truth
Shame all these Sec lovers dont admit the Pac 10 and Texas can  throw the ball.

look at the NFL Starting QB

Most are from TEXAS !!!!

Tannehill
Dalton
Luck
Griffin
Stafford
Ponder
Newton
Brees
Kolb


Wow 


Gotta be doing something right


----------



## suburu

J.J. Watt could be halfway to beating the season sack record after tonights game.


----------



## Tripman

MikeOekiM said:


> packers D makes everyone besides Jay Cutler look good.



As a packers fan, I sadly have to agree with this.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bit early for superbowl predictions, and the teams that are hot pre halloween are more often than not ones that fail to make the superbowl

That said.. My preseason prediction of Houston V San Fran still looks decent.


----------



## suburu

^Never too early. Almost every betting company and sports analyst would have said the same thing about those picks. Hope you got some money down on it.

I love the 49ers & Texans defences, nasty front 7's. Not looking forward to seeing what Texans D do to Flacco in 2 weeks after last season, and the Ravens are getting run all over so Foster will have a big day. No T.J. Yates to lose it for them this year.


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> ^Never too early. Almost every betting company and sports analyst would have said the same thing about those picks. Hope you got some money down on it.
> 
> I love the 49ers & Texans defences, nasty front 7's. Not looking forward to seeing what Texans D do to Flacco in 2 weeks after last season, and the Ravens are getting run all over so Foster will have a big day. No T.J. Yates to lose it for them this year.




Houston looked insanely good last night, I know they played a Revis less Jets and had Tebow/Sanchise to deal with but still, they looked awesome.
That Stretch ZBS shit they pull off is fuckin awesome with the right personell , Wish Knapp and my beloved Raiders could pull that shit off even half as well.
Houston looks like a complete team, a superbowl between them and the Niners looks a good shout.


----------



## Care

We'll see what Houston is made of over the next couple weeks when they face some decent teams for the first time this season. I wasnt overly impressed with their win over the jets.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I still think the Niners are the team to beat, Harbaugh  is one of the smartest coaches around who adheres to the goldon rule.
Always hire assistants who you think are smarter than you.

Would be amazed if the niners were not in the superbowl
As for  their opponents, cant see past Houston or New England TBH.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i like how nobody is talking about the falcons.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Will be when the Mighty Oakland Raiders tear them a new one on Sunday 

*Gets his Coat*


----------



## alasdairm

^ i was at a falcons vs. raiders game in 2008 when the raiders scored 0 points and had 77 total yards of offense. luckily i was blind drunk by half time so it didn't seem to matter so much.

go raiders!

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

it's gonna get pretty ugly on sunday.  sorry, friends.


----------



## China Rider

i get a feeling(hope) that harbaugh might wear guys down and his players just might just grow tired of his style 

but things are great at the moment, clearly


----------



## Care

Betting against Jim Harbaugh is a losing bet. He has turned franchises from rags to riches *everywhere* he has coached. SD state, Stanford and now SF have all had massive turnarounds under his leadership.

The falcons are a good football team, playoff bound for sure. They would seriously benefit from a top seed in the NFC since they play much better at home, and theyre on their way to doing that at the moment.


----------



## Tripman

ChickenScratch said:


> i like how nobody is talking about the falcons.



QFT.

Fucking falcons.


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://www.totalprosports.com/2012/10/05/what-if-nfl-quarterbacks-were-all-friends-on-facebook-pics/


----------



## China Rider

i would just like to see how jimmy harbs handles a little diversity 

like losing some key players due to injury


----------



## ArCi

The Vikings need some love. They're legit.


----------



## China Rider

^ word, ponder is way better than expected peterson is a king, jared allen is a future hall of famer and coach leslie frasier gets full potential and effort from his players

i can't wait till vikings come to st louis at the end of the year i get a feeling there will be serious playoff ramnificantions with that game, thank god it's in st.louis, the edward jone's dome has treated the rams very very good this year, just wait till they start actually selling out, i cant fuckin wait, back when they were good that fan base was as rabid as anyone's

rams last game of the year is at seattle, i hope to god it doesn't come down to them needing a win to make playoffs(it very well could be)

we all know what happened two years ago....

also, to the dude who made the post about all the qbs that went to high school in texas...thanks bro, that's cool to know


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> i can't wait till vikings come to st louis at the end of the year i get a feeling there will be serious playoff ramnificantions with that game



5 weeks ago I would have laughed at that statement, but now it seems almost likely, the vikings look great and the rams are 3-2, could easily have been 4-1 if they hadn't blown it against the lions.


----------



## ChickenScratch

where the hell is axl?  i want to make fun of him.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well that was a kick in the teeth

ATL so overated its not funny, our piss poor team went into their dome and had more yardage, first downs ,more heart. more everything

Most important more penalties, including one of the worst zone infractions you will ever see called on Lammar Houston, at least we know the real refs are back cos Oakland got flagged 12 times today and only 3 times in the last week of the scrub refs

Wins fron now on
Jags, Chiefs x2, Bucs, Browns, Broncos, Panthers, Chargers =  9-7

AFC West champs easy !!


----------



## The Liberal Media

alasdairm said:


> ^ i was at a falcons vs. raiders game in 2008 when the raiders scored 0 points and had 77 total yards of offense. luckily i was blind drunk by half time so it didn't seem to matter so much.
> 
> go raiders!
> 
> alasdair



I was at the Raiders - Falcons game in 1994 at the Coliseum , I saw more tackles by security in the stands than the Raiders D made all season 

Was great to drink and hurl abuse at Jeff George though. Well worth the price of admission.


----------



## The Liberal Media

As much as i hate the east coast, I love to see the Giants pounding it down Harbaughs massive  mouth and even bigger ego in his own yard.

3-23

# Harbaugh scowl

Priceless


----------



## suburu

Fucking disaster today. Pleased for the win but Ravens got lucky. Only for the Cowboys always finding a way to fuck themselves, it could've been a bad home loss. It should've been. Not solely Romos fault for once but unbelievably poor clock management by Garrett.

Ravens defense is getting run all over these days and now to make things 20 times worse, Ray tore his triceps and Ladarius Webb has a torn ACL. Both done for the season. Sickening. Ray Lewis had 14 tackles today.

Could be Rays career over right there.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Who is the best coach in the NFL Now?

Coughlin or Billy Jedi?

My vote  goes to Coughlin

Can wait to see Houston v  GB now
Should be a great game


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

sorry care hahaha


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> Well that was a kick in the teeth
> 
> ATL so overated its not funny, our piss poor team went into their dome and had more yardage, first downs ,more heart. more everything



so salty


----------



## Care

damn, that was brutal, well played by the giants

Alex Smith needs to be more consistent. He was coming off of a career day and had his worst game in a long time against a statistically sub par defense. Both the d and o lines had awful days too.

Our defense couldnt stop the run at all for the first time in a while. 

Cant overreact to one loss though, if we beat the seahawks this week we will be looking good.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well I didnt see that coming, very good performance from GB, season back on track


----------



## ChickenScratch

The Liberal Media said:


> Well that was a kick in the teeth
> 
> ATL so overated its not funny, our piss poor team went into their dome and had more yardage, first downs ,more heart. more everything
> 
> Most important more penalties, including one of the worst zone infractions you will ever see called on Lammar Houston, at least we know the real refs are back cos Oakland got flagged 12 times today and only 3 times in the last week of the scrub refs



good teams that are well coached find a way to win.  say what you want, but we're 6-0.  you can't really call the only undefeated team in the NFL "over rated".  we had plenty of penalties too.  ugly game all around.  but for a 1-4 team, you guys played pretty well.  

we need this bye week, as we're pretty banged up.

matt bryant has ice water in his veins.  

rise up, bitches.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Atlanta is a good solid team, but that whole one and done thing follows them around like a bad smell.
Harbaugh is too good a coach to let yesterday fester. they will be there or there abouts
Coughlin is now the best coach in the NFL( imo based on body of work the last few years) so they will be there.

I think playing either if these guys at home or a darkhorse like Chicago and you might have some trouble.
The teams that are "hot" pre halloween are usually more than not ever in the actual superbowl, real season starts in december.
Congrats on the win though,  we really blew it, something like 7 plays we allowed you guys to get off in the last 40 seconds.

Urgh


----------



## ChickenScratch

The Liberal Media said:


> Atlanta is a good solid team, but that whole one and done thing follows them around like a bad smell.
> Harbaugh is too good a coach to let yesterday fester. they will be there or there abouts
> Coughlin is now the best coach in the NFL( imo based on body of work the last few years) so they will be there.
> 
> I think playing either if these guys at home or a darkhorse like Chicago and you might have some trouble.
> The teams that are "hot" pre halloween are usually more than not ever in the actual superbowl, real season starts in december.
> Congrats on the win though,  we really blew it, something like 7 plays we allowed you guys to get off in the last 40 seconds.
> 
> Urgh



yea, you're right about teams being hot early in the season that cool off towards the middle/end.  we're a prime example of that, i'm pretty fucking scared of the giants.  

trust me, i'm a die hard falcons fan, we'll probably blow it in the first round of the playoffs again.  but for now, i'll take our ugly 6-0.  i have a bad feeling about the philly game after this bye weekend.  but we'll see what happens.  

and, you did allow those 7 plays for us to get into FG range.  BUT....we also executed that drive flawlessly.  one thing i do know about this team, is that they have the composure and the balls to come back and win games with their backs against the wall.  they are very well coached.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind sighting


----------



## Tommyboy

Victor Cruz is a touchdown machine.  Hixon had some nice grabs too.  Better than that bum Manningham he replaced.  

It's almost disgusting how good Eli is at passing where the receiver is going to be, and putting it where only the receiver can get it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://fauxjohnmadden.lockerdome.com/articles/101518850


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> Atlanta is a good solid team, but that whole one and done thing follows them around like a bad smell.
> Harbaugh is too good a coach to let yesterday fester. they will be there or there abouts
> Coughlin is now the best coach in the NFL( imo based on body of work the last few years) so they will be there.
> 
> I think playing either if these guys at home or a darkhorse like Chicago and you might have some trouble.
> The teams that are "hot" pre halloween are usually more than not ever in the actual superbowl, real season starts in december.
> Congrats on the win though,  we really blew it, something like 7 plays we allowed you guys to get off in the last 40 seconds.
> 
> Urgh



52 teams have started 6-0 or better in the Super Bowl era. 24 of them reached the Super Bowl (46.2% ). 13 won the Super Bowl (25.0% ).

i'll take my 25% chance.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I just went $150 for Denver to cover tonight @- 3.5 and took the over at 43.5 cos of Manning and SD piss poor D
Hopefully they win and even out the AFC west at 3-3


----------



## The Liberal Media

But now im worried I should have taken the Under

Fuck it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I think our d is pretty legit actually


----------



## suburu

Well our D is properly fucked now. Ray Lewis officially done for the season, possibly for good. Shame if it has to end this way. Gutted.

Ladarius Webb ACL season finisher is a gigantic loss, he hasn't had a td scored on him in over 25 games. No sign of the DPOY coming back yet. It'll take Suggs weeks to be game fit anyway. Ngata possible sprained knee.

Foster will be looking forward to next weeks game.


----------



## China Rider

it's going to be awesome when the browns win that division with an 8-8


----------



## Pander Bear

Teams with worse records that get more juice from the media than the Falcons: probably 8 or so. You can still be the ninth most praised team and be overrated, but I don't really think we are.

I don't mind the close wins— keeps the team humble and working towards the goal of elusive post-season success. If you think the playoff losses follows "Atlanta" around like a bad smell, imagine how it motivates the Falcon's organization and the players.

I think they and I would agree that we'd prefer to skid into the playoffs with a shitty records, but healthy and with something to prove, than near-perfect, full of ourselves, and ripe for a plucking like the last 2 years.


----------



## China Rider

when atlanta loses by more than three scores in the first playoff game do you ditch coach smith?

that's something i wonder


----------



## China Rider

The Liberal Media said:


> Well I didnt see that coming, very good performance from GB, season back on track



packers come to ed jone's dome next week

don't say i didn't warn you


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## suburu

^lolz

what a second half that was. and what a meltdown

You must be fucking happy Liberal Media. Nice gambling


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## EatMushrooms

Four picks and two lost fumbles. Not Rivers best game.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

5 picks


----------



## China Rider

chargers should just adopt the grateful dead's logo

it almost looks like that cute girl pictured above is wearing a steal your face wrist band

i love her


----------



## lonewolf13

how about dem Broncos? does Peyton still have it? is Phillip a has been? Is this Ole Turkey Neck's (Norv Turner) demise?


----------



## The Liberal Media

lonewolf13 said:


> how about dem Broncos? does Peyton still have it? is Phillip a has been? Is this Ole Turkey Neck's (Norv Turner) demise?



I switched off at 0-24 as I thought my bet was toast. but both Rivers and the forehead pulled through for me !!
Imagine the surprise upon waking 

Good times, and of course the icing on the cake is the AFC West lead is only 3-3, and Oakland has 3 winnable games coming up so 4-4 would be ok with me at midseason.

Jax
@KC
TB

4-4 Baby !!

4 of our last 5 are 

Cle
Den
KC
@Car

Watch out for that december surge to the AFC west Title


----------



## China Rider

as a non-oakland fan

i love the raiders and their legion of convict fans


----------



## Pander Bear

China Rider said:


> when atlanta loses by more than three scores in the first playoff game do you ditch coach smith?
> 
> that's something i wonder



i dont think so


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> i dont think so



neither do i.  as long as he's not making stupid calls like in the saints game last year.

we got a new OC and DC, so it might take a season or two to really get ramped up.  so far, i like what they've done. 

teams i'm scared of in the NFC: Chicago and NY.  maybe even green bay.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> neither do i.  as long as he's not making stupid calls like in the saints game last year.
> 
> we got a new OC and DC, so it might take a season or two to really get ramped up.  so far, i like what they've done.
> 
> teams i'm scared of in the NFC: Chicago and NY.  maybe even green bay.




No mention of SF?
Surprising really, I mean I know they got whacked on Sunday, but overall talent they are probably the best team in the NFC

The Giants could be scary good come playoff time, simply cos Eli is elite and Coughlin is such a great coach, But I think the rest of the NFC might  not like the fact that Harbaugh and  his ego took a pounding so early on in the season.

All it means is his team will be all the more ready come playoff time.


----------



## ChickenScratch

the falcons own every team in california's nutsack.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> the falcons own every team in california's nutsack.



Now if only you were back in the NFC *west* like the good old days of Billy " White Shoes" Johnson


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0EVm7fi0iQ


----------



## The Liberal Media

Dude would have made a Brilliant Raider

I miss those old guys of the NFL.

Not like this pussified NFL that Goodell has created.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i agree.  it's not just the NFL though, it's society in general.  

rock stars use to blow mounds of fucking coke nightly and nail hot strippers, andre the giant would drink 135 beers and a 1/5 of  vodka and doc ellis threw a no hitter on acid.  

the 21st century is fucking gay.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> i agree.  it's not just the NFL though, it's society in general.
> 
> rock stars use to blow mounds of fucking coke nightly and nail hot strippers, andre the giant would drink 135 beers and a 1/5 of  vodka and doc ellis threw a no hitter on acid.
> 
> the 21st century is fucking gay.




This is what Todd Marinovich said about his rookie party with the Raiders in 1991 ( Each first round pick is obliged to throw and pay for a training camp  party for the roster)....

At the conclusion of Raider training camp that summer, as tradition dictated, the first draft pick threw a party...rented a ranch and hired a company that did barbecue on a huge grill on a flatbed truck. He turned the barn into a stadium with hay-bale seating. He hired strippers, ten white and ten black. The grand finale: three porn stars with double-headed dildos. "They say in the history of the Raiders, it was the best rookie party ever," Todd says.


http://www.esquire.com/features/the-game/todd-marinovich-0509  Great read on him, he was basically shootiing H and soiling his pants before games

Kenny Stabler would be proud


----------



## ChickenScratch

that.is.fucking.awesome.


----------



## Care

NFL.com power rankings has all 4 NFC west teams in the top 13 in the league.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...cons-at-no-1-chiefs-hit-cellar?module=HP11_cp


----------



## alasdairm

^ but only 2 in the top 10 

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Care said:


> NFL.com power rankings has all 4 NFC west teams in the top 13 in the league.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...cons-at-no-1-chiefs-hit-cellar?module=HP11_cp



lol Cardinals and Rams won't even make the playoffs.


----------



## China Rider

4 teams from a division can't make the playoffs

nfc west will have two to make it, it can be any of the teams

seattle is already 0-2 in division' soon to be 0-3
st.louis is 2-0


----------



## shimazu

Eagles fired their Defensive Coordinator the other day. Starting to hear rumors that Nick Foles may be the starter sooner than everyone thought. Cant wait for the Falcons game, since half you guys are crowning them SB champs already


----------



## ArCi

Falcons can't win in the Playoffs.


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> Eagles fired their Defensive Coordinator the other day. Starting to hear rumors that Nick Foles may be the starter sooner than everyone thought. Cant wait for the Falcons game, since half you guys are crowning them SB champs already



ur just hoping that andy reid's after bye week magic continues cuz if this wasnt eagles would be raped


----------



## shimazu

yeah that is a good sign but the falcons have a bye this week too. Ive always quasi-liked the Falcons since the birds beat them to get to the super bowl when vick was on the falcons but I just hate Matt Ryans face. something about it, hes a hate the face guy kind of like a-rod.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i love matt ryans face


----------



## Pander Bear

I think ryan looks like this guy







Don't care tho— JUST WIN, BABY!


----------



## Pander Bear

shimazu said:


> Cant wait for the Falcons game, since half you guys are crowning them SB champs already



citation needed


----------



## ArCi

If Seattle could catch the ball, they could have easily won that game.


----------



## China Rider

Pander Bear said:


> citation needed



w3rd

we have at least 3 falcons fans here

they have all acted like they've been here before

probably cause they have been

and another eagle fan behaves like an eagle fan

and i think rams can go 5-1 in division after watching tonight's game


----------



## Care

^ lmao


----------



## cj

If Andy Reid benchs Vick then he deserves to be fired ASAP. I mean Vick is running for his fucking life every time the ball is snapped. I just cant figure out how the O line cant pick up the blitz I mean shit every other team does it. God I hate being an Eagles fan sometimes.


----------



## shimazu

Jason Peters getting hurt killed them man hes ones of the best LT in the league


----------



## ChickenScratch

is andy reid a better coach or father?

should i start a pole?


----------



## The Liberal Media

crimsonjunk said:


> If Andy Reid benchs Vick then he deserves to be fired ASAP. I mean Vick is running for his fucking life every time the ball is snapped. I just cant figure out how the O line cant pick up the blitz I mean shit every other team does it. God I hate being an Eagles fan sometimes.



Totally agree, WTF is Foles going to give them? Apart from the fact he cant scramble like Vick does. It would be a disaster if he started.

Reid has to play this the right way, for ages I thought he was safe as houses, kinda like Fisher but then Fisher got canned by the Titans.
If Fisher can get run out of TN, Reid's job in Philly isnt safe by any means.


----------



## China Rider

fisher got ran out of tenn cause the moron owner relentlessly demanded that vince young be the starting qb

fisher was thrilled getting out of that mess

a big reason why he took the rams job over the dolphins is because the owner is about as hands off as they come

rams will beat the packers sunday

pretty much every qb rams have faced had their worst game vs st. louis

mainly due to crazy pass rush(and they hardly blitz, chris long and robert quinn on defensive ends are beasts) and rams have three really good corners(finnegan, rookie of the year canidate janoris jenkins, and the under rated bradley fletcher), a above average saferty in vetern quentin mikell and decent safeties in craig dahl and darian stewert 

sam bradford has looked really good this year and i just read an article on yahoo about how rams have depth at the WR position

SOON

daryl richardson is going to run loose this sunday, if you havn't j heard of him yet you will,  7th round rookie out of albiline chirstian

he's got the dreads just like steven jackson, except is a hell of a lot faster

sure it's just other people's opinion , but i love when they give my team love

these guys have st.louis  ranked #2 in teams playing at home(fuck seattle)
they are 3-0 at home this year with victories over washington(bob griffin threw 1 td and 3 ints), seattle(easily russell wilson's worst game) and arizona(kolb was hit over 9000 times)

http://www.teamrankings.com/nfl/ranking/home-power-ranking-by-team

st.louis is a great sports city, love hearing the roars eecho within 'the ed' again

i liked when it was called the trans world associciation(TWA) dome


----------



## Care

daryl richardson has looked good the last couple weeks. he's a great athlete and has the ability to make big plays.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Great drive by the Redskins to take the lead .
16 plays and 9 minutes 
Shame they only got 3
RG3 looks the part


----------



## suburu

43-13. Get to fuck. 

Knew we wouldn't win today but that's just an embarrassment from start to finish. One of the worst i've watched.


----------



## China Rider

god damn watching packers reminded me a lot like watching the rams '99-'02

if patriots beat jets by more than 5 it will be a $211 weekend

that pleases me


----------



## The Liberal Media

We just made Blaine Gabbert look like fucking Peyton Manning


----------



## Tommyboy

the liberal media said:


> great drive by the redskins to take the lead .
> 16 plays and 9 minutes
> shame they only got 3
> rg3 looks the part



Cruuuuzzzzz


----------



## ChickenScratch

man, i hate the giants.  but that was a damn good game.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> man, i hate the giants.  but that was a damn good game.




I think its probably the best game I have seen all season
Eli just gets it done when it needs to be done. If he can win another SB the HOF is a lock.
The Oakland game was brutal. Thank god Henne came in, that guy has no business being in the NFL.


----------



## ChickenScratch

oakland game was tough to watch.  nice come back though.  

i love NFL Redzone.  when the falcons aren't playing, i pretty much watch it all day.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Taking Detroit and the -6.5 and under @ 43 tonight
$200

Still pissed at how my over didnt cover when the scrub QB from West Virginia had a pass interference to move him inside the 20 yard like when 55-14 down  vs Kansas St
And they fucking ran 2 runs to end the game, wtf , all i needed was *one* more FG to clear $1700
My Manning bet last week cleared me a tonne of rent, tonight  Stafford will do the same i HOPE


----------



## The Liberal Media

I just had a ephiphany and took  the over at 43.5
I dont trust Goodells NFL
Put another $200 on it


----------



## The Liberal Media

Dont know why I took the other bet with the over Its something I tend to do from time to time as a hedge, 20 points in a game? Probably only 10% of NFL games this season will have that amount of points or less. 
Was really crapping myself when the lions were at their 42 at the end, thankfully the Ryan Broyles TD avoided the bad beat.

Overall a decent weekend, came out on top ( made almost 1000 dollars)

Da Bears are for real though, probably SF and NYFG's only real competition for the NFC Title and no I dont want to hear about the Dirty Birds

Edit- im watching the bears game again, man that Defense is impressive( as crappy as the Lions were) , I would think they would give SF a run for thier money


----------



## MikeOekiM

the bears and lions both looked like shit last night.


----------



## suburu

The Liberal Media said:


> thankfully the Ryan Broyles TD avoided the bad beat



Did that TD not cost you money having bet Chicago -6.5?


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> Did that TD not cost you money having bet Chicago -6.5?


Sorry my first post of the night was a typo, I got the .5 point buffer

I always bet with a personal Vegas based bookie I know, none of this bet365 crap.
If you want tio bet US sports while in UK always best to  get a dedicated US bookie.

ie one that wont come for your knees when you fuck up 
on pretty much all vegas lines the lions covered with the  13-7 loss
http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2012/10/23/3541762/lions-vs-bears-odds-point-spread-backdoor-cover


----------



## suburu

Pretty sweet result in the end so. Nice website that.

NFL can be unpredictable, any given Sunday and all that, but I'm finding it especially tough to call this season. Green Bay @ Indi gave me nightmares. Ironically, because of a guy called Luck :D


----------



## The Liberal Media

suburu said:


> Did that TD not cost you money having bet Chicago -6.5?



I was totally bongripped when I read that post, I must clarify 
if you read post 700 you see I took the Lions to cover and the under before i hedged it with my later bet

But i did get a half point buffer on the Lions from a Vegas bookie that ordinarily I would NEVER have gotten from a uk based bookie.
I took em at -6 and then again $200 at 6.5

I am now gonna bet $100 that Mike Glennon will be the 2nd QB drafted in the 2013 nfl draft @ 50-1 odds
Clears me 5 grand if he  is selected behind Geno Smith

I think he will be the 2nd overall pick in the draft after Geno, the only real competition is Georgia's  Jarvis jones


----------



## ArCi

Wait.. You think Geno Smith will be the #1 overall pick?? You're crazy.


----------



## The Liberal Media

ArCi said:


> Wait.. You think Geno Smith will be the #1 overall pick?? You're crazy.




He will as its a QB crazy league now.
No other QB is anywhere near him, Maybe Glennon but thats all


----------



## shimazu

Matt Barkley might go ahead of him


----------



## ArCi

I think the Chiefs should make a trade for Tebow. It would be really interesting to see him and Jamal Charles together.


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> Matt Barkley might go ahead of him



Never been a fan of his, very stiff in the pocket, almost zero mobility for a 220 lb QB, and freezes under pressure, no ability to extend a play which isnt a good thing

Looks to me to be like a skinnier version of  Brady Quinn,.
Lots of his out patterns do not have the zip that most NFL scouts are looking for as well which would allow NFL corners to pick him off a lot. plus he has major deep ball accuracy issues that will worry NFL scouts

In Contrast Glennon is 4 inches taller, really steps nicely into all his throws and delivers a really nice pass, he can make every NFL throw and reminds me a lot of Matt Schaub/Jake Locker
He has some footwork issues that can be corrected

His out pattern is as good as anyone in the NFL throws now( even Aaron Rodgers) and thats saying something

The velocity on his passes is way better than  Barkley  (and probably the best seen from an NFL prospect since  Matt Stafford) and  at 6-6  236 he can take a better NFL beating and the high arm motion means he wont have any of his passes batted down at LOS like Barkley will.


----------



## Care

ArCi said:


> I think the Chiefs should make a trade for Tebow. It would be really interesting to see him and Jamal Charles together.



Im no Tebow fan, but I do think the jets should use him or lose him. He may not be the prototypical QB, but he does bring many intangibles to the table and there are some teams that could use that right now.

Plus, he makes the NFL more interesting when he is playing.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I think Landry Jones is a damn good quarterback who lost his flow for a few games, but is on fire right now.  The main question with him is his leadership ability.  Also his mobility isn't great, but he can take a hit.  He is one of the more physically and mentally complete QBs out there (see Geno Smith when he is losing..).  It will be interesting where he ends up going in the draft.  He will be a very high pick if he wins out this season.

TLM...man you are one football obsessed dude   I had never even heard of Glennon until you mentioned him in this thread lol.

Tebow needs to become a tight end/full back, or start a church.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm pretty scared about the birds vs birds game on sunday.

philly bird favored by 1 point. it moved from 2.5 this morning.


----------



## shimazu

the Eagles usually beat the Falcons except for last year


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> yeah I would be



that's a lot of confidence coming from a fan of a 3 and 3 team that's gotten dominated by us the past two times we played.  but andy reid does have a good record coming off a bye weekend.  guess it really depends which one of your teams shows up.  your team is more bipolar than 90% of the people that post in TDS.  maybe last weeks complete meltdown against an extremely mediocre lions team was a wake up call.  i suppose we'll see.


----------



## ArCi

Care said:


> Im no Tebow fan, but I do think the jets should use him or lose him. He may not be the prototypical QB, but he does bring many intangibles to the table and there are some teams that could use that right now.
> 
> Plus, he makes the NFL more interesting when he is playing.



Exactly. I think it was a waste for the Jets to sign him and not even use him. I would trade Tebow for some defensive players.
And you look at the Chiefs QB's... Matt Cassell and Brady Quinn. I would take Tebow over both of them any day.

Tim Tebow is also a natural leader.. exactly what the Chiefs need right now. And you can't deny the fact that Tebow is a winner. He finds ways to win the game, even if it isn't pretty.


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> that's a lot of confidence coming from a fan of a 3 and 3 team that's gotten dominated by us the past two times we played.  but andy reid does have a good record coming off a bye weekend.  guess it really depends which one of your teams shows up.  your team is more bipolar than 90% of the people that post in TDS.  maybe last weeks complete meltdown against an extremely mediocre lions team was a wake up call.  i suppose we'll see.



Andy reid's record against the falcons after he buried his kid for being a dumb junkie... 0-0

Its a new day.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> Andy reid's record against the falcons after he buried his kid for being a dumb junkie... 0-0
> 
> Its a new day.



i love you almost as much as i hate junkies right now.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> that's a lot of confidence coming from a fan of a 3 and 3 team that's gotten dominated by us the past two times we played.  but andy reid does have a good record coming off a bye weekend.  guess it really depends which one of your teams shows up.  your team is more bipolar than 90% of the people that post in TDS.  maybe last weeks complete meltdown against an extremely mediocre lions team was a wake up call.  i suppose we'll see.



i think andy reid is like 14-0 after bye weeks.


----------



## ChickenScratch

13, but yea.  That ends on sunday, or not.  i'm nervous.


----------



## shimazu

dude go back over the past like 10 seasons and youll see the eagles have beaten the falcons most years, not even including the playoffs


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> dude go back over the past like 10 seasons and youll see the eagles have beaten the falcons most years, not even including the playoffs



please tell me how and why that relates to the game on sunday.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> please tell me how and why that relates to the game on sunday.



this. 

considering this may be the best Falcons team in their entire history.


----------



## ArCi

No way. 2004 Falcons were fucking beast.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi said:


> No way. 2004 Falcons were fucking beast.



and lost to philly in the NFC championship.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ArCi said:


> No way. 2004 Falcons were fucking beast.



ive watched every falcons team since like 2002 and i think this years team is easily the best

the only team that might have been able to compete is 1998 when the falcons went to the superbowl with Jamal Anderson beasting it up but i never watched that team play so idk.


----------



## ChickenScratch

98 was a fun season.

Dan Reeves was a fucking superman.


----------



## shimazu

Last year the Eagles lost because they couldnt stop Michael Turner and this year the run defense is a lot better.

Or does that not relate to this weekends game either?


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> Last year the Eagles lost because they couldnt stop Michael Turner and this year the run defense is a lot better.
> 
> Or does that not relate to this weekends game either?



lol actually it doesnt considering Falcons only pass it this year.


----------



## Pander Bear

this thread is sooo much better when its not about the rams.


----------



## MikeOekiM

im actually going to the falcons eagles game so if falcons lose i'll be pretty fucking pissed. id be confident if it wasnt eagles off the bye.


----------



## Care

If the 9ers can beat the cards on MNF this week they will have a solid lead in the NFC west, if they lose theyve got a long road to the playoffs. The cards beat us on the road last year and i hope our guys are thirsty for revenge.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol chargers under investigation for maybe using stickum


----------



## Care

SO i guess these are the uniforms the steelers will be wearing this week.






/puke


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu is bringing some really good dumb to this thread.  thanks, pal.


----------



## ArCi

Care said:


> SO i guess these are the uniforms the steelers will be wearing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /puke



What?? Those uniforms are fucking sick! I want one of those jerseys.


----------



## shimazu

yeah well the Falcons and Eagles are similiar franchises if you think about it. Both birds of prey, both East Coast teams, both have been to the SB but never won, both had Mike Vick as starting QB at one point.


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> yeah well the Falcons and Eagles are similiar franchises if you think about it. Both birds of prey, both East Coast teams, both have been to the SB but never won, both had Mike Vick as starting QB at one point.



what's your point?


----------



## shimazu

idk, I guess im just trying to say I dont dislike the Falcons, I just dont think they are as good as their record would indicate. 

They are in a mediocre division and are playing teams from another mediocre division this year (AFC West). I mean every team theyve played so far is 500 or worse


----------



## Care

ArCi said:


> What?? Those uniforms are fucking sick! I want one of those jerseys.



Have fun looking like a bumblebee.


----------



## Pander Bear

shimazu said:


> idk, I guess im just trying to say I dont dislike the Falcons, I just dont think they are as good as their record would indicate.
> 
> They are in a mediocre division and are playing teams from another mediocre division this year (AFC West). I mean every team theyve played so far is 500 or worse



I don't think anybody from here considers themselves from the east coast, even if they live near the ocean... that shit starts in virginia. 

As for our over-inflated record, denver and san diego would have winning records if they could beat the falcons, and nobody can help it that the chiefs are just horrible... nobody.

Yes, the game against philly is important, and a test, and against a good team, but is it going to be another win against a team with a record under .500 once we beat the shit out of them?


----------



## Pander Bear

Care said:


> Have fun looking like a bumblebee.



cosign— they look like they're nude from the waist down, and auditioning for blind melon videos.


----------



## Care

NFL fact of the day, brought to you by yours truly.

From 1983 to 1997 the AFC won just 1 of 15 super bowls.


----------



## China Rider

greg zurlein is going to kick a 70 yarder today and become in the uk what david hasselhoff is in germany


----------



## Care

^ Or the rams will just get their shit packed.

How do you feel about the RGIII deal considering the first half of the season?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol chargers so bad. maybe next season. FIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## Care

Worst NFL uniforms ever?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...-era-uniform-horribleness-180520610--nfl.html

yep!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Suck it Philly


----------



## ArCi

Detroit with a nice W.


----------



## MikeOekiM

first falcons game ive ever been to was awesome. great seats right only 6 rows back right behind falcons bench. Asante Samuel was dancing on the sideline the entire game. Sean Weatherspoon was being hilarious trash talking to all the fans behind him and did this weird screaming noise coming off the field after stopping the eagles offense (cant really even describe it) was pretty funny.

and that Matt Ryan pass to Julio Jones was a beauty and i had a perfect view. almost jizzed my pants while it was in the air and then julio caught it for the td.

10/10


----------



## Care

^ nice

I think there is a strong possibility we'll meet you guys in the playoffs.


----------



## China Rider

chris givens now has 5 straight games with  50+ yard catch

that first td was awesome, vitory seemed realistic

and than

dogshit

bradford was damn efficent today, not sure how they only scored once

props to NE o-line for not letting ram's excellent DE's even get close brady

we have a bye week than on to san fran and amendola will be ready to go

bartscott_cantwait.mp4


----------



## Pander Bear

Pander Bear said:


> Yes, the game against philly is important, and a test, and against a good team, but is it going to be another win against a team with a record under .500 once we beat the shit out of them?



so, yes, turns out this is exactly what happened.

fox talking heads picked eagles 3-1

Now the headlines aren't "OMG, Falcons dominated and are 7-0"— its all "OMG Eagles are on a 3 game skid!"

Falcons beat the panthers and its not a quality victory because the panthers are shitty, but the bears grind one out and its Kudos to the bears for a win over a dangerous opponent. How many playoff wins will it take to erase the bias against the team?


----------



## ChickenScratch

just one, buddy.  just one.

until we do that, we're just gonna have to deal with all the noise.  

7-0, bitches.  feels good.


----------



## Kenickie

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2012/10/29/3572066/michael-vick-benched-eagles-nick-foles



> The Philadelphia Eagles are likely to replace quarterback Michael Vick with backup Nick Foles for the team's Week 9 matchup against the New Orleans Saints, according to multiple reports. No decision has been made as of Monday morning.
> 
> Howard Eskin of FOX 29 in Philadelphia reported that head coach Andy Reid met with his coaches following Sunday's loss against the Atlanta Falcons to discuss the quarterback situation. Citing a source close to the team, Eskin was informed that Vick was going to be replaced as the starter. Reid was expected to meet with his staff again on Monday, but the team was forced to close their facility due to Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Let's keep it rollin Steelers.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bucky Brooks just wrote an awesome in depth bit on Mike Glennon. A guy whom I think will be an outstanding NFL QB
The bandwagon starts here, its now officially countdown to who can Draft Mike Glennon #1 overall next April.
Forget Barkley,Geno, etc this is the guy everyone will be after

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap100...b-draft-boards

N.C. State quarterback Mike Glennon set to climb draft boards By Bucky Brooks
Analyst, NFL.com and NFL Network
Published: Oct. 29, 2012 at 03:05 p.m

Mike Glennon might be the best quarterback available in the 2013 NFL Draft.

I know that statement will certainly take some by surprise, considering the endless hype and speculation surrounding West Virginia's Geno Smith and USC's Matt Barkley, but there is a growing sentiment in the NFL scouting community that the N.C. State star could be the crown jewel of this year's quarterback class.

I had heard about Glennon's ascension up draft boards across the league over the past few weeks, but it wasn't until I made a trip to North Carolina to study him in person on Saturday that I could see what all the commotion was about. Glennon's masterful performance in a 43-35 loss to North Carolina made the visit well worth the trouble.

Glennon completed 29 of 52 passes for 467 yards, throwing five touchdowns and two interceptions. Those numbers might not be impressive at first glance, but when one considers the 10 passes dropped by Wolfpack receivers, it becomes clear that the stat sheet wasn't indicative of Glennon's efficient play from the pocket. Glennon connected on 20 of his first 29 passes and finished the night with five completions of 30-plus yards. Most impressively, he hit 10 different receivers and showed his capacity to make every throw in the book from the pocket.

Charting Glennon's throws, I noticed that while he worked every area of the field, he was particularly effective in the 10-to 15-yard void between the hashes, repeatedly hitting receivers on the move on an assortment of crossing routes and square-ins over the middle. Although the over/under read is a fairly simple one, the fact that Glennon wasn't afraid to throw between linebackers speaks volumes about his anticipation and awareness.

I noticed three additional aspects of Glennon's game that will stand out when NFL scouts pop in the tape:

1. Arm talent. Glennon is one of the most impressive throwers in college football. He has rare arm strength, and his ability to make all of the throws to every area of the field with zip and velocity makes him an ideal fit for most traditional pro-style systems. While watching him work against the Tar Heels, I was blown away by the pace of his balls. Glennon unleashes laser-like tosses on out-breaking routes; he will not have any issues throwing the deep comeback to the far side of the field from the pocket. When given the opportunity to attack down the field on vertical routes, Glennon displayed excellent accuracy and touch. He routinely dropped the ball in over the receiver's proper shoulder, and he rarely forced his receivers to alter their stride. This will certainly catch the attention of scouts and coaches who favor offensive systems built on the vertical passing game; it could be what separates Glennon from the other prospects leading up the draft.


2. Pocket presence. Glennon is not an athletic playmaker, and he can't defeat defenses with his feet. He can, however, punish opponents with his precise passing skills. When given ample time to throw from a clean pocket, Glennon looked like a potential Pro Bowl-caliber player, delivering pinpoint throws to his intended targets and displaying the kind of consistent placement one would expect from an elite signal-caller. His accuracy and ball placement, in fact, ranked as definite bright spots in his overall performance. Though he showed outstanding poise against pressure, he simply lacked the elusiveness to avoid multiple rushers in the pocket, taking five sacks that a better athlete might have avoided. To succeed against blitz-heavy tactics as a pro, he'll need to develop a top-notch feel for deciphering coverage, particularly blitz pressure, and utilize hot reads/sight adjustments to exploit the defense's vulnerabilities. Glennon certainly appears to have the football IQ necessary for grasping and executing that concept after spending four years playing within a pro-style system at N.C. State, but he'll need additional coaching and repetitions to master the nuances of the tactic.

3. Leadership. One of the traits most coveted by scouts and coaches searching for a franchise quarterback is leadership ability. Elite quarterbacks must be able to inspire confidence in their teammates with their poise and performance under pressure. They must also outwork everyone in the building, putting in the time to master the nuances of the offense. Glennon exhibited all of those qualities with his strong performance against the Tar Heels. He rallied the Wolfpack back from an 18-point deficit, making a host of big plays to energize his sideline. Most importantly, he didn't give up on his teammates despite the countless miscues and blunders they made in the passing game. He kept his body language positive and his interactions in the huddle encouraging. Though N.C. State lost, Glennon showed all of the intangible qualities one looks for in a quarterback, likely boosting his value in the minds of evaluators.

Glennon is currently a borderline first-round pick on draft boards across the NFL, but the buzz circulating in the scouting community leads me to believe he'll make a dramatic jump up the charts as the evaluation process continues. At this stage of his development, Glennon reminds me of Baltimore Ravens quarterback Joe Flacco; I can see a team falling in love with his talent when he works out in front of scouts at all-star games and other pre-draft workouts. With at least four more games to showcase his immense talent and potential, Glennon is definitely a prospect to watch over the next few months.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

My Dolphins are killing shit this year. We going to the playoffs. 


I haven't been excited for a Dolphins team like this since 2008. I haven't been excited for our future since I began watching football. Shit is coming together.


----------



## Care

Ya I mentioned a few weeks ago I thought the dolphins could challenge the pats for the division. They've got a soft schedule too, definitely the biggest surprise in the AFC this year.


----------



## China Rider

i think KC sucking this bad is more shocking

i didn't think they were going to be really good or anything, but they are as bad as we were supposed to believe the dolphins were going to be


----------



## alasdairm

3 said:


> My Dolphins are killing shit this year. We going to the playoffs.


i think you'll finish 3rd in the afc east with a 7-9 record. but good luck!

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

Crabtree and Akers first strike! I'm glad I've got both on my fantasy team too


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

alasdairm said:


> i think you'll finish 3rd in the afc east with a 7-9 record. but good luck!
> 
> alasdair



You only say that because you're a Patriots fan. 


Dolphins going to the playoffs


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> i think you'll finish 3rd in the afc east with a 7-9 record. but good luck!
> 
> alasdair



The insincerity of your post is palpable.

Fins vs Pats will be interesting this year.

Oh and NFC >>>> AFC. No question.

After tonight im thoroughly convinced the 49ers will take the NFC west HANDILY.

Pretty sure Alex smith just went 18-19 with 3 tds against a defense that shut down Brady a few weeks ago. Oh and our defense allowed 6 rushing yards.

Decent game on prime time against a division rival.


----------



## Thanatos

Decent game or decent ass whooping?


----------



## Care

ass whoopin






dashon motherfucking goldson


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Blah blah blah we get it NFC is better than the afc . Ffs


----------



## Thanatos

Looks like the angel of Roger is gonna be issuing a fine for leading with the crown on that hit. He blew that fool up!


----------



## Care

Nah, he led with his shoulder.

Correct about the blowing him up part though.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> The insincerity of your post is palpable.


it's not insincerity. it's sarcasm. and that was just the second sentence. the first sentence is quite sincere. 


Care said:


> After tonight im thoroughly convinced the 49ers will take the NFC west HANDILY.


i tend to agree.


Care said:


> Pretty sure Alex smith just went 18-19 with 3 tds against a defense that shut down Brady a few weeks ago. Oh and our defense allowed 6 rushing yards.


every team is going to have an off week or two. you guys lost to minnesota... but the sf d is insanely good, for sure.

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

I wouldnt say the SF defense is insanely good, very good yes. But I think Chicago's is better
Dont have the facts to hand but statistically tilll last nights SF game both were  close, averaging about 14 points allowed a game and 35% 3rd down conversions.
But Chicago's D has also scored 6td this season is capable of turning the tide in a lot of games by themselves.
Till the Carolina game they had given up 6td in 6 games and 2 of those were garbage time. PLus that points against total is skewed by Chicago allowing fake Fg bullshite for TD's

very unusual for a defense to have basically SCORED more TD than they have given up, that Chicago D is eveolving into a very good one.

Still not sure either D will be enough to stop Eli in the playoffs
Not seen last nights SF  Ddisplay but have it recorded to watch at some point this week

Nice to see Oakland winning their 2nd in a row, if not for that fluke injured punter fuckup in the first game we would be 4-3 and tied for the division lead with Denver, the last 2 games our D has been immense even if its against 2 of the worst Teams in the NFL


----------



## alasdairm

^ chicago d is the biggest-scoring player on my fantasy team  

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

i think chicago has the best D in the league.


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Still not sure either D will be enough to stop Eli in the playoffs


dallas' defense is pretty good (but not 49ers good) and they limited him to 15/29 for 192, 0 td and 1 int. hardly glowing numbers...

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

dallas has the 2nd best pass D in the league and its no fluke.


----------



## ChickenScratch

MikeOekiM said:


> dallas has the 2nd best pass D in the league and its no fluke.



we're going to pick those fucking cow fuckers apart on sunday night.


----------



## Care

The Liberal Media said:


> I wouldnt say the SF defense is insanely good, very good yes. But I think Chicago's is better
> Dont have the facts to hand but statistically tilll last nights SF game both were  close, averaging about 14 points allowed a game and 35% 3rd down conversions.
> But Chicago's D has also scored 6td this season is capable of turning the tide in a lot of games by themselves.
> Till the Carolina game they had given up 6td in 6 games and 2 of those were garbage time. PLus that points against total is skewed by Chicago allowing fake Fg bullshite for TD's
> 
> very unusual for a defense to have basically SCORED more TD than they have given up, that Chicago D is eveolving into a very good one.
> 
> Still not sure either D will be enough to stop Eli in the playoffs
> Not seen last nights SF  Ddisplay but have it recorded to watch at some point this week
> 
> Nice to see Oakland winning their 2nd in a row, if not for that fluke injured punter fuckup in the first game we would be 4-3 and tied for the division lead with Denver, the last 2 games our D has been immense even if its against 2 of the worst Teams in the NFL



The 49ers have allowed 0 td's in 4 of the last 5 games. No doubt i'm bias, but I think they are definitely the best unit in the league. Their starting lineup has pro-bowl caliber players on every level of defense, and they also have solid backups in every position except OLB.

The bears are on the same level, but I dont think their schedule has been that tough and when they have played high powered passing offenses they haven't done as well (lions dont really count this year). They do have all those defensive TD's which are huge, but I think it was kind of an anomaly over a few game stretch and wont be a thing that they do consistently. I also own the bears as my fantasy defense, so im well aware how good they are, but I still think the 49ers deserve #1 if you have to pick between the two.



alasdairm said:


> it's not insincerity. it's sarcasm. and that was just the second sentence. the first sentence is quite sincere.
> i tend to agree.
> every team is going to have an off week or two. you guys lost to minnesota... but the sf d is insanely good, for sure.
> 
> alasdair



Fine then ill be more specific, the second sentence in your post was insincere. The patriots have dominated their division like no team in football over the last decade or so and im sure if they lost the division pats fans would freak out. The dolphins and pats play one game in a couple weeks and then again in week 17. You better hope the dolphins are well out of striking distance by that point.

And Minnesota was 4-2, now 4-3 after a tough loss. I still think they have a great shot at being a playoff team. No shame in losing to them on the road. What really irks me is losing to the Giants at home in the manner that we did. I almost hope we play them again in the playoffs this year, we are in need of redemption against them.

Other than those 2 games though, the 49ers have been dominant, one of the best margins of victory after 8 games.


----------



## Care

Well I gotta say, so far ive been wrong about the defensive TD from the bears. 2 more in the first half! This defense causes crazy turnovers and they're converting tons of them into TD's.


----------



## ArCi

So what kind of beer are you drinking when you watch the game?


----------



## Care

high life

Ill be drinking various IPAs at the bar tonight though.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Fucking Doug Martin yall, 244 yards and 3 td's with a whole quarter to play right now.


----------



## Care

monster days for rookies martin and luck


----------



## suburu

EatMushrooms said:


> Fucking Doug Martin yall, 244 yards and 3 td's with a whole quarter to play right now.



I haven't been watching that game but did they sit him after the 3rd or was he hurt?

They brought LaGarrette Blount in for the last series and then someone fumbled.

Martin was on course for AP's all time single game rushing record

AP had an amazing run v Seattle very early in the game.


----------



## shimazu

if the Eagles dont beat the Aints Im done with this season. 

and if Andy Reid is back next year im done with the Eagles.

Who the fuck uses a first round draft pick on a 26-year old Canadian firefighter who played hockey growing up and had a chronic knee problem that they knew about prior to drafting him? Oh and he plays guard, a position that almost never gets picked in the first round anyway. 

The Eagles do


----------



## EatMushrooms

suburu said:


> I haven't been watching that game but did they sit him after the 3rd or was he hurt?
> 
> They brought LaGarrette Blount in for the last series and then someone fumbled.
> 
> Martin was on course for AP's all time single game rushing record
> 
> AP had an amazing run v Seattle very early in the game.


Blount fumbled and they put Martin back in and of course he scored again. 251 yards and 4 touchdowns.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Black n gold bitches!
I can't believe we faked that field goal and had him try to run it in.  What teh fuck lol i thought it was over.


----------



## Celtic Cthulu

How bout that Bears D today?!?!


----------



## MikeOekiM

^against another shitty offense

sure they rape bad teams but they only played one decent team and they looked like shit in that game vs. the packers.


----------



## bagochina

yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## ArCi

Steelers are the #1 team.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Celtic Cthulu said:


> How bout that Bears D today?!?!



They leaked 20points. Johnson strolled 80yd for a touch down. Hate to see when they have a bad day


----------



## Wyld 4 X

SineWaveSoldier said:


> Black n gold bitches!
> I can't believe we faked that field goal and had him try to run it in.  What teh fuck lol i thought it was over.



That was a dumb play but the Steeler D has found itself lately.  Next, they better stomp a mudhole in the Chiefs' azz and walk it dry on MNF next week.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi said:


> Steelers are the #1 team.



falcons are 8-0.

so, suck it.


----------



## Kenickie

SineWaveSoldier said:


> Black n gold bitches!



it's black and _yellow_, don't get it twisted. don't you even have a dumb fucking rap song telling the rest of the world this? don't mix up your team colours with mine. where the fuck is axl when you need him?








ChickenScratch said:


> falcons are 8-0.



i read the article this morning. 8 Wins, 0 Respect. I apologize for that. It sucks to feel like everyone is ignoring the shit out of you when you're going out there doing work.

if this was four years ago, this monday night game would be real marquee shit and people would give a damn. as it is both teams fucking suck and i'll just be watching to see how Vitt is doing while I'm still waiting for Payton to come back. also hoping to see some guys come off injury. Sadly, that doesn't include Sproles, who probably won't be back until next week after he broke his hand.


----------



## shimazu

If McCoy doesnt get at least 25 carries (not touches) tonight Andy Reid is a damn fool. 

Top 3 RB vs worst run defense in league.....hmmmm lets throw 50 times a game


----------



## cj

shimazu said:


> If McCoy doesnt get at least 25 carries (not touches) tonight Andy Reid is a damn fool.
> 
> Top 3 RB vs worst run defense in league.....hmmmm lets throw 50 times a game



We are talking about Andy Reid . But if they don't get it going tonight then I don't think they ever will.


----------



## shimazu

crimson are from alabama? how did you pick the Eagles as your team? just curious


----------



## shimazu

wow the Eagles O-line is fucking pathetic.


----------



## Celtic Cthulu

Johnson strolled for that 80 yard td against the 2nd string in garbage time... and they pretty well kept green bay in check other than that fancy fake kick. I'll admit i'm biased but you can't deny leading the league in takeaways and being the #1 rush defense! Offense needs to get waaaay more consistent though.


----------



## suburu

^Bears are still only 1-1 in their division despite impressing. Next 2 games we'll see exactly how good they are v Texans & 49ers.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bears have given up 8 TD in 8 games, and 4 of those were garbage TD.
Even more impressive when you consider their offense is actually a bit worse than SF offense so they defend a shorter field a lot of the time


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> Steelers are the #1 team.


lol - they're about the #7 team in football just now.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Name 6 teams that are better than the Steelers right now.


----------



## alasdairm

falcons
bears
packers
texans
49ers
patriots

maybe even the broncos and the ravens. so maybe steelers are #9 in football right now. 

offensively, steelers are not in the top 10 in points per game, total yards per game and rushing yards per game. in passing yards per game they are *10th*.

defensively, steelers are *9th* in points per game, *1st* in yards per game, *8th* in rush yards per game and *1st* in pass yards per game.

by any objective measure, the idea that they are the #1 team in football is laughable. even axl wouldn't have the nuts to try on this bs...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

steelers looked awesome vs tennesee

the best team in the league doesn't lose to the titans, regardless of the circumstances


----------



## ArCi

alasdairm said:


> falcons
> *bears
> packers*
> texans
> *49ers
> patriots*
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Lol. No.


----------



## alasdairm

it's like axl never left. 

anyway, you didn't bold falcons and texans so you're at least no longer admitting they're the #1 team in football...

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Tied for #1 :D

I hate to put ATL up at #1.. but they are 8-0 so I do have to give them credit. But I feel like they would not be able compete with Houston and Pittsburgh.


----------



## alasdairm

they're not even in first place in their own division...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

just let the kid believe steelers are the best team in the nfl

are the capable of winning the super bowl this year? certainly

giants are going to lose in the first round if they end up winning the east

they suck at home, yet unbeatable on the road, a rare and consistent pattern


----------



## China Rider

lol


----------



## alasdairm

^ i saw that earlier and my immediate reaction was, sfw...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

what the fuck does sfw mean?

mike vick had dogs fight other dogs

marcus vick fights other dogs


----------



## alasdairm

so fucking what?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i just think marcus vick is awesome

mainly because of that time he was arrested for robbing teenagers in a mcdonald's parking lot

that and being a complete bust in all aspect of life


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> falcons
> bears
> packers
> texans
> 49ers
> patriots
> 
> alasdair



I would never state my team, in this case the Steelers, let alone any team I root for is the best, #1 etc.  That is just how I am.  I will say the stats you listed are factually true but have trended downward (improved) since the beginning of the season.  Are the Steelers the best team right now?  I dont know if I'm being honest but they made NY look really bad in their house.

Now, about those teams you listed that you think are better.  

Falcons are a fraud until they win some playoff games.  I dont care if they run the table like NE did years ago, they have to back it up in the playoffs for once.  No.

Bears are pretty good and outside of one horrible game against GB, can beat anyone. Probably better.

Packers have the offense to beat anyone but we know how well that worked out for them last year.  Aaron Rodgers passing was under 50% at home vs Cardinals, huh?  Even.

Texans are a very good and complete team.  I'd give them the nod if the game is at their home.

49ers, very good team but Alex Smith just isnt a super QB who, in my opinion, can lead them to the promise land.  That D is ridiculous though but this year has been pushed around a little bit.  Pretty even but, like the Texans, give them the nod at their home (even with the lights working right & Ben on 2 good legs).

Patsies are very young but rising up.  For them, its Dr Jekyll/Mr Hide, you just never know what team will show up.  Toss up.


----------



## Care

Any team that loses to the raiders and titans is not the best in the NFL.


----------



## MikeOekiM

just cuz Falcons havent won a playoff game in 3 years doesnt mean they cant. Peyton Manning went 0-4 his first 4 playoff games of his career then wins a superbowl. Falcons team all around is clearly much better than its ever been. Their defense use to be shit and now for the first time in a long time its actually good.Their coordinators are a million times better than last year also.


----------



## Hypnotik1

It's time for one of the NFL's great rivalries this week: 

Falcons - Saints

Let's kick it off with 46 reasons to HATE the Falcons


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Any team that loses to the raiders and titans is not the best in the NFL.


indeed.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Hypnotik1 said:


> It's time for one of the NFL's great rivalries this week:
> 
> Falcons - Saints
> 
> Let's kick it off with 46 reasons to HATE the Falcons



awesome. i can't top that.

but i can say, fuck you new orleans.  fuck you up your crime ridden city, morally bankrupt football programs stupid fucking assholes.  your defense sucks. the Oregon ducks would put up 50 on you. drew brees's face is going to get eaten by his face aidz sometime in the next year.   and we're going to skullfuck you up your katrina crying dickholes on your home turf on sunday.   sean payton will be in dallas next year.  get the paper bags back out and go take a piss on bourbon street, because you fucking suck.


----------



## Pander Bear

they do suck. Dirty birds gonna be 9-0.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We all know the chargers are number one


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> Their coordinators are a *million* times better than last year also.



can't argue that


----------



## ChickenScratch

we won't get any respect until we win a playoff game.  atlanta sports talk radio is really driving me crazy right now.  the main subject is why we aren't getting respect, yada yada yada.

hey, talking heads, let's talk about the saints game this weekend.  and then next week, let's talk about the cardinals game.  one game at a time.  who gives a fuck if people think we're real or not.

bottom line, we won't get any respect until we win a playoff game.  so, until then, let's focus on the game(s) in front of us.

/end rant


----------



## Tommyboy

China Rider said:


> just let the kid believe steelers are the best team in the nfl
> 
> are the capable of winning the super bowl this year? certainly
> 
> giants are going to lose in the first round if they end up winning the east
> 
> they suck at home, yet unbeatable on the road, a rare and consistent pattern



While the Giants generally suck at home, they did put a whooping on the Falcons last year in the NFC wild card game that they were home for.  When it comes to the playoffs you can't write of the Giants that quickly because we have seen them get hot at just the right time several times, and they have rings to show for it.  They may very well lose in the first round of the playoffs if they make it there, but it would be more because they aren't as good this season, and less about where the game is played.


----------



## Hypnotik1

ChickenScratch said:


> awesome. i can't top that.
> 
> but i can say, fuck you new orleans.  fuck you up your crime ridden city, morally bankrupt football programs stupid fucking assholes.  your defense sucks. the Oregon ducks would put up 50 on you. drew brees's face is going to get eaten by his face aidz sometime in the next year.   and we're going to skullfuck you up your katrina crying dickholes on your home turf on sunday.   sean payton will be in dallas next year.  get the paper bags back out and go take a piss on bourbon street, because you fucking suck.



LMAO! Nice effort there


----------



## Care

You guys should check out football gameplan by Emery Hunt. Its a guy on youtube that does overviews for every NFL match up every week and really breaks down the game well. He also does the big college games. They fit a lot of info into a short amount of time compared to ESPN which just drags on and on with fancy graphics and such.



http://www.youtube.com/user/FootballGameplan?feature=watch


----------



## The Liberal Media

Typical RAIDERS
Making the most overated QB in the NFL Flacco look like an all pro today


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm fucking melting my balls off right now.  Fucking falcons man.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I just laid $125 on the Bills to win outright.

at the NE 37 WITH 1 MIN LEFT.

3RD DOWN Ryan

Dont let me down now man


----------



## The Liberal Media

OK first and 10 at the Pats 15

Come on Ryan .

Make me some $$$


----------



## The Liberal Media

OK PICKED OFF, FUCK YOU RYAN. 

Fuck you and your Harvard degree, I hope the Bills draft Mike Glennon cos you fucking suck man


----------



## The Liberal Media

ChickenScratch said:


> I'm fucking melting my balls off right now.  Fucking falcons man.




Hate the 72 Dolphins, but hate the Falcons more.

Way to go !!
At least Griese gets to be on TV for one more year and for another reason  than the fact that his Son was a shitty QB for Miami and Denver


----------



## MikeOekiM

katrina refs.

whatever we'll rape them when we're home plus they'll be watching us at home when we're in the playoffs and they're not.


----------



## shimazu

The Liberal Media said:


> I just laid $125 on the Bills to win outright.
> 
> at the NE 37 WITH 1 MIN LEFT.
> 
> 3RD DOWN Ryan
> 
> Dont let me down now man





The Liberal Media said:


> OK first and 10 at the Pats 15
> 
> Come on Ryan .
> 
> Make me some $$$





The Liberal Media said:


> OK PICKED OFF, FUCK YOU RYAN.
> 
> Fuck you and your Harvard degree, I hope the Bills draft Mike Glennon cos you fucking suck man



this site is great for witnessing meltdowns happen step-by-step


----------



## ArCi

Lol Falcons.


----------



## China Rider

ArCi said:


> Lol Falcons.



your posts have the least amount of substance of all of bluelight

learn to say something with some thought put behind it

and i know it's early, but this 14-0 lead over the niners feels fucking awesome


will check back in later, but not sure if niners can put up 14 in this game

and hate to say i told ya so

but, saints


----------



## Care

Its early, even though the niners haven't come back from a deficit like this in a while. I think its very possible.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> awesome. i can't top that.
> 
> but i can say, fuck you new orleans.  fuck you up your crime ridden city, morally bankrupt football programs stupid fucking assholes.  your defense sucks. the Oregon ducks would put up 50 on you. drew brees's face is going to get eaten by his face aidz sometime in the next year.   and we're going to skullfuck you up your katrina crying dickholes on your home turf on sunday.   sean payton will be in dallas next year.  get the paper bags back out and go take a piss on bourbon street, because you fucking suck.





Pander Bear said:


> they do suck. Dirty birds gonna be 9-0.



Lick my legs, both of ya!


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> I think its very possible.


even if smith doesn't come back/

sucks for the rams that janoris jenkins and chris givens were suspended by coach fisher

givens goes down and brian quick steps up, for his first career TD.... the first of 200 

it's gonna be a good game


----------



## China Rider

wtf rams faked a punt from their own endzone

wow

bALLZ


----------



## China Rider

win or loose i will be satisfied

heroin surely is special :/


----------



## China Rider

oh man this is so intense i will light my town on fire if rams can hold on


----------



## ChickenScratch

We don't know what to do on the goal line.  No faith in the run.  Whatever.  We're 8 and 1.  Saints still have a very good offense.  I had a feeling we'd lose this one.  I hate the saints so much.


----------



## ArCi

Oooooooooooooh and Akers can't handle the pressure.


----------



## ArCi

Ahahahahhahahaha Delay of Game! 

I bet China Rider's head just exploded.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I wish I could hold CR right now.


----------



## suburu

lol. fuckin hell. what a ridiculous finish. Sickening for the Rams.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Drew Brees pre-game:



> "We own this division make sure they remember that, they do all the talking when we do all the hitting. This is our division and they will remember that today"


----------



## Care

What a crazy game.....

The Amendola call back on the first play of OT

The Akers miss

The penalty on the Zuerlein kick

Not happy about how Danny Amedola and Sjax ran all over us today, and how our defense seems incapable of getting turnovers this year.

First time game since 2008....


----------



## Kenickie

someone should go check on him to make sure he didn't fall out


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> What a crazy game.....
> 
> The Amendola call back on the first play of OT
> 
> The Akers miss
> 
> The penalty on the Zuerlein kick
> 
> Not happy about how Danny Amedola and Sjax ran all over us today, and how our defense seems incapable of getting turnovers this year.
> 
> First time game since 2008....



Colin Kaepernick.......SF QB controversy after Alex misses next week's game.   Dude played very good in the 2nd half (he must have gotten the old Harbaugh confidence boosting talk at halftime).

The Rams just plain beat themselves.  Just dumb penalties.


----------



## China Rider

man i just woke up from a mini CNS overload nap

i dont remember anything that happened once the game ended

i don't dwell on the negatives, i'll just say i'm extremely proud of bradford, i totally expected him to throw a pick late in the game/OT

instead he made some really impressive throws

i'm glad we are letting go of stephen jackson next year, it's sad cause he gave so much to this team since '04.but its time to move on

we really need an actual DC and not just DC by comitee, so depressing how long it's been since they've had a take away

i think rams finish 9-6-1...which i assume gives us an edge over 9-7 teams when it comes to deciding who gets he wildcard

that was the most entertaining game of the season thus far

i won 500 dollars this sunday, party time


----------



## MikeOekiM

Hypnotik1 said:


> Drew Brees pre-game:



Drew Brees after regular season:

breessittingoncouch.jpg


----------



## Care

I was screaming in anguish at the amendola reception and Zuerlein kick in OT, and overjoyed when they both got called back.

Not thrilled that we didnt manage to come away with a win against the rams in our house. 

This weeks events will make next weeks monday night matchup vs the bears very interesting. The winner will have the #2 seed in the NFC, and the tiebreaker.


----------



## Hypnotik1

MikeOekiM said:


> Drew Brees after regular season:
> 
> breessittingoncouch.jpg



Ahhh....whatevs! All the talk about the Falcons being a different team this year now seems questionable. How are they going to finally win a playoff game when they can’t even beat a division rival that’s having a down year?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Hypnotik1 said:


> Ahhh....whatevs! All the talk about the Falcons being a different team this year now seems questionable. How are they going to finally win a playoff game when they can’t even beat a division rival that’s having a down year?



Brees will get to see front row and center watching his big screen tv he bought from that ridiculous contract he got.


----------



## Hypnotik1

My only wish for Xmas this year is that the Saints get the #6 seed this year so we can have the honor of giving the Falcons their annual early home playoff exit 

Where's Pander and Chickenscratch?


----------



## ChickenScratch

right here.  good win for ya'll.  i hate you.  we're still better than you and will crush you on our home field.  your offense is still really fucking good. i have no idea how we have two opportunities to score on the goal line and can't punch it in.  i was throwing shit and i kicked my dog.


----------



## Hypnotik1

^^^

Such a great rivalry man....I love how much the Falcons hate us and how much how much we hate yall. And its even more fierce with the actuaal teams. I saw a stat the other day saying our rivalry has the highest winning % (40-17) since '06 than any other division rivals in the NFL. 

Yall have ruined so many seasons for us! Ill never forget wayyy back in the early 90's Deion Sanders showboating his way into the endzone with the Game Clinching INT vs us in the Wildcard at home. Or Morten Anderson's first year with yall after 10+ years with the Saints, kicking the game winning FG to knock us out of the playoff hunt and then later that year kick the game winner to make it in the SB.

I was like 9 years old, crying and cursing those damn dirty birds!

Where's Kenicke to get my back!


----------



## ChickenScratch

it's a great rivalry for sure.  dirty south shit.

but you guys have owned our asses for a while now and i'm totally sick of it.


----------



## Tommyboy

So Vick was knocked out of yet another game, and the Eagles loss is bringing them closer to the end of the Andy Reid era in Philly.  The Cowboys won without having to play any offense really.  The Giants looked horrible, but hopefully play decent enough to win the division, but I doubt they will have much competition since the Cowboys are just as inconsistent and are a few games back.


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Colin Kaepernick.......SF QB controversy after Alex misses next week's game.   Dude played very good in the 2nd half (he must have gotten the old Harbaugh confidence boosting talk at halftime).
> 
> The Rams just plain beat themselves.  Just dumb penalties.



I hope Alex is ready to go next week, he'll have an extra day to get ready for the monday nighter. I don't really think there is a QB controversy in SF, Smith has been playing out of his mind except for a couple bad games this year. he was 7/8 before he left with the concussion. If Smith hadnt got hurt I think we win yesterdays game handily.... Kaep missed a few open TD's that Smith has been hitting all year.

Kaepernick is good, probably better than few starters on other teams, but no way is he getting the start if Smith is healthy.


----------



## Kenickie

Hypnotik1 said:


> Where's Kenicke to get my back!



right here motherfuckah


----------



## Tommyboy

I'm thinking it's Tebow Time in NY.  What do they have to lose?  They aren't going to win the division nor get the wildcard, and their mediocre upcoming schedule might be something that Tebow can pull enough W's out of to salvage the season a little for them.  Either way, either Rex Ryan or Marc Sanchez will be looking for a new job next season, if not both of them.


----------



## China Rider

i would love to see tebow play vs the rams, not that it matters cause rams will win by +10 regardless, it's got nothing to do with the rams it all has to do with jets being awful

and i miss when rams played in the same division as atlanta and new orleans


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

And a W for the Steelers.  It wasn't our best.  Its a win tho


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Just when the Steelers get things rolling, Ben gets hurt again.  Trap games just suck.  Now perhaps the most important few weeks of the season is coming up with no Troy and no Ben (for who knows how long), and a banged up Ryan Clark.  If the Ravens do not win the division this year and make it to the Super Bowl, they are underachieverus maximus.  They have their fair share of injuries but that offense is the best they've ever had.  Now the question is: who will suck less, Leftwich or Batch?


----------



## suburu

Wyld 4 X said:


> If the Ravens do not win the division this year and make it to the Super Bowl, they are underachieverus maximus. They have their fair share of injuries but that offense is the best they've ever had.


 
If the Ravens were allowed to play every game until February at M&T i'd agree, but with the state the Defense is in now, Cam Cameron's decision making at critical moments and more importantly Flacco's inconsistency on the road, then making the Superbowl would be a huge achievement. 

Time and again over the years the D has won games when Cameron and Flacco blow their loads but that security blanket is long gone. The Texans showed exactly how vulnerable we are. The Broncos are getting stronger and stronger every week. No doubt the Patriots will have their say. If they manage to fuck up the division then yes "they are underachieverus maximus" as you put it, but realistically there's nothing guaranteed after that. Ravens Defense has 7 tough games left on their schedule. The loss to the Eagles still grates me.


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> the best team in the league doesn't lose to the titans, regardless of the circumstances


nor does the best team in the league squeak an ot win against the 1-7 chiefs...

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Loving the Steeler hate ITT.


----------



## ArCi

Saints beat the Falcons.....
Chiefs beat the Saints.....
Steelers beat the Cheifs....

Hmm.....



alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

^ if that's the crappy logic you choose, you can find a way to make any team better than any team...

what a stretch...



alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Hahah I was just pointing out that every team in the NFL has the chance to win every single week. No team is perfect, there is always going to be bad games. Just because the steelers had a bad game against the Titans, does not mean they aren't a good team. The Titans have a lot of star players on their roster.


----------



## alasdairm

a can get behind the idea that the steelers are 'a good team'. the claim that they are the #1 team in football is the kind of laughable nonsense that axl used to try on in here 

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi said:


> Hahah I was just pointing out that every team in the NFL has the chance to win every single week. No team is perfect, there is always going to be bad games. Just because the steelers had a bad game against the Titans, does not mean they aren't a good team. The Titans have a lot of star players on their roster.


You have an amazing football mind.


----------



## Care

The Steelers are at best the 10th-12th ranked team in teh NFL. Without Ben they're borderline bottom half of the league. I have lots of respect for their organization, but this is not a strong year for them with all the injuries they're suffering.

We'll find out if they are going to be relevant this season after next week.


----------



## ArCi

Yes next week is huge for Pittsburgh. I actually expect Leftwich to play a good game.. I think he is one of the better back up QB's in the league. 24-25 record as a starter(I think?) .. and just imagine when the Steelers finally get Polamalu and Clark back.. there defense will be unstoppable.


----------



## Care

Just hope Clark doesnt have to watch from the sidelines in the playoffs at Denver again this year.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Just hope Clark doesnt have to watch from the sidelines in the playoffs at Denver again this year.



Poor guy, it must tear him up inside for those games.


----------



## China Rider

the last time leftwich played in a game that mattered was about 6-7 years ago and jacksonville cut his ass cause the all mighty david garrard was genuinely a better option

he sucks, shouldn't be in the league anymore, there are at least 50 unsigned free agents who are better than him


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> the last time leftwich played in a game that mattered was about 6-7 years ago and jacksonville cut his ass cause the all mighty david garrard was genuinely a better option
> 
> he sucks, shouldn't be in the league anymore, there are at least 50 unsigned free agents who are better than him



Ironically, Garrard is available again.  :D


----------



## Care

Alex Smith cleared for practice.

Big Ben has a bad shoulder injury, no timetable.

Cutler is doubtful.

I like our chances against a cutler-less bears at home. Some bears fan at my work bet me $10 on the game. Go 49ers.


----------



## ArCi

Damn I just heard Ben's rib injury was almost fatal.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Alex Smith cleared for practice.
> 
> Big Ben has a bad shoulder injury, no timetable.
> 
> Cutler is doubtful.
> 
> I like our chances against a cutler-less bears at home. Some bears fan at my work bet me $10 on the game. Go 49ers.



Niners will have to play flawless because you know those Bears can cause turnovers.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ArCi said:


> Damn I just heard Ben's rib injury was almost fatal.



From Yahoo:



> Roethlisberger was stepping up in the pocket trying to extend a third-down play when Kansas City linebacker Justin Houston wrapped up his legs and teammate Tamba Hali drove all of his 265 pounds into Roethlisberger's chest and slammed him to the turf. The quarterback's right arm dug into his side at the moment of impact, *dislocating the rib and sending a jagged edge perilously close to the aorta*.
> 
> ''When I hit the ground is kind of when I felt something not right, like a crunch or a crack,'' Roethlisberger said. ''It's kind of hard to explain.''



Yikes


----------



## MikeOekiM

Wyld 4 X said:


> Niners will have to play flawless because you know those Bears can cause turnovers.



i think niners can win this easily especially at home. bears offense will stop them from beating good teams.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wyld 4 X said:


> From Yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes



say what you will about the guy, but he might be the toughest player in the NFL.


----------



## ArCi

No doubt ^


----------



## Busty St Clare

5 minutes to review a play that wasn't even a score. 

NFL is too fucking slooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## Pander Bear

> ''When I hit the ground is kind of when I felt something not right, like a crunch or a crack,'' Roethlisberger said. ''It's kind of hard to explain,especially when I'm constantly on this much morphine.''



fixed. Ben is pretty much held together with duct tape and chewing gum at this point. I hope he hangs it up before he dies on the field.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> fixed. Ben is pretty much held together with duct tape and chewing gum at this point. I hope he hangs it up before he dies on the field.



he's probably safer on the field than if were to be left to his own devices off the field.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> he's probably safer on the field than if were to be left to his own devices off the field.



Reference to the motorcycle crash?  He is far luckier than Jay Williams in that regard for sure.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, that and his troubles with women.  i think he's got mashed potato brains.


----------



## The Liberal Media

This kid Foles is dogshit
And to think people wanted him to start over a healthy Vick


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ryan Lindley in for the Cards, Go Ryan !!!

The other Ryan has found his postseason form a couple of months early.
3 picks for Matty Ice  in one quarter

Now 4 Ryans starting in the NFL
Fitzpatrick
Matt
Lindley 
Tannehill


----------



## China Rider

i put all my chips in on st.louis -3.5, lots of chips

if they lose, game over for me

the nerve damage that's occuring while watching this game hurts man


----------



## suburu

Hope it works out for you. Fucking hate the Jets but you just broke two of the most important gambling rules.

Never bet a big chunk of your bankroll in one bet.

Never ever bet on a team where you'll be emotionally involved.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The last one is the golden rule.
Still unsure about what to bet  later on.
Rapistbergers and Cuntlers injuries have fucked things up.

Might have to go for the Colts shocking the Pats on the road(I think it could happen) , the SD-Den game scares me, so I wont touch it ( especially as the first game between  them this season was such a crazy one), SD might actually turn up and play to save Norvs job.


----------



## suburu

I picked the Pats in the pick ems and I wouldn't touch off either team in the money line but the +9.5 spread offered on the Colts is fucking enormous imo.

Going to miss the Ravens game later cos of 6 am work. Seville derby to watch, then bed and end this horrendous weekend.


----------



## China Rider

suburu said:


> Hope it works out for you. Fucking hate the Jets but you just broke two of the most important gambling rules.
> 
> Never bet a big chunk of your bankroll in one bet.
> 
> Never ever bet on a team where you'll be emotionally involved.



i know bro i'm just weak and greedy


----------



## China Rider

serenity now

serenity now

it's okay, it's okay


----------



## China Rider

i'm more pissed off at the rams losing

fuck the money

a month ago i deposited one unit, a week later w/d that one unit

sure i had made over 3 unit straight profit as little as 3 days ago

but fuck it


----------



## ArCi

Of course the Lions would self destruct again.


----------



## ArCi

Wow, great game. Tough loss for Pittsburgh but I'm still impressed with the way they played.

Leftwich played hell of a game, he took a lot of hard hits and stayed tough throughout the whole game.
If it wasn't for that punt return, Pittsburgh would of have had the W.. and I think they win that game easily with Big Ben.

I'm still standing by the Steelers and say they have the most complete roster and are the best team in the NFL.


----------



## Tommyboy

Not many upsets this week.  I'm sure there are some people upset about the Rams losing to the Jets, but I wouldn't really consider that an upset.  I was hoping the Browns would defeat the Cowboys since I hate the Cowboys and because the Giants could use a little help with clinching the division, but they pulled it off in OT.  Speaking of OT, the Texans barely came out with a 'W' against the Jaguars which was pretty surprising.


----------



## China Rider

ArCi said:


> Leftwich played hell of a game



18-39 201yds 0td 1int and a loss in you're own home is not a good game' it's really bad, i don't care if ravens have a defense(that's not nearly as good as it was a year ago)

that's cool if you are on the pittsburgh bandwagon, i really don't care

but they don't look good and are in trouble


----------



## ArCi

China Rider said:


> that's cool if you are on the *pittsburgh bandwagon*, i really don't care
> 
> but they don't look good and are in trouble



Since when?


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, a lot of good teams barely escaped yesterday.  the falcons played the worst fucking football game i've ever seen.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ArCi said:


> Wow, great game. Tough loss for Pittsburgh but I'm still impressed with the way they played.
> 
> Leftwich played hell of a game, he took a lot of hard hits and stayed tough throughout the whole game.
> If it wasn't for that punt return, Pittsburgh would of have had the W.. and I think they win that game easily with Big Ben.
> 
> I'm still standing by the Steelers and say they have the most complete roster and are the best team in the NFL.



D played very good only giving up 6 points and would likely have given up less if not for Wallace's fumble.  Leftwich was okay but didnt make enough plays and there were plays to be had.  Definitely a different team when Ben does not play.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> yea, a lot of good teams barely escaped yesterday.  the falcons played the worst fucking football game i've ever seen.




Especially coming off their first loss.  Didnt really change people's mind about them being a fraud for the playoffs.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wyld 4 X said:


> Especially coming off their first loss.  Didnt really change people's mind about them being a fraud for the playoffs.


our offensive line is horrible.  but we played really bad yesterday all around.  defense kept us in the game, which is kind of a moot point, considering they had their 3rd string QB playing most of the game.


----------



## ArCi

You should really be happy you managed to come out with the win though after Ryan threw 5 INT's

5 INT's.

If you can throw 5 interceptions, and still win the game.. You're a pretty good team.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi said:


> You should really be happy you managed to come out with the win though after Ryan threw 5 INT's
> 
> 5 INT's.
> 
> If you can throw 5 interceptions, and still win the game.. You're a pretty good team.



yea, i guess.  whatever, an ugly win is a win.  ryan won't throw that many int's in a game ever again.  totally out of character.  i blame a lot on our O line though.  also, i'm not convinced that julio jones is 100% right now.


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> I'm still standing by the Steelers and say they have the most complete roster and are the best team in the NFL.


there are 7 teams in football with a better record, 5 with the same record and they're not even first in their own division and they're the _best_ team in football? awesome laugh out loud moment. thank you.

i'll file this under "_best wr corp in football_".

steelers fans have a sense of entitlement only a yankees fan could understand 

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> yea, i guess.  whatever, an ugly win is a win.  ryan won't throw that many int's in a game ever again.  totally out of character.  i blame a lot on our O line though.  also, i'm not convinced that julio jones is 100% right now.



He played?  I thought he was out.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> steelers fans have a sense of entitlement only a yankees fan could understand
> 
> alasdair



I beg to differ but you know this already.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> but they don't look good and are in trouble



As long as Ben is out, you may be right.  They will not win many more games.  But the D is playing way better than at the beginning even without Polamalu which is amazing to me.  What is going to happen is a series of close losses unless the D or special teams scores a TD.


----------



## ArCi

Wyld 4 X said:


> As long as Ben is out, you may be right.  They will not win many more games.  But the D is playing way better than at the beginning *even without Polamalu *which is amazing to me.  What is going to happen is a series of close losses unless the D or special teams scores a TD.



And Clark. He is such an underrated player. Steelers D is fucking amazing... Baltimore scored what.. 55 points last week? Pittsburgh held them to 13 points... 7 pts coming from special teams.
When the playoffs come around Pittsburgh is the last team you want to match up against. I'll still take them over any team in the Playoffs.


----------



## suburu

Great win, tough game, expected as much. If the rapist plays, Steelers win. Thankfully Leftwich's arm takes about two hours to wind up and then he got hurt. The Ihedigbo & Ngata sacks crushed him, Jones td was a thing of beauty just like _Foote _getting called for _tripping_.

Time to go Cam Cameron. Another horrible conservative playcalling display. He should be a defensive coordinator he shuts down the offense so much. The call on 3rd and 2 was one of the worst I've ever seen. Just the usual turd sandwich he serves up every week. Just as pitiful as Flacco trying to pump fake while there's a 3 man blitz 5 inches from his face.




ChickenScratch said:


> the falcons played the worst fucking football game i've ever seen.



I'm convinced the uniforms in Atlanta were partly to blame for the INT's. Why can't one team wear black uniforms when Arizona Atlanta play each other? 

First time a QB has thrown 5 INT, 0 TD's and won the game since Bart Starr in 1967.


----------



## suburu

ArCi said:


> Baltimore scored what.. 55 points last week? Pittsburgh held them to 13 points... 7 pts coming from special teams.



Sorry to disappoint you but that's called the "Cameron Flacco on the road effect"


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> When the playoffs come around Pittsburgh is the last team you want to match up against.


unless you're baltimore (or denver, or new england, etc.) 






alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wyld 4 X said:


> He played?  I thought he was out.



yea, but left the game early.  questionable for this weekend.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> yea, i guess.  whatever, an ugly win is a win.  ryan won't throw that many int's in a game ever again.  totally out of character.  i blame a lot on our O line though.  also, i'm not convinced that julio jones is 100% right now.



only 2 ints were actually ryans fault. 3 were tipped into the air 1 by roddy white.

i felt like we couldnt get a break in that game. i kept going ok we cant just keep turning it over all game but it kept happening. For some reason all game i felt pretty confident falcons were gonna win tho.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Well chargers are the worst team in the nfl


----------



## Care

Looks like smith is out tonight for the 49ers...... would much rather have seen these two teams duke it out with starters.... kind of a bummer.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> i felt like we couldnt get a break in that game



change 'game' to 'past ten years' and you can get a whiff of my world

my own mother asked me after yesterdays loss why i would hang on to a team like the rams for so long and havn't i ever considered getting a new team

i snapped back, and raised my voice with a 'no, don't talk to me', and stormed out

cause i'm classy lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Looks like smith is out tonight for the 49ers...... would much rather have seen these two teams duke it out with starters.... kind of a bummer.



final score:

Bears: 3
Niners: 9

it's gonna be a snooze fest.


----------



## ArCi

Campbell is a quality quarterback so I am expecting the Bears to put up at least 13 points tonight. This will also be his first start actually playing for a good team.
And let's not forget about the real matchup tonight.. Forte vs. Gore. I think these two guys are the difference in tonight's game.

I feel like Campbell never got the chance to prove his skills. He played for the Redskins and Raiders and they had horrible offenses. Campbell might actually land himself a contract from the Cheifs or some other team next year, if he plays a good game tonight.

Oh and Kaepernick is also a very good QB. Don't be surprised if he has Alex Smith's job within the next 2 years.

Final Score:

Bears 16
Niners 10


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> i snapped back, and raised my voice with a 'no, don't talk to me', and stormed out


losing a game sucks anytime but losing to the _jets_? shudder...

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

drinkswithevil said:


> well chargers are the worst team in the nfl



=d...


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Well chargers are the worst team in the nfl


there are many teams worse than the chargers: jets; browns; eagles; raiders; jags; panthers; chiefs.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Great start for Kaepernick and the Niners. Would anyone really care if we never saw Alex Smith again?


----------



## China Rider

the mormons


----------



## Tommyboy

suburu said:


> Great start for Kaepernick and the Niners. Would anyone really care if we never saw Alex Smith again?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## suburu

The guy is slicing up a top defense and he hasn't had to use his feet yet, which is another good part of his game(what I've seen of him in other games so far). Nothing against Alex Smith and his 10-15 yard passes but he's the only guy holding the Niners back from being outstanding. 

Von Miller should lose his top sacker status tonight with Campbell playing.


----------



## suburu

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Well chargers are the worst team in the nfl



I wouldn't be surprised to see ye put up a few td's @ home v Ravens next week, now that Ed Reed is suspended which means 3/4 of the starting secondary not playing. Pathetic.

The 2nd half barely 1 minute old and Aldon Smith gets his 4th sack and takes over at the top from Von Miller. What a beast.

27-0. Alex Smith. You just lost your job son.


----------



## MikeOekiM

bears D is overrated like ive said all season


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> change 'game' to 'past ten years' and you can get a whiff of my world
> 
> my own mother asked me after yesterdays loss why i would hang on to a team like the rams for so long and havn't i ever considered getting a new team
> 
> i snapped back, and raised my voice with a 'no, don't talk to me', and stormed out
> 
> cause i'm classy lol



anyone who switches their favorite team shouldnt be allowed to watch football


----------



## Care

I cant even explain how happy I am about this game. Kaepernick...... looks like the future. No turnovers against the Bears is quite the feat. Great team win.

Alex Smith looked kinda sad on the sideline.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> I cant even explain how happy I am about this game. Kaepernick...... looks like the future. No turnovers against the Bears is quite the feat. Great team win.
> 
> Alex Smith looked kinda sad on the sideline.



The look of a starting QB's acknowledgement of his time is passing soon...


----------



## Care

> Tonight was probably the worst nightmare," quarterback Jason Campbell said after the game.



Mmmmm, tears of unfathomable sadness.

Oh and Aldon Smith is a beast. He should be the favorite for DPOTY right now.


----------



## ArCi

Well Care since you are a 49er's fan I have to ask.....

Would you like to see Smith or Kaepernick start next week?


----------



## Care

After tonight I have to admit I would be excited to see Kaepernick play, especially against a defense like the Saints next week.

Lets not forget though, Smith has had some games recently where he has been equally on fire. 

Smith definitely doesnt have the arm strength or legs or athletic ability of Kaep though... I actually saw Kaepernick play in college, he led Nevada to an absolute smackdown over my school a few years ago. I was excited when they drafted him last year, but I didnt think he would be as accurate a passer this fast. Have to credit the 49ers O-line...... they are the best in the business.

Harbaugh has to be in the running for coach of the year again this year, I think he has had a big hand in the success of both Smith and Kaepernick.


----------



## So8e

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Well chargers are the worst team in the nfl



Haha, they are not as bad as the Chiefs. Year after year they constantly suck!


----------



## suburu

So8e said:


> Haha, they are not as bad as the Chiefs. Year after year they constantly suck!



It's not all bad. Alex Smith is en route to Kansas to buy his new home as we speak.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

suburu said:


> It's not all bad. Alex Smith is en route to Kansas to buy his new home as we speak.



He is going to be 3rd string behind Brady Quinn?


----------



## suburu

Wyld 4 X said:


> He is going to be 3rd string behind Brady Quinn?



No, Tebow.

Brady Quinn will be waiting tables at the Big Kahuna Burger.


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> He is going to be 3rd string behind Brady Quinn?



I dont get all the Smith haters.... he is 27 of 30 with over 300 yards in his last two games against good defenses, and one of the top rated passers in the league (3rd i believe). The fact that he was #1 overall and considered a bust early in his career will never leave him I guess.

I thought kaepernick was the future even before last night, and even more so today, but please stop all the Alex Smith hate, he's been a good player for a couple years now.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> I dont get all the Smith haters.... he is 27 of 30 with over 300 yards in his last two games against good defenses, and one of the top rated passers in the league (3rd i believe). The fact that he was #1 overall and considered a bust early in his career will never leave him I guess.
> 
> I thought kaepernick was the future even before last night, and even more so today, but please stop all the Alex Smith hate, he's been a good player for a couple years now.



I dont hate the guy at all but he is noticeably....average.  I've been listening to bay area sportstalk all morning and some make the same argument you do.  Others say those numbers (Smith's) are because conservative passing play calls are in for him.  Meanwhile, Kaepernick starts and is throwing darts short, medium, and long.  Something Smith has shown an inability to do on a consistent basis.  The best caller said the Niners looked "explosive" with Kaepernick in there and they really did.  However, I dont see Harbaugh rocking the boat when there is no real reason to do so.  And Kaepernick AT NO would be significantly more difficult (road game, hostile environment, HAVE to score TDs) for him than another at home.  You never know though and I do not question Harbaugh's judgment until he really fouls up something.  And that is one thing he has yet to do either at SF or Stanford (Right Pete Carroll?).


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I forgot what receiver said it, but one of them was saying how they have to adjust to Kaepernicks faster passes.  That was evident with that pass that bounced off of Randy Moss' hands.  I agree with your first sentence too.  He's good, but nobody wants to see average. 



Care said:


> I dont get all the Smith haters.... he is 27 of 30 with over 300 yards in his last two games against good defenses, and one of the top rated passers in the league (3rd i believe). The fact that he was #1 overall and considered a bust early in his career will never leave him I guess.
> 
> I thought kaepernick was the future even before last night, and even more so today, but please stop all the Alex Smith hate, he's been a good player for a couple years now.



I agree with the analysts that say that Alex Smith is more of a game manager than he is a real threat at the QB position.  The only time that they let him throw the ball more than 25 times he had 3 interceptions.  If the running game isn't there you can't count on him carrying the team.  

In last nights game Kaepernick had the same amount of passing attempts that Alex Smith has averaged this season, and he had 2 TD's and 0 Int's, and his passes averaged 3 yards more than Smith's.  The other reason why I think he is better for the team is that they really seemed to rally around him.  The offense showed the type of energy and confidence that their defense shows, which is saying a lot.  

Harbaugh has said that he's going with the 'hot hand' at QB next game, so I guess this weeks practice will decide who gets the start.  If Kaepernick becomes the starter I might actually become a 49ers fan because that dude looks pretty badass with all that ink and being a tall guy (I was surprised to see that Alex Smith is just as tall as him, but Kaepernick has him on weight) so he's someone I would like to have on my side in a fight.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Tommyboy wants to fuck Kaepernick


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> Tommyboy wants to fuck Kaepernick



With that ink, wouldnt you?


----------



## China Rider

rams tied that team that skull fucked the premier team in the nfl

fuck this rollercoaster i aint tall enough and want off, now


----------



## Tommyboy




----------



## Care

lmao

Im so glad that we're arguing about which elite level QB the 49ers should start...... not a problem the 49ers have had since montana/young.

Also something to be excited about, Kaepernick has wheels! He may be the best running QB in the league (maybe behind RG3 or Newton). The times he played earlier in the season there were at least 3 or 4 times where it was a passing play, nothing was there, so he runs and gets 15+ yards. 

Ill be ok with whoever Harbaugh chooses though. Dude knows a thing or two about quarterbacking.


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> lmao
> 
> Im so glad that we're arguing about which elite level QB the 49ers should start...... not a problem the 49ers have had since montana/young



The only laughing matter in your post is the 'elte level QB' remark.  What exactly does that mean, that Smith has had a high QBR this season compared to his low QBR from all other seasons?  If you are going by QBR, well that's not really a good measurement of an elite QB.  Look at Eli Manning for example.  He's usually always outside of the top 10 QBR rankings, and he has certainly proven himself to be elite.  

An elite QB can carry his team, and I think everyone knows that Alex Smith can't do that.  Like when an elite QB is in the shotgun or drops back for a pass, you get excited and know that he can do a number of things, including make a big play.  That's not the case with Alex Smith.  He is boring to watch, and is just a game manager as I've said before.  If your team is down by a few TD's going into the 4th quarter, Alex Smith isn't a name that would come into my head when thinking of what QB I would want in that situation.    

If he was on a team with a shitty running game and a spotty O-Line then he would be garbage.  I think that he's on the same level as Marc Sanchez.  He's not mentally tough, it's easy to get in his head, and when the game is on the line he's not someone that I would want running the offense.  I think the 49ers offense was so pumped up the other night because they want Kaepernick to start of Smith, so they were all playing their hardest so he could look his best and win the starting job.


----------



## suburu

It wouldn't be like Care to get carried away with one game would it! 8(

Kaepernick is now the 3rd best running QB in the NFL and Alex Smith is elite. Fucking lolz.

Flacco has won the most games in the league out of all QB's in the last 4 years and hasn't lost a game at home for 2 and 1/2 years. He's better than Brady + Manning


----------



## shimazu

if Manning or Brady were on Baltimore they would have won more games than they did with Flacco lets be reasonable here

Eagles are crashing and burning but im hoping they finally get rid of the entire front office and get someone who can actually draft in here before that high pick rolls around. If they dont take the best player available like they should have done the past two years im gonna be pissed. Hopefully they dont feel the need to go after a QB just yet


----------



## Care

Flacco is not even in the same conversation as Brady or Manning, or Brees and Rodgers for that matter.

Yes I know that Smith may not be the most exciting QB to watch, but there is no arguing his effectiveness.

Here is the  Pro Football Focus cheat sheet for the NFC Probowl this year. Notice the entire 49ers o-line is on it, taking 5 of the 8 total spots. Insane.

https://www.profootballfocus.com/blog/2012/11/20/pro-bowl-cheat-sheet-the-nfc-3/


----------



## China Rider

suburu said:


> Flacco has won the most games in the league out of all QB's in the last 4 years and hasn't lost a game at home for 2 and 1/2 years. He's better than Brady + Manning


but more importiantly

don't forget about leftwich!

and jason campbell
(re-read some posts in this thread by a certain poster and this will make sense )

by favorite quote was like 'campbell is going to have a good game i think he can put up 13 points"

lol


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> the best player available


cause that's really objective and something you can realistically measure with accuracy 

especially guys like us, we have an eye for football talent

many of the best players in the league were taken after the 4th round


----------



## shimazu

no its not dude

the Eagles took Brandon Graham over Earl Thomas and Jason P-P, both positions they suck dick at now


----------



## China Rider

every team has that problem

bad picks and who they could of had at that pick

every.single.team

and to get gritty, JPP and thomas or any productive player in the league might not be who they are if it weren't for the team and system they were drafted in

ryan pickett was a complete bust for st.louis from '01-'06 and now he's pretty damn good lining up for the pack the past 6 years


----------



## shimazu

yeah except I was at my TV that day literally screaming for them to take Earl Thomas


----------



## Tommyboy

^ The eagles were probably the best team year after year throughout the 2000's to not win a super bowl.  Between 2000-2010 they made the playoffs all but 2 years, with one conference champ but a loss in the super bowl.  So for them to be doing this badly and likely missing the playoffs for a second year in a row is a sign that it's time to shake things up there.  You've gotta go back to 1999 for the last consecutive year they didn't make the playoffs.

Andy Reid did a great job with the team up until recently.  He took over in 1999 and the following year started their regular playoff appearances.  Maybe his sons death has affected his coaching, but whatever the case may be, he needs out of Philadelphia.


----------



## shimazu

yeah youre telling me. Eagles started downhill when Jim Johnson died and their defense became soft. They let guys like Dawkins, Trotter, and not quite as good as those two but still solid players like Sheldon Brown, Lito Sheppard, and Quinten Mike go without really replacing them. Not to mention the O line cant stay healthy for shit, Mike Vick gets happy feet too fast to be behind this line. The guy who made everything go was Westbrook though, he made Mcnabbs career with his YAC. 

04 was it man, they could have won that shit but McNabb was throwing up on the sidelines. Same thing with the Conf. Champ loss to the Bucs, I fully believe they would have beaten the Raiders just as bad as the Bucs did

fuck Ronde Barber, fuck the entire Barber household actually, although Tiki was usually good for an untimely fumble


----------



## China Rider

you can have mikell back

he might do the little things and bring some vet leadership to the youngest team in the nfl(rams)

but he is simply not a playmaker, at all

he forced a fumble on sanchez this past sunday(which wasn't even recovered)

that's about the biggest play i can recall


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> Flacco is not even in the same conversation as Brady or Manning, or Brees and Rodgers for that matter.
> 
> Yes I know that Smith may not be the most exciting QB to watch, but there is no arguing his effectiveness.



I wasn't exactly being serious about Flacco being better than Brady + Manning! I, more than anyone, can see how ridiculous a statement that is. 


I put Smith's effectiveness down to Harbaugh's brilliant coaching. His game benefits greatly and his flaws are hidden playing on a team that has one of the best OL, running backs, the best defense, one of the best tight ends and coaches that limit his passing game to protect the ball. SF even have one of the best kicker and punter duo to take even more pressure off him. I watch SF as much as I can to see that defense pulverize teams but Kaepernick made the offense exciting to watch on Sunday. It would've been really interesting if Cutler was playing or Chicago's offense had clicked.

Anyway it's not a bad problem to have. I'd probably start Smith on Sunday @ NO though. It's not an easy place to play even for a veteran working with silent counts, signals etc.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Last year the chargers put a whooping on Baltimore i think we might win but still won't make the playoffs


----------



## Care

Looks like Kaepernick will start in New Orleans....... tighten your seatbelts.


----------



## suburu

lol good job Walt. NFL has some of the most ridiculous rules in sport. Think it's time Walt Coleman took up that bed in the nursing home.


----------



## Care

Lions got robbed if the Texans win this game.


----------



## Care

And its hanson, with the miss.

Incoming riots in detroit, I hope the media crucifies shwartz. Feel bad for the lions though.


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> I hope the media crucifies shwartz



For what? The NFL rules being utter shit?


Or just 'cos you love Harbaugh lol


----------



## Care

After the 49ers/Lions game last year ive always taken pleasure in seeing Jim Shwartz squirm. I agree about the rule though, so dumb. The terror in the refs eyes when he announced the call to fans in Detroit was priceless.


----------



## suburu

Detriot still had their big chance but for a league that prides itself on a replay and challenge system, fuck ups like that should never happen. That rule needs to be fixed instantly before a team that matters get hurt :D




Care said:


> The terror in the refs eyes when he announced the call to fans in Detroit was priceless.



It was nothing to do with the muffed punt call not given or the free TD against them. The fans were still foaming at the mouth from having to sit through 10 minutes of Kid Rock!


----------



## Care

At least he didn't bawittabawdabangdibangdigydiggydiggy, they may have run him out of town.


----------



## Busty St Clare

That's right Cowboy fans, feel the hate and boo your woeful team.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Busty St Clare said:


> That's right Cowboy fans, feel the hate and boo your woeful team.



lol

RGIII is straight ballin them.


----------



## Care

MMmmm the tears of cowboys fans are my favorite beverage. Damn google for failing to find me an image reflecting this.


----------



## ArCi

Honestly I don't think there is a team in the NFL that gets screwed over more than the Lions. They are 4-7, but after watching todays game you realize they are a much, much better team than their record indicates.


----------



## MikeOekiM

well Texans did just let the Jaguars of all shitty teams score 37 points on them.


----------



## MikeOekiM

suburu said:


> Detriot still had their big chance but for a league that prides itself on a replay and challenge system, fuck ups like that should never happen. That rule needs to be fixed instantly before a team that matters get hurt :D



true the rule is retarded but shouldnt Gym Shorts know all the rules?


----------



## suburu

^Yeah sure he should, just like Mike Smith last week. But it shouldn't excuse the "NFL suits" who have probably never played the game and the terrible referees from shouldering the blame. Coach throws flag on automatically reviewed play, it doesn't get reviewed and he gets 15 yard pen. Makes no sense at all. 

Not only is the rule retarded but that play was one of the worst officiated plays I've seen. Walt Coleman should be retired. He made at least 5 horrible errors.


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> Honestly I don't think there is a team in the NFL that gets screwed over more than the Lions. They are 4-7, but after watching todays game you realize they are a much, much better team than their record indicates.


whats the difference between a good team that can't win games and a bad team?

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

The refs.


----------



## Care

Well its officially official, Kaepernick will start. Im surprised Harbaugh let the cat out of the bag before the game.

Those visa commercials featuring alex smith are gonna be kinda awkward now....


----------



## ArCi

I just hope they don't ruin Smith's confidence level. What if Kaepernick plays horrible next game, then what? 

TBH Smith didn't deserve to lose his starting spot because of 1 good game by Kaepernick.

Tebow should have been starting before Kaepernick this season.. Sanchez is fucking horrible. 
Rex Ryan should be fired for continuing to believe Mark Sanchez is a good QB.


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> The refs.


lolfail. when you have to blame officiating, your team really stinks.



alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Who is your team again?


----------



## alasdairm

i follow the new england patriots.

do your worst as i've heard it all before from atri - his hate is pure.

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

MikeOekiM said:


> true the rule is retarded but shouldnt Gym Shorts know all the rules?



Yea, that rule is retarded but I don't get why coached throw the challenge flag so quickly sometimes.  In this case it cost the Lions the game, and if Schwartz had just waited 10 seconds or so he would have been able to calm down and realize that since it was a scoring play it was going to be reviewed anyway.  



ArCi said:


> I just hope they don't ruin Smith's confidence level. What if Kaepernick plays horrible next game, then what?
> 
> TBH Smith didn't deserve to lose his starting spot because of 1 good game by Kaepernick.
> 
> Tebow should have been starting before Kaepernick this season.. Sanchez is fucking horrible.
> Rex Ryan should be fired for continuing to believe Mark Sanchez is a good QB.



It's funny that I've been comparing Sanchez to Smith, and they are both in similar situations with the backup quarterbacks having the potential to kill their confidence.  

Sanchez actually had decent numbers last night, but he really paid for his turnovers.  Unfortunately for him, his night was summed up by this comical play.




I don't even... Just wow....  You know you're bad when Cris Collinsworth has to hold back from laughing at you. The Asian dude at 0:23 had a pretty funny expression on his face too.

My most hated SuperFan 'Fireman Ed' even  left the game at halftime and deactivated his twitter account.  All you had to see was the second quarter to know how the game went.


----------



## Pander Bear

put in tebow


----------



## Care

Tebow had broken ribs

Sooooo I guess its not official that Kaepernick is starting, the media needs to fucking make up their mind about this shit.


----------



## Pander Bear

i know— put in tebow


----------



## suburu

Seriously Sanchez wtf. It's like watching someone play Madden for the first time.




Care said:


> Sooooo I guess its not official that Kaepernick is starting, the media needs to fucking make up their mind about this shit.



Donte Whitner let the cat out of the bag on some radio show yesterday so it seems true. 

Wasn't too long ago Alex Smith was Jim Harbaugh's caddy at Pebblebeach in the Pro-Am and Jim was promising to return the favour next year. From captain to waterboy to getting cut in April. Harsh.


----------



## Care

^ In Jim Harbaughs friday night press conference he said that he "wouldnt reveal who the QB is because he doesnt want to give the saints a competitive advantage".

Sure seems like Kaepernick, but  it isnt official yet outside of what some beat writers and donte whitner said.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Sickening thing is Hue Jackson wanted to trade up to get Colin in the draft, but Al didnt want to give up the extra 2nd round pick , the 2012 one, so Harbaugh jumped in in front of us and took him.

Not that he would be of any use in Knapp's shitty offense.
Oh well


----------



## Care

Draft day "what ifs" are the fancy of bad teams. Ive heard plenty of 49er fans lament taking smith over rogers in 2005 over the years, as well as many other bad decisions for the franchise in the past. The reality is that...

a) its very difficult to tell what players truly have potential when theyre drafted outside of the top 10 or so

b) even with raw talent, most of the time a player success comes down to coaching and team play. Rarely do you see a player do it all by themselves. Maybe alex smith would have been elite if he had been drafted by a team that was a contender in 2005, we will never know. Justin blackmon is a good example of this, he was drafted by the jaguars and hasnt seen any decent passes all year until chad henne (not exactly a great qb) comes in and makes him look godly compared to gabbert.

What it really comes down to is having a strong organization that is making good decisions with the information they have when it comes to hiring a coach/gm/getting players to fill needs.


----------



## China Rider

at 4:30pm eastern i will be the only person east of st.louis actively watching rams@cardinals

can't wait


----------



## The Liberal Media

I really hate being a Raiders fan sometimes

When JC got hurt last year, Hue should just have started Boller for the rest of the season,  that way we would have gotten the #1 pick and Andrew Luck would have been our QB now.

Instead we spunked a first and 2nd on Carson, who is actually a good QB but his $17 million cap hit next year leads me to think he will be starting in Philadelphia next year


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol at steelers


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol at steelers



I'd laugh too if I wasnt a fan.  Amazing how different the team plays when Ben is out.  Time to prioritize finding a quality backup since apparently they will have plenty of time do so with no playoffs to worry about this year.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

just curious, are you from PEN? says you live in CA. Just wondering why you root the PIT


----------



## The Liberal Media

Seriously man I give up on the NFL untill Reggie Mckenzie and Dennis Allen simply fuck off

Al Davis said it best ...
*"The Greatness of the Raiders lies in its future"

*
Al Davis would be turning in his  grave if he could see what these 2 chuckleheads have done to this once proud and dominant franchise.

At one point today the TV Guys flashed across the stat
Total yards 
Bengals 249
Raiders 25

And this was like with 9 mins left in the first half.
I was almost physically sick


----------



## The Liberal Media

Colin looks fuckin awesome
Niners up 28-14 with 10 mins left in 3rd

Generous of Brees with the TWO pick Sixes lol


----------



## China Rider

janoris jenkins with his 2nd pick-6of the game as rams take 28-17 lead and look to improve to 4-6-1, 3-0-1 in division

next week vs san fran

keep that dream alive


----------



## suburu

Brandon Browner and Richard Sherman suspended for 4 games for PED's


Loool why is Alex Smith wearing his helmet all game? Does he think he's ever playing again??


----------



## China Rider

damn that sucks i love richard sherman even though he's public enemy


----------



## suburu

what a crazy finish. Ray Rice 4th and 29 and he gets 30 yards. Overtime now


That no flag on Randy Moss back then was horrible


----------



## suburu

That's a great comeback right there! Unbelievable effort by Ray Rice. Torrey, Ray, Joe the most elite QB of all time, Tuck everyone stepped up for the ugliest of ugly wins lol


Horrible schedule comin up but I want a Harbaugh Bowl 9-2 bitches gobble gobb;le


----------



## ArCi

suburu said:


> That's a great comeback right there! Unbelievable effort by Ray Rice. Torrey, Ray, Joe the most elite QB of all time, Tuck everyone stepped up for the ugliest of ugly wins lol
> 
> 
> Horrible schedule comin up but I want a Harbaugh Bowl 9-2 bitches gobble gobb;le



lol


----------



## Tommyboy

China Rider said:


> janoris jenkins with his 2nd pick-6of the game as rams take 28-17 lead and look to improve to 4-6-1, 3-0-1 in division
> 
> next week vs san fran
> 
> keep that dream alive



Yea, let's hope for another tie!  8)



suburu said:


> what a crazy finish. Ray Rice 4th and 29 and he gets 30 yards. Overtime now
> 
> 
> That no flag on Randy Moss back then was horrible



Ray Rices family watches his games at one of the casual restaurant chains, I believe it's Buffalo Wild Wings (the one in New Rochelle, NY where he [Ray Rice] is from).  One of my friends took a picture with his mom there last year.  I was actually surprised that they don't go to his home games, considering that New Rochelle is not terribly far from Baltimore (under a 5 hour drive), and since he actually plays a lot so it's not like they would go there and not see him play.


----------



## alasdairm

week 12 update: #1 team in football beaten by the browns. the browns!



alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> week 12 update: #1 team in football beaten by the browns. the browns!
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


everyone knows arci has the worst sports takes on this forum

no need to rub it in 

but that is awesome that browns won that gme

war the steelers not making the playoffs


----------



## Tommyboy

Nice first half by the Giants.  Hopefully they don't decide to make things interesting by giving up a bunch of points in the 3rd quarter so they need to go TD for TD in the fourth to pull off the W.

Edit: Looks like the G-Men kept it up throughout the second half.  I like how 5 different players scored the touchdowns for the Giants.  All 3 receivers and the 2 running backs each scored a touchdown.  It's nice to see Eli spreading the love around.


----------



## Kenickie

damn it, brees, fuck shit


----------



## ArCi

alasdairm said:


> week 12 update: #1 team in football beaten by the browns. the browns!
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Lol fuck you. 8 turnovers. Mendenhall should just retire cause obviously he can't hold on to a football anymore


----------



## ArCi

China Rider said:


> everyone knows arci has the worst sports takes on this forum
> 
> no need to rub it in
> 
> but that is awesome that browns won that gme
> 
> war the steelers not making the playoffs



Basketball is my sport.. I know NBA.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I hope the chargers lose every fucking game so we can get rid of norv and ak smith and fucking rivers. Embarrassing


----------



## Care

I love how the 49ers have the hardest hitting defense in the league, yet almost never get unsportsmanlike calls because they're clean hits. They really are a fun team to root for because theyre making big impact plays on both sides of the ball now.


----------



## suburu

Tommyboy said:


> Ray Rices family watches his games at one of the casual restaurant chains, I believe it's Buffalo Wild Wings (the one in New Rochelle, NY where he [Ray Rice] is from)



Must be some damn good wings to keep them away from the games or maybe they're holding out for the endorsement. 

Was really only a 28 yard run, the officials got the spot wrong but the Chargers got what they deserved for being so poor. Anquan's killer block made it.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> I love how the 49ers have the hardest hitting defense in the league, yet almost never get unsportsmanlike calls because they're clean hits. They really are a fun team to root for because *theyre making big impact plays on both sides of the ball now*.



Falling a little out of love with Alex now?  It's Colin's tats, right?


----------



## Care

He is a sexy beast.

Its not that I dont like Smith, I just like Kaepernick more.


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> everyone knows arci has the worst sports takes on this forum
> 
> no need to rub it in
> 
> but that is awesome that browns won that gme
> 
> war the steelers not making the playoffs


interestingly, 5 out of the 9 people participating in the nfl prediction thread correctly predicted that pittsburgh would fall to their crappy divisional rival 

pittsburgh now beaten by three powerhouse teams this season: oakland; tennessee and cleveland 

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Hi Saints fans.

Quick turn around for hate week.  See you on Thursday.  Fuckers.


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> Its not that I dont like Smith, I just like Kaepernick more.



looool last week it was all "_Hey guys could you all stop hating on my Alex I'm crying my eyes out here"_


Next week it'll be _"Alex, Alex. Who the fuck is Alex?"_ 

I don't blame ya mate. Kaep looks the final piece in the puzzle


Alex Smith on the other hand looked about as welcome as a fart in a spacesuit on the sideline yesterday.


----------



## Care

There is a difference between liking Kaepernick and hating Smith, but I guess thats lost on you guys. Doesnt matter, the important thing is that my 49ers are playing lights out football. Sure seems like we have the inside track to a 1st round bye again this year.


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> Hi Saints fans.
> 
> Quick turn around for hate week.  See you on Thursday.  Fuckers.



11/23/2012	 Matt Bryant	 Probable	 Back
11/23/2012	 Michael Turner	 Probable	 Groin
11/23/2012	 Peria Jerry	 Questionable	 Quadriceps
11/23/2012	 Julio Jones	 Questionable	 Ankle
11/23/2012	 Jonathan Babineaux	 Probable	 Neck
11/23/2012	 Charles Mitchell	 Out	 Calf
11/23/2012	 Asante Samuel	 Questionable	 Shoulder
11/23/2012	 Kevin Cone	 Questionable	 Groin
11/23/2012	 John Abraham	 Probable	 Back
11/23/2012	 Vance Walker	 Questionable	 Ribs
11/23/2012	 Sean Weatherspoon	 Questionable	 Illness, ankle
11/23/2012	 Matt Ryan	 Probable	 Finger
11/23/2012	 Christopher Owens	 Probable	 Thigh

ugh


----------



## ArCi

Even if you guys lose.. who cares? You already made the playoffs. ^

Falcons should give some of there players rest.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi said:


> Even if you guys lose.. who cares? You already made the playoffs. ^
> 
> Falcons should give some of there players rest.



stfu, fgt.


----------



## ArCi

suburu said:


> Must be some damn good wings to keep them away from the games or maybe they're holding out for the endorsement.
> 
> Was really only a 28 yard run, the officials got the spot wrong but the Chargers got what they deserved for being so poor. Anquan's killer block made it.



Anquan's illegal block*


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> Hi Saints fans.
> 
> Quick turn around for hate week.  See you on Thursday.  Fuckers.



like a slaughterhouse imma bleed that bitch


----------



## MikeOekiM

Pander Bear said:


> 11/23/2012	 Matt Bryant	 Probable	 Back
> 11/23/2012	 Michael Turner	 Probable	 Groin
> 11/23/2012	 Peria Jerry	 Questionable	 Quadriceps
> 11/23/2012	 Julio Jones	 Questionable	 Ankle
> 11/23/2012	 Jonathan Babineaux	 Probable	 Neck
> 11/23/2012	 Charles Mitchell	 Out	 Calf
> 11/23/2012	 Asante Samuel	 Questionable	 Shoulder
> 11/23/2012	 Kevin Cone	 Questionable	 Groin
> 11/23/2012	 John Abraham	 Probable	 Back
> 11/23/2012	 Vance Walker	 Questionable	 Ribs
> 11/23/2012	 Sean Weatherspoon	 Questionable	 Illness, ankle
> 11/23/2012	 Matt Ryan	 Probable	 Finger
> 11/23/2012	 Christopher Owens	 Probable	 Thigh
> 
> ugh



not really worried about any of them besides Asante Samuel and i guess Matt Bryant considering he missed a 22 yard field goal.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Doesnt matter, the important thing is that my 49ers are playing lights out football. Sure seems like we have the inside track to a 1st round bye again this year.


you know damn well if any team can play san fran tough it's the rams and it's ON come sunday

we've got our pro bowl center scott wells back in the line up and the two phenom, yet dumb ass rookies wr chris givens and cb janoris jenkins won't be suspended this time

and this time you guys are coming to the ed

not that ram's have much home field advantage, god damn that pisses me off that dome used to make seattle's home crowd look like a high school atmosphere


----------



## Care

^ I take nothing for granted, but It seemed to me like the 49ers defense came out a little flat those first couple drives after the bye, I doubt the rams will get touchdowns on their first two drives again. And that was the first turnover the rams had gotten in how many weeks?

It will probably be a close, low scoring game. 24-13 niners is my guess.


----------



## Tommyboy

alasdairm said:


> pittsburgh now beaten by three powerhouse teams this season: oakland; tennessee and cleveland



Haha, yup.  And before anyone chimes in saying that they only lost those games because Big Ben was injured, well I can't even name the QB's on the teams they lost to.  Oh wait, Carson Palmer is one, but he's about as much of a starting QB as Alex Smith is.


----------



## suburu

ArCi said:


> Anquan's illegal block*



lol listen bitterballs, it's plays like that, that makes me want to watch the sport. And I never said it was legal did I! 

It's a flat out, game saving, do what it takes to win block. Torrey could've had a PI call to win that he didn't get. Anquan levelled the guy and got rewarded. Just like the Eagles did against us earlier this year.


----------



## alasdairm

the rams should have no trouble with san francisco - it's not like they lost to the jets recently...

nevermind 

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

Tommyboy said:


> Haha, yup.  And before anyone chimes in saying that they only lost those games because Big Ben was injured, well I can't even name the QB's on the teams they lost to.  Oh wait, Carson Palmer is one, but he's about as much of a starting QB as Alex Smith is.



big ben wasnt injured vs. raiders or titans.


----------



## Tommyboy

MikeOekiM said:


> big ben wasnt injured vs. raiders or titans.



I thought he's been partially injured like all season.  I don't know, maybe I'm just used to all the other season where he is playing injured.  I didn't mean he didn't play, just that he's never 100%.


----------



## Kenickie

Tommyboy said:


> I thought he's been partially injured like all season.  I don't know, maybe I'm just used to all the other season where he is playing injured.  I didn't mean he didn't play, just that he's never 100%.



i can't remember a time when the steelers, or big ben in particular has been 100%. everyone always has a broken hand or something.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Tommyboy said:


> I thought he's been partially injured like all season.  I don't know, maybe I'm just used to all the other season where he is playing injured.  I didn't mean he didn't play, just that he's never 100%.



He reportedly had a partly torn rotator cuff in his throwing shoulder coming into training camp but it doesnt appear to have bothered him.  At least not as much as the sprained/separated AC and dislocated rib has anyway.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> i can't remember a time when the steelers, or big ben in particular has been 100%. everyone always has a broken hand or something.



Every team has some injuries, yep.  All it does for me as a Steelers fan is lower my optimism.


----------



## ArCi

Lol at the media praising Cam Newton after last nights win against the Eagles.

Does anyone else notice how much of a pussy Nnamdi Asomugha is? He is useless if the reciever catches a ball, he's afraid to tackle anyone.


----------



## Cloudy

What is wrong with praising a solid performance by a rookie QB?  He had a fantastic game, and showed a lot of class.  He also has some good stats worth mentioning.  Cam Newton should be talked about if and when he performs like he did last night, even if the panthers as a whole aren't having the most fantastic year, or haven't had a good year in a while.  If he can have more games like he did last night he'll be an interesting player to look out for


----------



## ArCi

He isn't a rookie QB. You must have never seen Cam after he loses a game... He is a cry baby. I definitely wouldn't want him on my team. I don't consider him a "leader".

Let me know the good stats worth mentioning..  Because all I see is 11 TD's and 10 INT's.


----------

